# installation Snow leopard: la procédure



## Cort (16 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Imac24" début aout.Le vendeur m'a dit que je peux commander Snowléopard gratuitement (sauf frais d'envoi 8,95)
Il m'a donné une adresse web (www.apple.com/befr/macosx/update/).Mais j'arrive toujours sur leur site en US.Sur ce site c'est pour l'US et Canadien.
Est-il déjà possible de demander l'update pour l'Europe?

Merci,


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2009)

on peut plus précommander. On peut seulement s'inscrire pour recevoir des infos.


----------



## Kamidh (16 Août 2009)

Faux la page est toujours disponible :

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/


----------



## Poutchi (16 Août 2009)

et comme notre ami est belge, ce sera plutôt

http://www.apple.com/befr/macosx/uptodate/


----------



## WoSarT (16 Août 2009)

Et si notre ami a acheté l'ordinateur après le 8 juin, alors il peut aller directement sur : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/belgiumfrstore?&partNumber=MC204F/A&authenticate=entitle

^^


----------



## fau6il (16 Août 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> on peut plus précommander. On peut seulement s'inscrire pour recevoir des infos.



_Vrai     
pour ceux qui possèdent déjà un ordinateur et qui désirent "l'upgrader".  _


----------



## WoSarT (16 Août 2009)

Faux pour ceux qui ont achetés l'ordinateur après le 8 juin et qui ont le privilège d'obtenir Snow Leopard gratuitement. Ils ont jusqu'à 90 jours après réception de l'ordinateur pour en faire la demande.



> Ce programme s'achève le 26 décembre 2009. Votre bon de commande complété doit être envoyé, le cachet de la Poste faisant foi, dans les 90 jours suivant la date d'achat de votre ordinateur ou Xserve éligible (voir détails de l'offre) ou avant le 26 décembre 2009, selon la première éventualité.


----------



## Cort (16 Août 2009)

Merci,
Je viens de commander,et ça a marché


----------



## Guilus (16 Août 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je pense acheter dans les prochains jours un Mac BookPro 15'.
Sachant que le système snow léopard sort début septembre ( il me semble )

Je voudrais savoir si dès que le système sortira, il sera inclu dans les Mac ?
Ou alors qu'il faille l'acheter et l'installer après ?

Merci de vos réponses ?


----------



## twinworld (17 Août 2009)

c'est probable. En tout cas, c'était le cas pour les OS précédents.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'il est en pré-commande sur Amazon US et qu'il n'est pas disponible sur Amazon Suède, Amazon France.

Aucune chance donc de le recevoir en avant première si jamais il y a un raté dans l'expédition


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est probable. En tout cas, c'était le cas pour les OS précédents.



Je dirai même que c'est certain.

Mais une fois que ce sera fait il vaudra mieux laisser passer un peu de temps pour être sûr que le Mac soit bien livré avec Snow Leopard surtout si on l'achète ailleurs que sur l'Apple Store. Il faut bien laisser écouler les stocks de Mac livrés avec Leopard.


----------



## Guilus (17 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je dirai même que c'est certain.
> 
> Mais une fois que ce sera fait il vaudra mieux laisser passer un peu de temps pour être sûr que le Mac soit bien livré avec Snow Leopard surtout si on l'achète ailleurs que sur l'Apple Store. Il faut bien laisser écouler les stocks de Mac livrés avec Leopard.



D'accord merci pour la réponse.

Oui je me doute que les magasins vont essayé de liquder leur stock avant, mais je ne me ferais pas avoir


----------



## cloverfield60 (17 Août 2009)

Commandé Jeudi à 8,95, toujours pas de mail de confirmation et mon statut de SL qui reste en ZML et pas FRA.


----------



## Cort (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai seulement commandé dimanche.J'ai quand-même fais un print de la commande.

Que veux-tu dire avec "reste en zml et pas fra"

Merci


----------



## cloverfield60 (17 Août 2009)

Cort a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai seulement commandé dimanche.J'ai quand-même fais un print de la commande.
> 
> Que veux-tu dire avec "reste en zml et pas fra"
> ...



J'ai vu sur la news que le statue de commande était passé pour certains en FRA. Et moi j'ai : MAC OS X10.6 SNOWLEOPARD UTD FULLFIL-ZML


----------



## Cort (17 Août 2009)

Tu trouve ça comment : le news??
Comme ça je regarderai mon statut.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2009)

Une bonne raison de ne pas se précipiter pour acheter 



> Il nous a été confié que ce bug  qui ne touche que la version française de lOS  était référencé et quil allait recevoir son coup de gomme à la première occasion venue.


----------



## bompi (17 Août 2009)

N'utilisant que US, je vais sans doute me précipiter quand même ...


----------



## wild thing (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour, je confirme pour le changement de statut en FRA:


----------



## cloverfield60 (17 Août 2009)

Pour ceux qui ont le statut de changé, vous avez envoyer la facture du Mac à Apple?


----------



## Cort (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment je fais pour vérifier mon statut ?

Merci,


----------



## wild thing (17 Août 2009)

cloverfield60 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont le statut de changé, vous avez envoyer la facture du Mac à Apple?





Non, j'ai juste rentré le numéro de série de l'ordi à la commande et donné le nom de l'APR et de la ville où je l'ai acheté.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------




Cort a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment je fais pour vérifier mon statut ?
> 
> Merci,



Sur l'apple store.: votre compte : état de la commande.


----------



## P-Adrien (17 Août 2009)

bonsoir, 
je n'ai pas vraiment compris car les avis divergent : j'ai acheté un nouveau MBP 13' début aout (nouveau switcher... eh bien pas déçu par mac !), et j'ai donc l'intention de commander SL pour 9, mais en allant tout à leur sur l'apple store : impossible de retrouver la page que j'avais au début du mois avec la possibilité de le pré-commander ! uniquement une page pour "me prévenir" !!

rassurez-moi, je pourrai quand même l'avoir pour 9 ?! et comment faire pour le pré-commander ?

merci !


----------



## Aozera (18 Août 2009)

J'ai passé commande il y a deux jours et j'ai toujours la référence MAC OS X10.6 SNOWLEOPARD UTD FULLFIL-ZML.
Par contre je viens de recevoir mon nouvel appareil depuis 2 jours gratuitement grâce à la garantie Fnac, et mon ancien appareil était un unibody early 2008 acheté en décembre.
Pensez vous qu'Apple me refusera la commande ? Je les grugent en quelque sorte. Mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien.


----------



## WoSarT (18 Août 2009)

Je confirme pour le ZML vers le FRA :





Pour savoir : Aller dans l'Apple Store > Suivi de commande > et tu verras.

@P-Adrien : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/


----------



## P-Adrien (18 Août 2009)

ah ben... j'étais sur la même page hier et j'ai recommencé plein de fois mais ça ne marchait pas... le principal c que ça soit bon aujourd'hui !
merci !


----------



## WoSarT (18 Août 2009)

Oui, l'Apple Store Français bug un peu beaucoup :S


----------



## MAC RAZIEL (18 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous
Petit nouveau dans le monde des Mac, plusieurs question me taraude.
J'ai acheté un Mac book Pro à la fin du mois de juillet 09. Ce matin j'ai remarqué que je pouvais obtenir la MAJ vers SL pour 9 euros j'en ai profité.
Mais au niveau de l'installation comment cdla se passe?
Est-ce que I life est également compris de SL?
Est-il préférable de faire une simple MAJ de l'os ou vaut il mieux tout formater et tout ré-installer?
Je suppose que l'on vous a déjà posez ces questions des dizaines de fois! Désolé si je ne suis pas dans la bonne section mais là je patauge un peu.
Merci de votre compréhension et pour les conseils
A+


----------



## twinworld (18 Août 2009)

on ne sait pas encore exactement sous quelle forme se présentera Snow Leopard. Le mieux, c'est d'attendre de recevoir le DVD, et de revenir ici quand d'autres l'auront reçu aussi. Il y aura certainement des posts qui expliqueront comment procéder à la mise à jour et/ou à l'installation.


----------



## MAC RAZIEL (18 Août 2009)

Merci


----------



## WoSarT (18 Août 2009)

Oui, iLife sera compris avec SL.

Ensuite, pour l'installation, pour ma part, je pense qu'il serait préférable de formater et de faire une installation propre.


----------



## pickwick (18 Août 2009)

Non ilife ne sera pas compris dans les 29 euros du pack Snow léopard. Il le sera uniquement pour 169 euros dans la boite destinée aux gens qui sont restés sous Tiger et qui veulent directement aller à Snow léopard.

iLife n'est jamais fourni avec l'OS, il l'est avec une machine neuve !

de plus :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136008/tout-sur-l-installation-de-snow-leopard


----------



## WoSarT (19 Août 2009)

Ah bon ? 

Bah il figure sur cette page http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/what-is-macosx/ en bas sur la colonne de gauche


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

WoSarT a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> 
> Bah il figure sur cette page http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/what-is-macosx/ en bas sur la colonne de gauche



Oui ..... il est précisé SUR TOUS LES NOUVEAUX MACS !!!! :love:


----------



## WoSarT (19 Août 2009)

Effectivement, étourdi que je suis 

Mais alors, le iLife que j'ai sur Leopard 10.5, fonctionnera-t-il ? :S


----------



## twinworld (19 Août 2009)

quand j'ai passé de 10.3 à 10.4 en faisant la mise à jour avec le DVD de Tiger, mon ordi a gardé toutes mes applications. Il se pourrait bien que ce soit pareil pour passer de 10.5 à 10.6


----------



## WoSarT (19 Août 2009)

Ah, merci pour l'information ^^
Mais si je fais un formatage et une installation propre, je serais donc contraint à racheter iLife alors ? :s


----------



## Dead head (19 Août 2009)

WoSarT a dit:


> Ah, merci pour l'information ^^
> Mais si je fais un formatage et une installation propre, je serais donc contraint à racheter iLife alors ? :s



Avant de faire un formatage et une installation propre (ce qui ne sera probablement pas utile, mais envisageons-le), il est recommandé de faire une sauvegarde de ses données, voire un clone de son disque. Ainsi, après le formatage on pourra récupérer notamment les applications installées.

Je sais que c'est du fric supplémentaire, mais il faut savoir que, de nos jours, posséder un ordinateur sans disque externe ce n'est pas recommandé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2009)

WoSarT a dit:


> Ah, merci pour l'information ^^
> Mais si je fais un formatage et une installation propre, je serais donc contraint à racheter iLife alors ? :s



Ben non. Car la suite iLife fournie avec ton Mac est sur les disques d'installation de ton Mac. Donc, si tu as besoin de réinstaller cette suite, tu prends les disques d'installation de ton Mac (elle doit être sur le n°1) et tu réinstalles iLife.

Maintenant, si tu as envie d'enrichir inutilement la Pomme, ne te gêne pas. Ils seront sûrement ravis.  

Quant à installer Snow leopard par formatage et installation propre, il semble que cette option ait disparu des choix d'installation et nécessite de passer par Utilitaire de disque pour le faire (voir là).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2009)

On fait chauffer la CB ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2009)

Snow Leopard : sortie le 28 août


----------



## cloverfield60 (21 Août 2009)

Bon bah, commandé il y a plus d'une semaine, toujours aucun mail de confirmation. Et Apple retire la somme quand?


----------



## xao85 (21 Août 2009)

Moi c'est commandé mais je n'ai pas eu le changement de statut sur ma commande, je suis toujours en : MAC OS X10.6 SNOWLEOPARD UTD FULLFIL-ZML et pas de mail de confirmation de commande.


----------



## cloverfield60 (21 Août 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi c'est commandé mais je n'ai pas eu le changement de statut sur ma commande, je suis toujours en : MAC OS X10.6 SNOWLEOPARD UTD FULLFIL-ZML et pas de mail de confirmation de commande.



Exactement pareil. Après un coup de fil Samedi dernier à Apple, la femme m'a dit que je devrait recevoir le mail Lundi. Mais Lundi ni les autres jours je n'ai eu ce mail. ET encore le statut en ZML.


----------



## xao85 (21 Août 2009)

On verra bien, quand Léopard sera dispo si ils nous les envoient...


----------



## Dead head (21 Août 2009)

Soyez détendus, ne vous inquiétez pas, il n'y a pas de raison. Je suis dans le même cas que vous (pas de courriel de confirmation, et pas de changement de statut), mais je ne vois pas de raison de me tourmenter.


----------



## Php21 (21 Août 2009)

J'ai acheté Léopard le mois de sa sortie à la Fnac.
J'ai donc le CD et même la facture.

Combien va me couter la version "Snow Léopard", qui semble être une grosse MàJ de Léo (10.5).

Si je dois payer 169&#8364;, pour cette version de Léopard, permettez que je soit en droit de me poser la question ? Est- néccéssaire  ?

Php  :hein:

Ps : S'il y a des conditions particuliéres pour acquerir 10.6,  merci de me les indiquer.
Php


----------



## pickwick (21 Août 2009)

Sujet archi archi traité sur Mac Gé : 29 euros et des brouettes


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2009)

personnellement, j'ai profité de l'offre à 8,95 car j'ai offert un mac pro à ma compagne fin juillet.
le mail de confirmation a été envoyé immédiatement, j'ai fait ma petite lettre avec le justificatif d'achat.

maintenant, j'attends.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Sujet archi archi traité sur Mac Gé : 29 euros et des brouettes



Je dirai plutôt 29 euros sans les brouettes.


----------



## WoSarT (21 Août 2009)

Je n'ai pas reçu de mail de confirmation aussi, mais moi, quand je fais un achat, je fais toujours un "Enregistrer sous" pour garder les preuves, donc heureusement ^^ En revanche, moi je suis bien en FRA. Je suppose que ceux qui ont commander sur Internet directement n'ont pas reçu de mail


----------



## Php21 (21 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Sujet archi archi traité sur Mac Gé : 29 euros et des brouettes



Comment faire pour payer 29  ?
je vais à la Fnac avec mon Léopard 10.5 + la facture d'achat, et j'aurai 10.6 à 29 ???  :mouais:


----------



## cloverfield60 (21 Août 2009)

Et vous avez été débités?


----------



## pickwick (21 Août 2009)

Php21 a dit:


> Comment faire pour payer 29  ?
> je vais à la Fnac avec mon Léopard 10.5 + la facture d'achat, et j'aurai 10.6 à 29 ???  :mouais:




mai  non tu n'as besoin de rien, c'est 29 euros. C'est tout.

Mais quiconque voudra l'installer devra avoir 10.5 sur sa machine.
C'est donc une mise à jour de léopard.

Pour ceux restés sous Tiger il faut acheter une box avec notamment ilife 09 et c'est je crois 169 euros.


----------



## WoSarT (21 Août 2009)

@cloverfield: Non, pas débité encore ^^ C'est bien ça.



Php21 a dit:


> Comment faire pour payer 29  ?
> je vais à la Fnac avec mon Léopard 10.5 + la facture d'achat, et j'aurai 10.6 à 29 ???  :mouais:



Euh, la Fnac te dira de dégager lol.
Il te faut, avec ta facture, envoyer un courrier à Apple à Londres normalement pour en faire la demande. Regarde sur le lien "uptodate" précédemment donné.


----------



## Php21 (21 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> mai  non tu n'as besoin de rien, c'est 29 euros. C'est tout.
> 
> Mais quiconque voudra l'installer devra avoir 10.5 sur sa machine.
> C'est donc une mise à jour de léopard.
> ...



merci, pickwick.

cela veut dire qu'un matin j'aurai une nouvelle MàJ (en 10.6) ds "Mise à jour des logiciels" via le manu "Pomme", ou bien que la MàJ sera dispo sur iTunes afin de pouvoir debiter les 29&#8364; ?

merci pour tes réponses . je boule en vert.  

php


----------



## pickwick (21 Août 2009)

NON.... il faut la commander ou l'acheter à la Fnac, ce sont ensuite les 10.6.1, .....10.6.x   qui viendront pas mise à jour de logiciels.


----------



## WoSarT (21 Août 2009)

J'ai mal compris 
Tu l'as acheté quand ton Mac Php21 ?


----------



## pickwick (21 Août 2009)

WoSarT a dit:


> J'ai mal compris
> Tu l'as acheté quand ton Mac Php21 ?



vu que :
J'ai acheté Léopard le mois de sa sortie à la Fnac.
J'ai donc le CD et même la facture.



il a un mac qui n'est pas tout à fait récent et éligible au 8,95 euros


----------



## Php21 (21 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> mai  non tu n'as besoin de rien, c'est 29 euros. C'est tout.
> 
> Mais quiconque voudra l'installer devra avoir 10.5 sur sa machine.
> C'est donc une mise à jour de léopard.
> ...



merci, pickwick.

cela veut dire qu'un matin j'aurai une nouvelle MàJ (en 10.6) ds "Mise à jour des logiciels" via le manu "Pomme", ou bien que la MàJ sera dispo sur iTunes afin de pouvoir debiter les 29&#8364; ?

merci pour tes réponses . je boule en vert.  

php


----------



## pickwick (21 Août 2009)

Php21 a dit:


> merci, pickwick.
> 
> cela veut dire qu'un matin j'aurai une nouvelle MàJ (en 10.6) ds "Mise à jour des logiciels" via le manu "Pomme", ou bien que la MàJ sera dispo sur iTunes afin de pouvoir debiter les 29 ?
> 
> ...




non il faut acheter la version 10.6 dans sa boite pour 29 euros.
Ensuite les 10.6.x viendront par la mise à jour de logiciels.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------

J'ai pas compris la répétition des posts 57 et 61....


----------



## Gildas44 (21 Août 2009)

Ayant acheté mon macbook pro le 14 juin via l'apple store (et un code de réduction d'une amie qui bosse chez Apple), j'ai essayé de commander le nouvel OS.

J'entre ce qu'il faut, date de commande, lieu de commande "Apple store", et "macbook pro". et le numéro de série.
Ensuite il me sort la config de ma machine et quand je fais commander il m'affiche
"votre panier ne contient aucun article".
Alors que les cookies sont bien activés...

Avez vous une explication ?
mercI;


----------



## Dead head (21 Août 2009)

Si tu as terminé ta commande, l'article n'est plus dans le panier. A contrario, l'article reste dans le panier tant que tu n'as pas terminé ta commande.


----------



## Gildas44 (21 Août 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse.
A priori j'ai l'impression que la commande n'a jamais été dans le panier, étant donné que je n'ai payé et que c'est directement après la confirmation de mon système qu'il m'affiche que mon panier est vide.


----------



## WoSarT (21 Août 2009)

Ah oui, mais, la Fnac fournis la mise à jour à 29 ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Bonjour, je confirme pour le changement de statut en FRA:



ca s'est fait automatiquement ?


----------



## Php21 (21 Août 2009)

WoSarT a dit:


> Ah oui, mais, la Fnac fournis la mise à jour à 29 ?



Voila la question tant attendu : La Fnac disposera t-elle de la version à 29 ?

merci


----------



## pickwick (21 Août 2009)

Bon .... on va pas en faire un roman...... c'est bon maintenant non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Bon .... on va pas en faire un roman...... c'est bon maintenant non ?



Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonheur. Parfois, à peine le Mac éteint, mes yeux se fermaient si vite que je n'avais pas le temps de me dire "Bientôt Snow Leopard."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2009)

Php21 a dit:


> Voila la question tant attendu : La Fnac disposera t-elle de la version à 29 ?
> 
> merci



Oui, comme toutes les autres enseignes vendant du Mac.


----------



## Php21 (21 Août 2009)

Merci à tous.

*FIN*

PHP


----------



## wild thing (21 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ca s'est fait automatiquement ?



Oui bien sur!


----------



## bompi (21 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Longtemps, je me suis couché de *bonheur*. Parfois, à peine le Mac éteint, mes yeux se fermaient si vite que je n'avais pas le temps de me dire "Bientôt Snow Leopard."


Oh ! Tsss ...


----------



## Dead head (21 Août 2009)

J'ai commandé SnowLeopard voilà huit jours, ayant acheté mon MacBook Pro il y a un mois. N'ayant reçu depuis aucun courriel de confirmation, j'ai appelé Apple en fin d'après-midi. Là, on m'a appris qu'il y avait eu un bogue dans l'envoi du courriel, mais on m'a confirmé que ma commande était bien enregistrée.

Pas de souci. De toutes façons, j'ai gardé sur mon disque une copie de ma commande.


----------



## atari.fr (21 Août 2009)

bonjour

le nouvel OS devrait bientot arriver

mais quelle est la procedure pour faire une installation ?
 j'aimerais bien formater mon disk dur pour faire un truc 100% neuf
 comment faire ce formatage prealable ?

j'ai pu relevé sur un post:

Tu insères le DVD d'installation de ta machine, tu redémarres et laisse la touche ALT enfoncée. Tu auras alors le choix de démarrer le système, le DVD d'installation ou le test matériel (AHT pour Apple Hardware Test) : choisis ce dernier et laisse-toi guider.


merci

T'aurais pu regarder le fil dédié déjà&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Oh ! Tsss ...



C'est ma licence poétique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2009)

atari.fr a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> le nouvel OS devrait bientot arriver
> 
> ...



Voir là.


PS : puisque ce fil a été renommé "Installation Snow Leopard : la procédure", on pourrait fusionner avec l'autre, non ?


----------



## wild thing (23 Août 2009)

Nouveau changement de statut en " Prêts à l'expédition "


----------



## cloverfield60 (23 Août 2009)

Pareil j'ai "prêt à l'expédition". Mais toujours ZML.


----------



## xao85 (23 Août 2009)

Idem pour moi et je suis pas rentré de vacances!!!! :rateau:

Ca m'arrange pas qu'ils avancent la date de sortie de SL!


----------



## pickwick (23 Août 2009)

Chose étrange , les ventes de Mac os X Léopard explosent sur ebay et Ricardo.ch. 
J'ai l'impression que pas mal de gens revendent leur version de Léopard pour acheter Snow Léopard... sans savoir qu'ils doivent GARDER leur 10.5.
Les prix sont tombés TRES BAS, 30 francs suisses soit 20 euros......
Il y en a qui vont avoir des surprises......


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Chose étrange , les ventes de Mac os X Léopard explosent sur ebay et Ricardo.ch.
> J'ai l'impression que pas mal de gens revendent leur version de Léopard pour acheter Snow Léopard... sans savoir qu'ils doivent GARDER leur 10.5.
> Les prix sont tombés TRES BAS, 30 francs suisses soit 20 euros......
> Il y en a qui vont avoir des surprises......



Bah! Ce sont sans doute des gens qui abandonnent définitivement OS X pour passer à Seven.


----------



## pickwick (23 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! Ce sont sans doute des gens qui abandonnent définitivement OS X pour passer à Seven.



ça nous fera des vacances alors .... chic !


----------



## Dead head (24 Août 2009)

Tout est dans le titre !

Expédition dès le 28 août.


Fusionné pour ne conserver qu'un seul fil sur SL sinon on s'en sortira pas &#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Août 2009)

Commandé à 29,00 avec mon identifiant Apple

Mais pas près d'être installé  

J'aime pas essuyer les plâtres


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Commandé à 29,00 avec mon identifiant Apple
> 
> Mais pas près d'être installé
> 
> J'aime pas essuyer les plâtres




Mais tu as bien sur un disque dur externe et une partition où tu pourrais tester la bête non ?


----------



## Archon (24 Août 2009)

Moi j'ai plusieur question (sa fait 1 ans que je suis sous mac donc j'ai pas reponse a tout)

-Est ce que si on achete snow leopard maintenant, l'OS sera en 64 bit?

Etant dans ce cas:
-Ayant Léopard, je sais que avec le tout premier MB alu 13" sortie otcobre 2008 on peut installer léopard, Mais est ce que sa vaut vraiment le coup???
Il disent 6 go d'espace en plus , plus rapide, mais au contraire est ce que sa va pas me ralentir mon mac???(unibody de base 2Ghz, avec 2goDDR3)

Et enfin la question la plus con
est ce que en achetant le DVD, et non en achetant un mac
est ce que dans le DVD , sera fournit Ilife'09, et tout le toutime???

En espérant que des internaute aimable répondent a mes question ^^merci


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Mais tu as bien sur un disque dur externe et une partition où tu pourrais tester la bête non ?


Vais pas m'emmerder à réinstaller un Leopard sur un DD externe&#8230;

Quand l'envie me prendra je referais un clone du Leopard existant et installerait SL ensuite&#8230;

D'ailleurs tous ceux qui l'installerait sans prendre cette précaution seraient des abrutis finis pour moi&#8230; 

Du moins tant qu'on en sera pas à la MAJ 10.6.8&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## OuiOui (24 Août 2009)

@Archon : 

*Est ce que si on achete snow leopard maintenant, l'OS sera en 64 bit?*
Oui, il n'y a aucune raison qu'il ne le soit pas, le noyaux de mac os lui par contre, ne démarrera peut être pas en 64 bits, mais ce n'est pas un problème. 

Ton macbook sera plus réactif, l'os est optimisé, il est donc sensé mieux fonctionner sur ton mac surtout si ton macbook possède une chipset graphique 9400 de nvidia. 

Enfin le dvd à 29&#8364; de Snow leopard contient uniquement Snow Leopard. 
Pour avoir iLife 09 et iWork 09 en plus tu doit acheter la mac box set à 169&#8364; :rateau:

Pour ceux que sa intéresses voici un lien pour vérifier la compatibilité de vos applications avec le nouveau fauve : 
http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/


----------



## Archon (24 Août 2009)

ah merci oui oui.
donc c'est bien ce que je pensait , pas d'Ilife 09.
Mais en ce qui concerne l'optimisation de l'OS, je pense qu'il y aura certes de bonne modification, mais faudra pas s'attendre un gros changement.
Et puis pour 29E sa va


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Enfin le dvd à 29 de Snow leopard contient uniquement Snow Leopard.
> Pour avoir iLife 09 et iWork 09 en plus tu doit acheter la mac box set à 169 :rateau:
> [/URL]




il faut bien préciser que pour 29 euros en fait vous achetez le passage de 10.5 à 10.6.
Si vous n'avez pas ou plus Léopard, vous êtes dans le caca...
Il y a plein de gens qui se sont précipités ces derniers jours sur des sites d'enchères pour brader leur léopard (j'en ai acheté un complet dans sa boite noire pour 20 euros) parce que .
- ou bien ils pensent que leur achat de Snow Léopard rend inutile d'avoir Léopard
- ou bien ils vont tous acheter un nouveau mac avec SL livré avec
- ou bien ils passent tous à Widows 7.
.........


----------



## moebius80 (24 Août 2009)

et il y a encore des idiots...(ou des voleurs...a voir...)
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mac-OS-10-5-4-Le...35a3261d77&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> et il y a encore des idiots...(ou des voleurs...a voir...)
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mac-OS-10-5-4-Le...35a3261d77&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182





dans mon post je parlais de VRAIS Léopard à disque noir, bien entendu et pas de ces disques gris rattachés à une machine donnée.


----------



## snow white (24 Août 2009)

je me rappelle avoir lu des tonnes de trucs sur les différentes manières d'installer un OS à l'époque du passage à léopard mais je ne me souviens plus.. il me semble qu'il y a un moyen d'installer l'OS sans perdre ses données mais est-ce raisonnable ? ou alors dois-je commencer à mettre de côté mes films, musiques et autres ... ?


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

snow white a dit:


> je me rappelle avoir lu des tonnes de trucs sur les différentes manières d'installer un OS à l'époque du passage à léopard mais je ne me souviens plus.. il me semble qu'il y a un moyen d'installer l'OS sans perdre ses données mais est-ce raisonnable ? ou alors dois-je commencer à mettre de côté mes films, musiques et autres ... ?



là tout est changé, il n'y a plus de clean install (sauf à le vouloir et à passer par utilitaire de disques) ce qui veut dire que SL se traduira par une simple mise à jour et que rien ne sera perdu des données, musiques, films, régales et autres. Ce  sera SIMPLE et rapide.


----------



## moebius80 (24 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> dans mon post je parlais de VRAIS Léopard à disque noir, bien entendu et pas de ces disques gris rattachés à une machine donnée.



Dans ton cas, je me doute que tu ne te serais pas laissé avoir..
Mais bon, pour plein de monde...c'est vraiment limite
Tiens une question : Est qu'un leopard 10.5.6 acheté en boite noire au US (ebay) va fonctionner sur mon iMac en Français ?


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Est qu'un leopard 10.5.6 acheté en boite noire au US (ebay) va fonctionner sur mon iMac en Français ?




Oui parce que la première chose que l'on fait quand on installe léopard c'est de choisir la langue du chat ....:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2009)

De toutes façons Mac OS X est multilingue. D'un pays à l'autre, il n'y a que la langue proposée par défaut lors de l'installation qui change.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> là tout est changé, il n'y a plus de clean install (sauf à le vouloir et à passer par utilitaire de disques) ce qui veut dire que SL se traduira par une simple mise à jour et que rien ne sera perdu des données, musiques, films, régales et autres. Ce  sera SIMPLE et rapide.



Mais ça ne dispense pas de faire une sauvegarde de ses données avant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------




OuiOui a dit:


> Pour ceux que sa intéresses voici un lien pour vérifier la compatibilité de vos applications avec le nouveau fauve :
> http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/



Est-ce que ça existe aussi pour les pilotes de périphériques (imprimante,...) non fournis avec Mac OS X ?


----------



## Wenlok (24 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> là tout est changé, il n'y a plus de clean install (sauf à le vouloir et à passer par utilitaire de disques) ce qui veut dire que SL se traduira par une simple mise à jour et que rien ne sera perdu des données, musiques, films, régales et autres. Ce  sera SIMPLE et rapide.



Tu a l'air de bien t'y connaitre, pourrais tu décrire la procédure d'installation ?
Je suis néophite dans ce genre d'installation.

Merci


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Cette description a été faite dans les news de mac Gé il y a quelques temps déjà..... cherche, je ne l'ai plus sous la main. Ce que j'en ai retenu c'est que ce sera fait quasiment d'un clic pour 99 % des utilisateurs qui ne souhaitent pas perdre leurs données, réglages et autres joyeusetés..... c'est l'essentiel ! 
On peut faire confiance à Apple pour le reste et attendre vendredi.... si tu es trop impatient c'est décrit quelque part sur ce forum il y a quelques jours.
A titre d'info, regarde sur www.debutersurmac.com ou www.rhinos-mac.fr ou www.osxfacile.com comment on a fait jusque là, et dis toi que ce sera encore plus simple, avec moins de risque de tout effacer : la nouvelle installation ne sera pas proposée ( clean install) pour éviter les erreurs fatales....

et ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136008/tout-sur-l-installation-de-snow-leopard


----------



## Wenlok (24 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Cette description a été faite dans les news de mac Gé il y a quelques temps déjà..... cherche, je ne l'ai plus sous la main. Ce que j'en ai retenu c'est que ce sera fait quasiment d'un clic pour 99 % des utilisateurs qui ne souhaitent pas perdre leurs données, réglages et autres joyeusetés..... c'est l'essentiel !
> On peut faire confiance à Apple pour le reste et attendre vendredi.... si tu es trop impatient c'est décrit quelque part sur ce forum il y a quelques jours.
> A titre d'info, regarde sur www.debutersurmac.com ou www.rhinos-mac.fr ou www.osxfacile.com comment on a fait jusque là, et dis toi que ce sera encore plus simple, avec moins de risque de tout effacer : la nouvelle installation ne sera pas proposée ( clean install) pour éviter les erreurs fatales....
> 
> et ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136008/tout-sur-l-installation-de-snow-leopard



Merci


----------



## Cort (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé SnowLeopard le 16/08 (version à 8,95)

Mon STATUT a changé : PRODUIT ENVOYE LE 23/08

Bonne nouvelle


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2009)

Pour les anglophones : le récit d'une installation/mise à niveau 10.5-10.6 sur macfixit.


----------



## boninmi (27 Août 2009)

Commandé hier 29  sur Apple Store.
Reçu aujourd'hui le mail indiquant que le produit a été expédié par la poste.


----------



## Grobaouche (27 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour les anglophones : le récit d'une installation/mise à niveau 10.5-10.6 sur macfixit.



Lui il a préféré faire un format et une clean install bien propre.

C'est possible de faire ça :

- Format puis clean install de SL
- Rapatriement des données et autres progs via time machine ensuite ?


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Oui est c'est déjà possible sous Léopard avec l'assistant de migration.


----------



## OuiOui (27 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> C'est possible de faire ça :
> 
> - Format puis clean install de SL
> - Rapatriement des données et autres progs via time machine ensuite ?



Il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes à faire ça, c'est possible sous Léopard je pense que ça l'est sous Snow


----------



## shenrone (27 Août 2009)

Donc en réalité ce n'est pas un disque de maj que nous allons recevoir mais le système compltet?


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Il semblerait..... mais Apple est capable de savoir si la machine a été livrée avec Léopard .... donc Wait and see...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour les anglophones : le récit d'une installation/mise à niveau 10.5-10.6 sur macfixit.





> When the installer came to the last minute of estimated time remaining, Apple kept true to what they've done in the past and resorted to the "About a minute" and "Less than a minute" estimations, which took closer to 5 minutes for me.



Les temps restants indiqués sont souvent fantaisistes chez Apple. Je vois que de ce côté là rien n'a changé. 

En tout cas, merci pour ce récit très intéressant.


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Après avoir lu quelques témoignages sur l'install de SL je vois que cette dernière se passe plus comme une mise à jour système que comme vraiment une nouvelle install...

A présent je n'ai vu personne installer un SL par dessus un Leopard, j'espère que ça ne posera pas de soucis, WAit and See comme dirait Pickwick.

Je pense quand même qu'il serait plus sur et plus propre de faire une sauvegarde Time Machine propre juste avant, d'ensuite effacer le disque dur, d'installer SL proprement et ensuite de réimporter toutes ses données via Time Machine.

Comme j'ai pas mal de logiciels Tiers (iDefrag, IFinance, VMWare etc...) je vais quand même attendre un peu


----------



## manustyle (28 Août 2009)

Est-ce que SL est livré directement dans la BAL ou le livreur sonne ?


----------



## cloverfield60 (28 Août 2009)

manustyle a dit:


> Est-ce que SL est livré directement dans la BAL ou le livreur sonne ?



Si c'est la LA Poste que tu as choisi, et si ta BAL est assez grande pour acceuillir le colis, ils vont le mettre directement dedans sans sonner. A moins de tomber sur un postier amoureux de son travail.


----------



## arnowood (28 Août 2009)

hello a tous, comme beaucoup je suis tres tenté par la bestiole mais j ai quand meme quelques question auquel je n ai pas trouver de réponse ici meme..

j ai pris la version add mise a jour d apres leopard.

1. vais je devoir sauvegarder mes logiciel, et divers dossiers avant d installer ? ou il va me les garder sans soucis ?

2. meme question pour a tonne de mail ??? je doit les sav ou la mise ajour va me remttre tout come il se doit?

3 une idée de la copatibilité cubase 5 ?


----------



## pickwick (28 Août 2009)

arnowood a dit:


> hello a tous, comme beaucoup je suis tres tenté par la bestiole mais j ai quand meme quelques question auquel je n ai pas trouver de réponse ici meme..
> 
> j ai pris la version add mise a jour d apres leopard.
> 
> ...





DOUBLE POST !!!!

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/snow-leopard-et-question-en-vrac-274709.html#post5195176


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

arnowood a dit:


> hello a tous, comme beaucoup je suis tres tenté par la bestiole mais j ai quand meme quelques question auquel je n ai pas trouver de réponse ici meme..
> 
> j ai pris la version add mise a jour d apres leopard.
> 
> ...



1) Il faut TOUJOURS sauvegarder avant de faire une mise à jour. Va sur http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/ pour voir si tes logiciels sont compatibles. S'ils ne le sont pas ils les gardera mais les mettra dans un dossier "Non compatible".

2) Pas de soucis pour tes mails

3) http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/


----------



## pomme85 (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai rédigé un petit guide d'installation.


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai rédigé un petit guide d'installation.



 ton petit manuel, simple, mérite d'être diffusé !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Août 2009)

Donc apparement le DVD de SL a 29e necessite un machine vendue avec Leopard mais pas forcement Leopard installé c'est ca ??
(ce qui permet de faire une install depuis un disque vierge sans mettre leopard au prealable)

Question sur la clean install elle meme (qui m'interesse suite a qq legers problemes avec mon Leo, plugin et qq softs qui plantent):
Si une fois SL installé je fait le rapatriement des fichiers et softs via l'utilitaire de migration (pour retrouver mes docs, softs et reglages), est-ce que je vais me rechoper les eventuels bugs que j'aurai eu sur Leopard?

merci a vous


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Donc apparement le DVD de SL a 29e necessite un machine vendue avec Leopard mais pas forcement Leopard installé c'est ca ??
> (ce qui permet de faire une install depuis un disque vierge sans mettre leopard au prealable)
> 
> Question sur la clean install elle meme (qui m'interesse suite a qq legers problemes avec mon Leo, plugin et qq softs qui plantent):
> ...



Cela risque de remerder, il vaut mieux que ton système soit propre, car si tu fais un transfert cia time machine par exemple, ce dernier va retransférer tes plugins et préférences qui posent soucis.

Si tu sais quels problèmes sont causés par quels plugins et softs je te conseil de les supprimer, puis de faire ta sauvegarde et enfin ton install.


----------



## AbInitio (28 Août 2009)

Wenlok a dit:


> Tu a l'air de bien t'y connaitre, pourrais tu décrire la procédure d'installation ?
> Je suis néophite dans ce genre d'installation.
> 
> Merci


Bonne idée Wenlok.
C'est pas que l'install paraît difficile mais j'ai lu quelque part qu'il y avait une "option" à ne pas louper pour installer Rosetta.

Des infos là-dessus ?


----------



## pickwick (28 Août 2009)

Dès que tu lances une appli qui nécessite Rosetta, le système te propose d'installer Rosetta si cela n'a pas déjà été fait.


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Il faut cocher une option au début de l'install, Rosetta est d'ailleurs la seule qui n'est pas cochée, donc facile à repérer


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> Cela risque de remerder, il vaut mieux que ton système soit propre, car si tu fais un transfert cia time machine par exemple, ce dernier va retransférer tes plugins et préférences qui posent soucis.
> 
> Si tu sais quels problèmes sont causés par quels plugins et softs je te conseil de les supprimer, puis de faire ta sauvegarde et enfin ton install.


merci.
Bah, tu penses que si je savait d'ou venait les problemes, je les aurait deja viré (en fait je suspecte car j'ai deja trouve qq plugin qui m'ont mis le bordel mais pour mes derniers bugs, je ne sais pas).

Bon, va falloir juste que je verifie mes reglages (Itunes surtout) mais c'est plaisant de tout remettre a neuf, surtout quand on a decouvert osx et installé trop de truc pour voir comme moi :love:


----------



## AbInitio (28 Août 2009)

Ok merci pour Rosetta


----------



## atari.fr (28 Août 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai rédigé un petit guide d'installation.



super ton guide

Par contre tu dis: "*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*. Cliquez ensuite sur *Effacer *: quelques secondes suffisent pour effectuer l&#8217;opération. Une fois terminée, vous pouvez fermer l&#8217;Utilitaire de disque et suivre les instructions de l&#8217;Assistant d&#8217;installation."

 cela veut dire que ce n'est pas un vrai formatage mais un effacement de la table d'allocation des fichiers ?
 Que signifie mac os etendu ? c'est du HFS+ ?


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Le mieux est de passer par l'utilitaire de disque si tu veux faire des manips (création de Volumes, modification des tailles de partitions).
C'est plus complet.


----------



## didche (28 Août 2009)

....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------




WoSarT a dit:


> Je confirme pour le ZML vers le FRA :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai les mêmes informations mais le message de confirmation de l'exp par mail parle de .ZML
D'autre part sur le site de l'Apple store quand je vais ds  afficher détail ils indiquent également .ZML.....
On verra à la réception...


----------



## Spec (28 Août 2009)

Ca pose un probleme si je laisse que le français dans la personnalisation de snow ??


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Nan tu laisse juste le français comme langage potentiel de L'OS, à moins que tu souhaite avoir Mail en Péruvien et Safari en Ouzbek tu peux laisser comme ça ça n'aura aucune incidence ^^.

Si tu gagnera quelques Go


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> Nan tu laisse juste le français comme langage potentiel de L'OS, à moins que tu souhaite avoir Mail en Péruvien et Safari en Ouzbek tu peux laisser comme ça ça n'aura aucune incidence ^^.
> 
> Si tu gagnera quelques Go



je crois avoir vu qqpart qu'il faut toujours garder l'anglais (en plus de sa langue, francais ou autre)  car beaucoup de soft sont uniquement en anglais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2009)

Effectivement il faut laisser l'anglais.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Août 2009)

L'anglais est la vraie langue du système.


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

OUps je savais po, je me coucherai moins noob...


----------



## Nitiel (28 Août 2009)

Pour les langues, on laisse que langlais et le français, et si on visite un site internet chinois aura-t-on les symboles chinois (les lettres) ou des carrées, car il ne pas l'afficher*?


----------



## Atlantique (28 Août 2009)

Pour information, et sauf erreur de ma part, l'inconvénient de la clean install est que vous perdez l'historique de vos sauvegardes timemachine: en effet le nouveau système crée une nouvelle sauvegarde sur la capsule à coté de l'ancienne et l'historique de Léo n'est plus accessible par l'intermédiaire de SL. La simple mise à jour à l'avantage de garder votre historique.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2009)

Atlantique a dit:


> le nouveau système crée une nouvelle sauvegarde sur la capsule à coté de l'ancienne et l'historique de Léo n'est plus accessible par l'intermédiaire de SL.



Même en passant par _Parcourir d'autres Disques TM_ ?


----------



## Atlantique (28 Août 2009)

Bonne question: d'autant que je ne connaissait même pas cette option.

En fait je fais je fais echo à cette discussion là.

Le nouveau système installé a fait une sauvegarde complète à coté de l'ancienne (normal) sur la capsule, mais comme du coup la place manquait, l'historique de l'ancienne sauvegarde a été effacée.

La question est de savoir si l'historique est supprimé en totalité ou simplement selon le besoin d'espace de la seconde sauvegarde.


----------



## minitoine (29 Août 2009)

Bonsoir à tous  
( et oui on est le soir.. )

Euh, jvoulais reparler de ce problème de ZML, FRA de version de Mac OS X SL.
J'ai commandé la fameuse boite ( version update 9 ), et comme la plupart d'entre vous, j'ai eu la version ZML. Ma commande passés il y a seulement deux jours, elle est déjà expédiée par Apple par le biais de la Poste. Le problème est que ma version expédiée est toujours ZML.. 

Vous pensez que j'aurais une version anglaise de l'OS ?
Parce que ça me ferait bien ***** de me taper des frais de port pour un renvoie chez Apple.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Dead head (29 Août 2009)

minitoine a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> ( et oui on est le soir.. )
> 
> Euh, jvoulais reparler de ce problème de ZML, FRA de version de Mac OS X SL.
> ...



Tu n'auras rien à renvoyer à la Poste. Snow Leopard te coûte seulement 9 &#8364; et pas un timbre de plus.

L'OS d'Apple n'est ni anglais, ni français, ni japonais, mais multilingues. J'imagine qu'à l'installation SnowLeopard te demandera quelle langue tu choisis.


----------



## juliencO (29 Août 2009)

Alors j'ai installé snow leopard hier soir sur mon macbook blanc core 2 duo. 
J'ai vérifier le moniteur d'activité tout tourne en 64bits sauf iTunes et les MAJ d'office 2004.

Lors de l'installation qui est un peu longue (1heure) je n'ai pas eu besoin de sélectionner de langue ou quoi que ce soit. La magie c'est que une fois snow leopard installer tout était là, mes docs, mes fichiers sur le docks etc...Juste une petite réparation des autorisations pour le fun et c'est tout.

Mon macbook tourne beaucoup plus rapidement j'ai effectivement gagner 6Go sur mon disque dur l'estinction se fait quasiment instantanément et le démarrage également.


----------



## minitoine (29 Août 2009)

Ahh merci, je ne savais pas que le CD était multi langue ( évidemment, j'aurais du m'en douter --' )

Un petit hors sujet, je sais que ce n'est pas le bon topic, mais pensez vous qu'il vaille mieux prendre XP ou 7 ?


----------



## TITOUX (29 Août 2009)

Salut.

Snow Léopard et Rosetta installés sans aucun problème.

Réparation des permissions plus rapide.

Prenez bien soins de passer Onyx avant et de réparer après.


----------



## VLG (29 Août 2009)

Petit récapitulatif
Nous sommes samedi 29 août 15H25
Ayant répertorié les principaux problèmes (sur ce forum) suite à l'installation de Snow Leopard, je me permet de vous livrer mes conseils pour que tout se passe bien/. 
(moi personnellement, j'attends encore, mais bon...)

Auparavant, toujours sur 10.5.8
- Faites vos sauvegardes
- si vous voulez juste faire une MAJ, pensez à virer toutes les lancement d'applications automatiques à l'ouverture (Panneau de configuration/Compte/Ouverture).
- vérifier les ports d'envoi de vos comptes Mail (les smtp) et notez les. Parfois, il les changent après l'installation et Mail ne marche plus. Vous pourrez les remettre manuellement.

Conseils d'installations :
- Apparemment une clean Install est mieux, il faut passer par Utilitaire de disque pour formater
- Aller dans Paramètres dans les premières pages d'installations : Virer les langues inutiles et les drivers imprimantes inutiles
- Cocher Rosetta qui permet d'utiliser les applics Power PC

Après, 
- Si on veut réimporter ces données depuis Time Machine, LE FAIRE ABSOLUMENT depuis l'assistant migration, sinon en ouvrant Time Machine pour la première fois, il va créer une sauvegarde 10.6 et effacera les sauvegardes précédentes (donc on perd toutes ses données quoi!)

Si cela peut aider certains ;-)


----------



## AbInitio (29 Août 2009)

VLG a dit:


> Petit récapitulatif
> Nous sommes samedi 29 août 15H25(...)
> Conseils d'installations :
> - Apparemment une clean Install est mieux, il faut passer par Utilitaire de disque pour formater
> ...


Tu veux dire qu'il va falloir ré-installer toutes les Apps ? Car c'est bien ce qui va se passer si on fait une Clean Install ?
Et dans ce cas, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de cette MàJ puisque s'en est plus une.

Bon, je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris aussi ?
Mais ça m'intéresse puisque j'attends mon 10.6 à 29 


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2009)

VLG a dit:


> - Si on veut réimporter ces données depuis Time Machine, LE FAIRE ABSOLUMENT depuis l'assistant migration, sinon *en ouvrant Time Machine pour la première fois, il va créer une sauvegarde 10.6 et effacera les sauvegardes précédentes (donc on perd toutes ses données quoi!)*
> 
> Si cela peut aider certains ;-)



Pour moi, ça, c'est rédhibitoire. Donc ce sera installation simple.


----------



## VLG (29 Août 2009)

Je vous livre les problèmes constatés depuis hier...
Time Machine peut restaurer les applics. Tu n'es pas obligé de repasser par tous les dvds d'installations


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

VLG a dit:


> - Si on veut réimporter ces données depuis Time Machine, LE FAIRE ABSOLUMENT depuis l'assistant migration, sinon en ouvrant Time Machine pour la première fois, il va créer une sauvegarde 10.6 et effacera les sauvegardes précédentes (donc on perd toutes ses données quoi!)



D'après plusieurs autres témoignages, il n'y a pas d'effacement automatique des sauvegardes précédentes (sauf accident), 
mais plutôt création d'un nouveau dossier/sparsebundle de sauvegarde
= on a alors un dossier 10.5 et un dossier 10.6.


D'un autre côté, tu fais bien de signaler la possibilité de migrer ses données TM après une clean install du Système 10.6 (_Avez-vous un autre Mac ? > A Partir d'un autre Mac > Sauvegarde TM_),
mais ça doit pouvoir réimporter aussi des gags = ce n'est plus tout à fait une very clean install, mais plutôt une sorte d'Archiv&Install.


----------



## TITOUX (29 Août 2009)

Vous allez chercher midi à 14h

Une fois onyx passé vous installez le disque snow léopard et vous le lancez sans autre forme de procès.
ça dure environ 40 minutes. A la fin on vous demande si vous voulez installer Rosetta et puis c'est tout.
Il ne faut pas oublier de désactiver time machine. Une fois snow installé vous verifiez les permissions et vous remettez en route time machine qui va tourner environ 30 minutes et
tout est sauvegardé normalement.

Rien d'autre à faire. N'en faites pas une usine à gaz


----------



## moebius80 (29 Août 2009)

TITOUX a dit:


> Vous allez chercher midi à 14h
> 
> Une fois onyx passé vous installez le disque snow léopard et vous le lancez sans autre forme de procès.
> ça dure environ 40 minutes. A la fin on vous demande si vous voulez installer Rosetta et puis c'est tout.
> ...



Tu parles de Mise à jour...Apparemment les problèmes avec Time machine semblent plutot être apparu avec des Clean install


----------



## TITOUX (29 Août 2009)

Pourquoi une clean installation. A moins qu'il ne te reste que 2 Go sur ton disque dur.

Sinon il faut l'installer comme une mise à jour.C'est d'ailleurs ce que conseille la brochure livrée avec snow.


----------



## Grobaouche (29 Août 2009)

De toute façon autant tenter la mise à jour tout de suite.

Si ça foire faire une clean install avec sa sauvegarde Time machine.


----------



## TITOUX (29 Août 2009)

Fais quand même un clone de ton disque dur avant d'installer snow. Au cas ou....


----------



## Grobaouche (29 Août 2009)

Time machine suffit pas ?


----------



## TITOUX (29 Août 2009)

Time machine c'est une usine à gaz. c'est complexe.Un clone bootable sur un disque externe c'est mieux.


----------



## matou4 (29 Août 2009)

Je viens de reçevoir mon DVD, mouais, j'hésite vraiment à l'installer, bug sur bug ... il parait qu'il y en a qui n'arrive pas a éteindre leur Ordi ... OMG XD ^^

Vais attendre un peu je crois !


----------



## didche (29 Août 2009)

VLG a dit:


> Petit récapitulatif
> Nous sommes samedi 29 août 15H25
> Ayant répertorié les principaux problèmes (sur ce forum) suite à l'installation de Snow Leopard, je me permet de vous livrer mes conseils pour que tout se passe bien/.
> (moi personnellement, j'attends encore, mais bon...)
> ...



Tu parles de formater avec l'utilitaire de disque ??? Mais si tu fais clean install le formatage se fait automatiquement et donc pas besoin de lancer l'utilitaire, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2009)

didche a dit:


> Tu parles de formater avec l'utilitaire de disque ??? Mais si tu fais clean install le formatage se fait automatiquement et donc pas besoin de lancer l'utilitaire, non ?



Il semble que cette option, la clean install, n'existe plus en tant que telle, il faut passer par l'utilitaire de disque, effacer et formater puis revenir au processus d'installation. C'est du moins comme cela que j'ai compris les commentaires glanés sur la toile.


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il semble que cette option, la clean install, n'existe plus en tant que telle, il faut passer par l'utilitaire de disque, effacer et formater puis revenir au processus d'installation. C'est du moins comme cela que j'ai compris les commentaires glanés sur la toile.



Il faut donc booter sur un autre disque ? ou peux t-on formater le disque sur lequel on travail ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Il faut donc booter sur un autre disque ? ou peux t-on formater le disque sur lequel on travail ?



L'utilitaire de disque du DVD d'installation bien sûr.


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'utilitaire de disque du DVD d'installation bien sûr.



Ca fonctionne avec le DVD de snow lepard ? (ou faut-il utiliser celui livrer avec le mac) ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Août 2009)

Par contre, il faudrait rajouter dans le tableau de bord, au niveau du matos, l'option Mac OS X 10.6, parce que je vois encore que officiellement, tout le monde est encore sur Leopard.


----------



## Somchay (30 Août 2009)

J'hésite beaucoup à passer à SL (je suis pour l'instant toujours sur 10.5.8) à cause de la compatibilité de certaines applis...

Si j'ai bien lu le tableau de compatibilité, il y a certaines applis qui ne tourneront plus et que j'utilise actuellement:

- aMSN 1.3.4
- Flip4Mac 2.3.0.7
- Growl 1.1.6 ???
- Nice Player 0.96.2 ???
- Scribus ???
- MS Office 2008: apparemment fonctionnement très ralenti...

Plus toutes celles qui ne sont pas répertoriées dans le tableau (pas vu en tous cas):

- isync ?
- LiquidCD 1.3.2 ?
- SmallImage2 2.0.6 ?
- Zipeg 2.7.1 ?
- aMule 2.2.5 ?
- BitTorrent ?
- VCDBuilder 1.1.3 ?
- VCDGearX 1.5 beta 1 ?
- Dockcolor 1.0 ?
- Hide Folder 4.0.0.126 ?

Si quelqu'un utilise ces applis et est passé à SL, merci de bien vouloir confirmer


----------



## Mr Fon (30 Août 2009)

Le site _MacOSX facile_ est également en mise à jour pour migrer sur SL....

_débuter sur mac.com_ propose quand à lui la procédure d'installation et d'autres petites choses :

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html



Si ça peut servir à du monde.


----------



## atari.fr (30 Août 2009)

Somchay a dit:


> J'hésite beaucoup à passer à SL (je suis pour l'instant toujours sur 10.5.8) à cause de la compatibilité de certaines applis...
> 
> Si j'ai bien lu le tableau de compatibilité, il y a certaines applis qui ne tourneront plus et que j'utilise actuellement:
> 
> ...



hein ? office 2008 pose probleme ?????
 j'attends une confirmation d'un utilisateur alors.


----------



## Dead head (30 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Ca fonctionne avec le DVD de snow lepard ? (ou faut-il utiliser celui livrer avec le mac) ?



Je te conseille d'aller sur cette page de Macinside : Le guide d'installation de Snow Leopard. Tu pourras y lire, concernant la _clean install_ :

Formater et installer

Une fois les sauvegardes effectuées, il ne vous reste quà formater votre disque dur et installer Snow Leopard. Rien de plus simple : insérez le DVD dinstallation et redémarrez votre ordinateur en gardant la touche C appuyée. Ainsi, lordinateur va pouvoir démarrer sur le DVD. Après quelques secondes de chargement, lassistant dinstallation souvre.
Avant de continuer, il faut formater votre disque dur : allez dans le menu Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque. Sélectionnez votre disque ou la partition sur laquelle vous souhaitez installer le système puis choisissez longlet Effacer. Renommez si besoin le disque et veillez à choisir le bon format du volume : Mac OS étendu (journalisé). Cliquez ensuite sur Effacer : quelques secondes suffisent pour effectuer lopération. Une fois terminée, vous pouvez fermer lUtilitaire de disque et suivre les instructions de lAssistant dinstallation.​


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2009)

atari.fr a dit:


> hein ? office 2008 pose probleme ?????
> j'attends une confirmation d'un utilisateur alors.



Pas de problème ici. Mais sur la dernière version d'Office.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Renommez si besoin le disque



Attention : si on renomme son Disque interne, on perd ses archives Time Machine 10.5 dans SnowLeopard à tous les coups.


----------



## Dead head (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Attention : si on renomme son Disque interne, on perd ses archives Time Machine 10.5 dans SnowLeopard à tous les coups.



Effectivement  N'utilisant pas TimeMachine, je n'avais pas prêté attention à cela.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2009)

Snow Leopard : en cas d'écran gris après installation



> Et si l'on n&#8217;a pas encore installé Snow Leopard, il faut laisser la mise à jour dans Leopard se faire en redémarrant son Mac et ensuite mettre à jour vers le 10.6.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

Une astuce sympa de _Débuter sur Mac_ pour partitionner en deux son unique Disque Interne (et donc y avoir Leopard et SnowLeopard sur deux partitions)  

= uniquement pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore de partition Bootcamp, mais une seule partition Leopard.


----------



## claud (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une astuce sympa de _Débuter sur Mac_ pour partitionner en deux son unique Disque Interne (et donc y avoir Leopard et SnowLeopard sur deux partitions)
> 
> = uniquement pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore de partition Bootcamp, mais une seule partition Leopard.


J'ai installé SL sur ma partition bootcamp (que j'ai sauvegardée avec un soft M$)

Impeccable dualboot.


----------



## bgali (30 Août 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas de problème ici. Mais sur la dernière version d'Office.



Tu veux dire quoi par là : Pas de problème du tout pour Office 2008 qui est la dernière version ou problème avec 2008 et SL


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2009)

pas de problèmes constatés sur quelques fichiers, mais en même temps j'ai pas tout testé.


----------



## WinMac (30 Août 2009)

Gonflé de ne pas indiquer que SL n'est qu'une MAJ 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mac-OS-X-10-6-Sn...iels?hash=item20ad133070&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

encore un qui n'a rien compris :
49 &#8364; ! "Mac OS X version 10.5 Leopard  cause ACHAT SNOW LEOPARD"
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-Mac-OS-X-L...iels?hash=item4399e22a77&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bgali (30 Août 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> pas de problèmes constatés sur quelques fichiers, mais en même temps j'ai pas tout testé.



Merci, parce que sans office je reste avec Leopard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Gonflé de ne pas indiquer que SL n'est qu'une MAJ
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mac-OS-X-10-6-Sn...iels?hash=item20ad133070&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Snow Leopard est une nouvelle version, pas une simple mise à jour, même si les nouveautés sont dans le moteur et pas en surface. Et je ne vois pas où est le problème : il n'y a qu'une seule version qui est une version complète.

Et au niveau où sont les enchères au moment où je poste ce message, frais de port inclus il y a moins de 4 de différence avec le prix du neuf. On ne peut pas dire à niveau là que ce soit une super affaire.



WinMac a dit:


> encore un qui n'a rien compris :
> 49  ! "Mac OS X version 10.5 Leopard  cause ACHAT SNOW LEOPARD"
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-Mac-OS-X-L...iels?hash=item4399e22a77&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



En théorie oui car Snow Leopard doit détecter la présence de Leopard sur le Mac pour pouvoir s'installer. Dans la pratique il semblerait qu'il soit beaucoup moins regardant que ce qui était annoncé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

Garder, et en bon état, son DVD n°2 d'install de Leopard après avoir installé SnowLeo permettra de conserver l'accès à l'Apple Hardware Test de son Mac : avis aux distraits !


----------



## claud (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Garder, et en bon état, son DVD n°2 d'install de Leopard après avoir installé SnowLeo permettra de conserver l'accès à l'Apple Hardware Test de son Mac : avis aux distraits !


Ça dépend des mac : sur le mien (MBP early 2008) pas besoin de DVD ; on démarre en appuyant sur la touche D pour avoir droit au AHT.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

claud a dit:


> Ça dépend des mac : sur le mien (MBP early 2008) pas besoin de DVD ; on démarre en appuyant sur la touche D pour avoir droit au AHT.


Et ça continuera de le faire tant que tu n'auras pas reformaté/réinstallé ton Système (au-delà, ça disparaît, je crois).


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé sur snow leopard.... J'ai fais une réparation des autorisation et ensuite MISE A JOUR...Aucun problème particulier...
- Time Machine --> Ok
- Mail --> Ok (pourtant j'ai un compte mobile me et des comptes free)
- iCompta --> Ok (pourtant il est indiqué qu'il ne fonctionne pas....)


----------



## tigroux44 (30 Août 2009)

bonsoir à tous,

j'essaye d'installer SL sur mon MBA rev B, depuis le SuperDrive MBA.

Or, lorsque je souhaite lancer l'installation en cliquant sur continuer, et après avoir accepté les conditions générales, il me note que : "il est impossible d'installer MacOs X sur Macintosh HD, car ce disque ne peut pas être utilisé pour démarrer votre ordinateur".

voici la capture écran, j'ai essayer en démarrant directement depuis le CD, cela ne fait rien?

merci à vous.


----------



## OuiOui (30 Août 2009)

@tigroux44 : 
Peut être que ton disque dur ne vérifie pas son état SMART non ? ;-)


----------



## tigroux44 (30 Août 2009)

j'ai fais une vérification Onyx, état SMART + réparation des autorisations.

cela reste identique.

que faire?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

tigroux44 a dit:


> "il est impossible d'installer MacOs X sur Macintosh HD, car ce disque ne peut pas être utilisé pour démarrer votre ordinateur".



Sur un MBA récent, déjà en fonction, et avec un bon espace libre, je crois que tu ne peux que vérifier l'intégrité de ton hardware et de ta RAM (TechTool, Apple Hardware Test du DVD d'install n°2).


----------



## claud (31 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et ça continuera de le faire tant que tu n'auras pas reformaté/réinstallé ton Système (au-delà, ça disparaît, je crois).


Non ça subsiste même si on formate son DD interne (pour certain mac comme le mien).

Edit : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/cd-dinstallation-perdu-passer-a-leopard-260989.html#post5072419


----------



## Somchay (31 Août 2009)

bgali a dit:


> Merci, parce que sans office je reste avec Leopard



Je risque aussi de rester sur leopard si problèmes ou plutôt ralentissements avec MS Office 2008...

Et puis, la non-compatibilité de aMSN me pose aussi un gros gros problème... plus de chat avec les potos, ça serait un comble ! (A ma connaissance l'utilisation de iChat est assez laborieuse avec MSN et Adium ne permet pas la video...)


----------



## AbInitio (31 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une astuce sympa de _*Débuter sur Mac*_ pour partitionner en deux son unique Disque Interne (et donc y avoir Leopard et SnowLeopard sur deux partitions)
> 
> _= uniquement pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore de partition Bootcamp, mais une seule partition Leopard._


La solution proposée par FrançoisMacG avec le lien me semble la plus judicieuse, abordable techniquement même pour un switcher récent. Le DualBoot permets d'une part de tester et d'attendre les premières MàJ qui corrigeront bien vite (je l'espère) les petits défauts de cette version SL de départ. Et d'autre part, elle préserve les possibilités de revenir à Léo en cas de nécessité ou de passer complètement à Snow Léopard.

on peut difficilement faire mieux à mon avis. Sauf pour ceux qui ont déjà une partition BootCamp (Windows ou Linux) et dans ce cas, il reste l'installation de SL sur un DD ext.

Je sais que quelqu'uns ont réalisé le tripleboot, mais là, c'est peut-être plus complexe


----------



## claud (31 Août 2009)

AbInitio a dit:


> La solution proposée par FrançoisMacG avec le lien me semble la plus judicieuse, abordable techniquement même pour ....


Ça tombe sous le sens , c'est tellement évident qu'il s'agit là de la méthode la plus judicieuse qu'on peut s'étonner de ne pas la voir présenter un peu partout , pourquoi donc ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2009)

AbInitio a dit:


> Sauf pour ceux qui ont déjà une partition BootCamp (Windows ou Linux) et dans ce cas, il reste l'installation de SL sur un DD ext.


Parmi ceux-là, certains ont cloné leur partition Bootcamp (avec Winclone), 
puis ont installé SnowLeo sur celle-ci, le temps de se faire une idée puis de restaurer leur clone :
 suffit de reformater une fois au départ en HFS+, et une fois à la fin en MS-DOS.


@ Claud : je n'ai jamais réussi à savoir quels étaient les Intel qui perdaient leur AHT au reformatage, ou quand ce phénomène a pu cesser sur tous les Intel ??
Et : ce week-end, j'ai vu surtout des gens foncer tête plus ou moins baissée sur 10.6,
mais c'est un peu plus tard que nous verrons les choses se décanter, et se clarifier.


----------



## WinMac (31 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ce week-end, j'ai vu surtout des gens foncer tête plus ou moins baissée sur 10.6,
> mais c'est un peu plus tard que nous verrons les choses se décanter, et se clarifier.


Paroles de Sage


----------



## claud (31 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ce week-end, j'ai vu surtout des gens foncer tête plus ou moins baissée sur 10.6,
> mais c'est un peu plus tard que nous verrons les choses se décanter, et se clarifier.



Les pauvres « gens » qui pleureront toutes les larmes de leur désespoir ...

Avec mon dualboot ma partition leo est parfaite et avec SL ça va maigré quelques ennuis mais pas pour un travail sérieux ; pouquoi se compliquer la vie : je peux méler ainsi la curiosité (source de la vie et du plaisir) et l'efficacité !


----------



## Jacques L (31 Août 2009)

Installation sans soucis en suivant la procédure de DVD, tout s'est passé en 40 minutes dont la moitié d'angoisse devant un écran intégralement noir, heureusement ils y avait de temps en temps des bruits indiquant que la bête vivait toujours 

Les couleurs ont changé, sont beaucoup plus saturées et la calibration mode avancé (hors sonde) n'améliore pas un résultat trop sombre et trop saturé, le profil généré est inutilisable tel que et il faut bricoler pour obtenir une température acceptable :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et : ce week-end, j'ai vu surtout des gens foncer tête plus ou moins baissée sur 10.6,
> mais c'est un peu plus tard que nous verrons les choses se décanter, et se clarifier.



Moi, j'en vois surtout se précipiter pour installer Snow Leopard sans s'assurer que leurs périphériques marcheront avec ce nouveau félin. Et après ils viennent sur ce forum demander de l'aide parce que ça ne marche pas, ce qui est normal car il n'y a pas encore de version adaptée des pilotes de leurs périphériques. 

Donc avis à celles et ceux qui n'ont pas encore sauté le pas : pensez à vérifier ça avant d'installer. Ca vous évitera de venir pleurer ici après.


----------



## irodp (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

comment dois je faire pour que mon mac démarre en 64 bits par défaut?

d'avance merci


----------



## Mr Fon (31 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'en vois surtout se précipiter pour installer Snow Leopard sans s'assurer que leurs périphériques marcheront avec ce nouveau félin. Et après ils viennent sur ce forum demander de l'aide parce que ça ne marche pas, ce qui est normal car il n'y a pas encore de version adaptée des pilotes de leurs périphériques.
> 
> Donc avis à celles et ceux qui n'ont pas encore sauté le pas : pensez à vérifier ça avant d'installer. Ca vous évitera de venir pleurer ici après.



Et j'en vois beaucoup qui veulent absolument booter en 64bits alors que pour l'instant, ça n'a que peu d'interêts si ce n'est que de tomber face à des incompatibilités éventuelles....m'enfin, chacun fait ce qu'il veut....


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Et j'en vois beaucoup qui veulent absolument booter en 64bits alors que pour l'instant, ça n'a que peu d'interêts si ce n'est que de tomber face à des incompatibilités éventuelles....m'enfin, chacun fait ce qu'il veut....



ça c'est la peur de l'impuissance et la confiance absolue dans les capacités de livraison de la société Durex ! Normal :love:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'en vois surtout se précipiter pour installer Snow Leopard sans s'assurer que leurs périphériques marcheront avec ce nouveau félin.


Il y en a eu pas mal qui s'en sont sortis simplement en lançant leur pilote avec Rosetta.


----------



## Mr Fon (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ça c'est la peur de l'impuissance et la confiance absolue dans les capacités de livraison de la société Durex ! Normal :love:



  j'aurai pas dit mieux!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Et j'en vois beaucoup qui veulent absolument booter en 64bits alors que pour l'instant, ça n'a que peu d'interêts si ce n'est que de tomber face à des incompatibilités éventuelles....m'enfin, chacun fait ce qu'il veut....



Je crois qu'il ne faut trop se prendre la tête avec ça pour le moment et laisser le Mac démarrer comme il veut. L'essentiel est qu'il démarre.


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je fais appel à vos connaissances parce que pour une fois je suis complètement paumé. Snow Leopard ne s'installe pas...

Pour rependre mon problème depuis le début, ça aidera peut-être, ça a commencé avec mon Vista installé via BootCamp et utilisé en simultané sur Fusion. Le choix de la partition bootcamp avec Alt au démarrage lance Mac OS X... Sous Fusion tout passe normalement.

Aujourd'hui je lance l'installation de Snow Leopard, le début est ok et dès le premier redémarrage c'est Leopard qui se lance... 

Je retente après avoir fait un peu de place sur mon disque dur... rebelote !

Je répare les autorisations, puis relance... rebelote !

Décidé à repartir de zéro puis de récupérer ma sauvegarde Time Machine, je redémarre puis utilise Alt pour booter sur le CD... rebelote ! Une fois de plus c'est Leopard qui se lance.

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Désolé je n'ai pas compris le souci.  Ton installation de Snow Léopard s'est bien terminée ? Tu es sur que ce n'est pas SNOW qui se lance (regarde dans A propos de votre mac)....


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2009)

Non justement l'installation ne reprend pas après redémarrage de la bécane, et dans le choix du boot quelque soit la partition ou DVD sélectionné s'est Leopard que se lance , incompréhensible !


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Non justement l'installation ne reprend pas après redémarrage de la bécane, et dans le choix du boot quelque soit la partition ou DVD sélectionné s'est Leopard que se lance , incompréhensible !



quel genre d'installation de Snow as tu faite ?


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2009)

Version à 29 , lancée avec Leopard en route.

C'est sympa de t'y interesser, merci 

---------- Post added at 21h07 ---------- Previous post was at 19h27 ----------

Je me dis que le problème si situe probablement au niveau de l'EFI mais que faire dans ce cas ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Je me dis que le problème si situe probablement au niveau de l'EFI mais que faire dans ce cas ?



Ça fonctionne encore le reset de PRAM dans 10.6 ?


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Il n'y a aucune raison pour que cela ait disparu à mon avis.


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

Je viens de remarquer qu'ilife ne semble pas inclus dans SL?


----------



## OuiOui (31 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Je viens de remarquer qu'ilife ne semble pas inclus dans SL?



C'est tout à fait normal, iLife n'a jamais été livré avec les OS en version boite.


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> C'est tout à fait normal, iLife n'a jamais été livré avec les OS en version boite.



Sauf à acheter la macset box qui existe depuis un moment déjà et qui persiste avec Snow léopard


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

J'ai la mise à jour que j'avais acheté pour quelques euros au moment de sa sortie est ce que comme SL elle peut faire figure de "full install" ou dans ce cas il faut passer par la version antérieur?


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> J'ai la mise à jour que j'avais acheté pour quelques euros au moment de sa sortie est ce que comme SL elle peut faire figure de "full install" ou dans ce cas il faut passer par la version antérieur?



Tu fais d'abord une sauvegarde de ton disque sur un disque externe via Superduper et ensuite tu lances l'installation à ton choix, le plus simple est celle proposée par Apple, qui mettra à jour ta version actuelle.


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tu fais d'abord une sauvegarde de ton disque sur un disque externe via Superduper et ensuite tu lances l'installation à ton choix, le plus simple est celle proposée par Apple, qui mettra à jour ta version actuelle.



Donc si j'ai bien compris c'est aussi une version complète?


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit. Mais si tu lis ce qui se passe sur ce forum, tu feras toi même la déduction.


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2009)

Bon bah problème résolu, en maintenant C au lancement à la place de Alt et choix du DVD. C'est logique ? 

Le reset Pram je ne connaissait pas, mais merci pour le tuyau ça pourrait toujours servir 

Maintenant faut que je tente de lancer ma partition bootcamp pour voir ce que ça donne.

---------- Post added at 22h36 ---------- Previous post was at 22h32 ----------

Toujours pas de bootcamp, le reset de la pram pourrait jouer là dessus ?


----------



## JphD33 (1 Septembre 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Bonjour, je confirme pour le changement de statut en FRA:


Cette histoire de ZML et de FRA, c'est du pipeau...j'ai reçu une version ZML qui fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris c'est aussi une version complète?


Oui, complètement complète.


----------



## WinMac (1 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, complètement complète.


Salut 
Alors pourquoi certains disent qu'il faut absolument conserver les DVD de Léo 
Comprend plus rien...:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Salut
> Alors pourquoi certains disent qu'il faut absolument conserver les DVD de Léo
> Comprend plus rien...:rose:



Parce qu'en théorie, Snow Leopard doit détecter la présence de Leopard sur le disque dur pour pouvoir s'installer.


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Parce qu'en théorie, Snow Leopard doit détecter la présence de Leopard sur le disque dur pour pouvoir s'installer.




De la théorie à la pratique il semble cette fois y avoir un grand pas, mais chut il ne faut pas le dire, ce n'est pas légal selon Apple, Donc on ne le dit pas, d'ailleurs what else ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Toujours pas de bootcamp, le reset de la pram pourrait jouer là dessus ?



Le reset de pram pourrait te rendre le mode Alt, et donc l'accès à la partition Bootcamp.


----------



## gskorski (1 Septembre 2009)

J'ai fait la commande de la mise à jour pour 895 et j'ai envoyé les justificatifs il y a une dizaine de jour. Sur le site j'ai toujours le status suivant:

"Nous avons reçu votre demande par voie électronique le 17.08.09. Merci denvoyer les pièces justificatives (et le paiement si vous navez pas utilisé PayPal) par courrier postal dès que possible, avant la date déchéance indiquée dans les « Conditions générales » de loffre."

Comment ca s'est passé pour vous? Ils ont reçu vos lettres rapidement? Le status a mis du temps à changer? J'ai peur que ma lettre se soit perdue.


----------



## AbInitio (1 Septembre 2009)

gskorski a dit:


> J'ai fait la commande de la mise à jour pour 895 et j'ai envoyé les justificatifs il y a une dizaine de jour. Sur le site j'ai toujours le status suivant:
> 
> "Nous avons reçu votre demande par voie électronique le 17.08.09. Merci denvoyer les pièces justificatives (et le paiement si vous navez pas utilisé PayPal) par courrier postal dès que possible, avant la date déchéance indiquée dans les « Conditions générales » de loffre."
> 
> Comment ca s'est passé pour vous? Ils ont reçu vos lettres rapidement? Le status a mis du temps à changer? J'ai peur que ma lettre se soit perdue.


??? De quoi tu parle ??? quelle MàJ pour 895 ???


----------



## gskorski (1 Septembre 2009)

La mise à jour Snow Leopard pour ceux qui ont acheté un mac après le 8 juin.


----------



## AbInitio (1 Septembre 2009)

Ok ! 

J'y pensais plus à ce cas de figure. 
A priori, j'enverrais le courrier postal avec les justificatifs (copies) en Recommandé avec accusé de réception, par prudence.


----------



## WinMac (1 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Parce qu'en théorie, Snow Leopard doit détecter la présence de Leopard sur le disque dur pour pouvoir s'installer.


Ben alors les futurs MAC vont être livrés avec les DVD de Léo et les DVD de SL


----------



## moebius80 (1 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Ben alors les futurs MAC vont être livrés avec les DVD de Léo et les DVD de SL



Non...Avec Snow leopard + DVD gris liés à la machine


----------



## F118I4 (1 Septembre 2009)

Comment on restaure avec SL si on utilise pas time machine?

Je parles de "restaurer" ou de "effacer et restaurer" (clean install) de Leo qu' il n' y a pas dans 10.6.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

Regarde ça : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html

Dans la fenêtre "Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?", tu as les options "sauvegarde TM", "un autre Mac" (en Target), et "autre Volume du Mac" (= DDE avec clone).


----------



## F118I4 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bah il faut juste installer de nouveau Mac OS X 10.6 mais la clean install n' existe plus?
C' est bien cela?


----------



## verazano (1 Septembre 2009)

Si la clean install existe toujours mais l'option n'es pas proposé par défaut avec sl


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

Si tu démarres du Bureau, tu fais une mise à niveau (un équivalent d'Archiver & Installer).

Si tu Redémarres sur le DVD, tu peux effacer ton Mac avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD, 
et réaliser ensuite une installation de zéro (clean install), 
à la fin de laquelle tu peux restaurer un autre Mac en Target, un clone sur un autre Volume du Mac, ou une sauvegarde TM.

Si tu cliques sur le lien que je t'ai donné, tu verras les étapes des deux procédures.


----------



## Baracca (1 Septembre 2009)

Installation de Snow Leopard comme il est conseillé dans le tout petit dépliant qui est fourni avec, comme une simple mise ajour, et ça passe du coté de chez moi sans problème


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Installation de Snow Leopard comme il est conseillé dans le tout petit dépliant qui est fourni avec, comme une simple mise ajour, et ça passe du coté de chez moi sans problème


_Je ne résiste pas au jeu de mots, tu m'en excuseras :
_
Francesco, sur ce coup-là, tu n'es pas le seul (et de loin) à avoir eu la baracca !


----------



## Baracca (1 Septembre 2009)

J'envoyais moi aussi cette info pour ceux qui voulaient tenter l'installation comme ceci 

Pour ce qui est du jeux de mot, tu es tout excusé en connaissant en plus le sens de cette orthographe


----------



## Ax6 (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter Snow Leopard et un disque dur interne (250Go) pour mon macbook (en remplacement du 80Go d'origine) sous tiger. 

Je vais donc faire une installation complète sur mon nouveau disque dur interne.

J'aimerai juste savoir comment récupérer mes mots de passe enregistrés dans le trousseau.

Je précise que je n'ai pas de disque dur firewire, aucune copie de mon OS actuel en clonage et juste un disque dur externe USB.

Comment faire et ou le trouver ?

Merci


----------



## Jacques L (2 Septembre 2009)

Si tu as ton ancien DD, et s'il est encore fonctionnel, pourquoi ne pas l'installer dans un boîtier firewire, tu ferais d'une pierre 2 coups, tu récupérerais facilement tes anciens réglages et tu aurais en plus un DD externe. Ce genre de boîtier se trouve facilement par exemple chez Macway


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

le dvd d'upgrade a 8.95 requiert il obligatoirement leopard ?

cela veut il dire que le jour ou je dois reinstaller de facon propre SL, je dois d'abord reinstaller leopard ? ou est ce qu'il demande simplement d'inserer le dvd de leopard a un moment ou a un autre?


je vais en effet recevoir mon ssd cet apres midi, je ne sais pas si je vais mettre leopard ou SL dessus, mais j'aimerai en tout cas reduire le nombre de manip...


----------



## Ax6 (2 Septembre 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> Si tu as ton ancien DD, et s'il est encore fonctionnel, pourquoi ne pas l'installer dans un boîtier firewire, tu ferais d'une pierre 2 coups, tu récupérerais facilement tes anciens réglages et tu aurais en plus un DD externe. Ce genre de boîtier se trouve facilement par exemple chez Macway



J'y avais pensé, mais j'ai déjà fait pas mal de frais pour accueillir SL, et pour le moment je ne pense pas investir dans ce genre de boîtier, par la suite, je prendrai certainement une station... Concernant mon install, il ne me faut que mon trousseau, histoire de ne pas me retaper tout mes mots de passes...



painauchocolat a dit:


> le dvd d'upgrade a 8.95 requiert il obligatoirement leopard ?
> 
> cela veut il dire que le jour ou je dois reinstaller de facon propre SL, je dois d'abord reinstaller leopard ? ou est ce qu'il demande simplement d'inserer le dvd de leopard a un moment ou a un autre?
> 
> ...



Non, la Mise à Jour est en fait l'OS que tu peux installer sur disque vierge si tu le veux.
D'où la polémique sur certains articles, qui affirment que la mise à jour à 29 euros est faisable sur Tiger... au lieu de débourser 169 euros.

Bref, Disque Dur vierge + MàJ SL = Clean install (ou pas) 

Quid de la suite iLife 06 ou 09, absente de la MàJ à 29 euros (que tu peux certainement installer à partir des DVD de Tiger ou Leopard, à confirmer)


----------



## Mr Fon (2 Septembre 2009)

euh, je te conseille vivement d'installer plutôt la suite ilife09 plutôt que la 06 sur Snow leopard, car quelque chose me dis que tu cours vers des bugs plus que probables en installant une version d'ilife qui ne serait pas à jour avec la toute dernière version de L'OS....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Concernant mon install, il ne me faut que mon trousseau, histoire de ne pas me retaper tout mes mots de passes...



Premier message de ce sujet  :


> allez dans votre dossier "Maison", 'Bibliothèque/Library' (Macintosh HD > Utilisateurs/Users > "Maison" > Library/Bibliothèque > Keychain)
> et dans ce dossier, mettez sur le bureau le fichier s'appellant "login.keychain".
> Attention, ce nom peut varier selon la version d'OS X que vous possédez.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------




Mr Fon a dit:


> euh, je te conseille vivement d'installer plutôt la suite ilife09 plutôt que la 06 sur Snow leopard, car quelque chose me dis que tu cours vers des bugs plus que probables en installant une version d'ilife qui ne serait pas à jour avec la toute dernière version de L'OS....


Je crois que tu te trompes : SnowLeopard reprend sans sourciller la version installée sur Leopard avant sa mise à niveau.


----------



## Mr Fon (2 Septembre 2009)

même si c'est une version Tiger ? car c'est de cela dont il s'agissait je crois, après si c'est possible tant mieux !!!

citation :_" Quid de la suite iLife 06 ou 09, absente de la MàJ à 29 euros (que tu peux certainement installer à partir des DVD de Tiger ou Leopard, à confirmer)"_


----------



## Ax6 (2 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Premier message de ce sujet  :
> 
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------


Comment ai-je pu passer à côté :rose:, en plus écrit par modern__thing :love:. en tout cas merci 




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je crois que tu te trompes : SnowLeopard reprend sans sourciller la version installée sur Leopard avant sa mise à niveau.



Aucun feedback sur une éventuelle installation de ilife 06 ? Au pire je tenterai la semaine prochaine dès que j'aurai mon nouveau disque dur !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> même si c'est une version Tiger ?



Il y a de bonnes chances qu'iLife 06 soit compatible, puisque l'upgrade de Tiger à SnowLeo est bien huilée.
Bon, on n'aura quand même pas les fonctionnalités de la suite 09 !


----------



## Ax6 (3 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il y a de bonnes chances qu'iLife 06 soit compatible, puisque l'upgrade de Tiger à SnowLeo est bien huilée.
> Bon, on n'aura quand même pas les fonctionnalités de la suite 09 !



C'est sûr, mais bon, dans l'attente du budget pour la suite 09, d'ici quelques semaines, pour dire d'avoir au moins iLife...

Par contre, comment l'installe-ton exactement ? Après la clean install de SL, on utilise le CD d'install de l'ancien OS, ensuite quelle est la manip ? (j'ai pas mon mac devant moi en ce moment)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Je crois qu'il faut double-cliquer et suivre la procédure ! 


Plus sérieusement, la seule précaution dont j'ai souvenir est d'installer tout iLife d'un coup (plutôt que de cafouiller sur chaque composant l'un après l'autre).


----------



## Ax6 (3 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut double-cliquer et suivre la procédure !
> 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, la seule précaution dont j'ai souvenir est d'installer tout iLife d'un coup (plutôt que de cafouiller sur chaque composant l'un après l'autre).




D'après mes vieux souvenir, lorsqu'on lance l'installation de l'OS, il se fout de savoir ce qu'il y a sur le Mac, il faut faire suivant et il installe l'OS présent sur le CD, j'ai donc peur de me retrouver avec SL formaté pour Tiger . 

C'est pour ça que je demande, lequel des 2 cd de tiger il faut mettre, et où cliquer ? Je n'ai plus en tête la procédure, mais il me semble qu'il y a plusieurs ".app" à choisir, au lancement du CD, OSX et un autre truc que je n'ai jamais regardé.

Je précise qu'en ce moment mon mac dors dans le placard, je n'ai donc rien sous les yeux.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Le DVD gris n°1 installe l'OS X d'origine (Tiger, par exemple), et appelle ensuite le DVD gris n°2 où siège iLife

= n'insère que le DVD gris n°2.


----------



## Ax6 (3 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le DVD gris n°1 installe l'OS X d'origine (Tiger, par exemple), et appelle ensuite le DVD gris n°2 où siège iLife
> 
> = n'insère que le DVD gris n°2.



Merci beaucoup, c'est ce que je voulais savoir


----------



## Fred57 (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai reçu mon SL par UPS hier mais je ne suis pas à l'aise avec la procédure. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider à installer SL sur Tiger ? merci d'avance 

Fred

NB: j'ai déjà fait un clone de mon Systeme actuel sur un DD externe.


----------



## Ax6 (4 Septembre 2009)

Fred57 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai reçu mon SL par UPS hier mais je ne suis pas à l'aise avec la procédure. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider à installer SL sur Tiger ? merci d'avance
> 
> Fred
> ...




Je t'aurai bien aidé, mais je n'ai pas encore reçu le mien  Mardi prochain si tout va bien.

Pour ce qui est de l'installation, tu as 2 solutions : 
- Installer SL par dessus Tiger 
- Installer SL sur ton disque dur formaté (clean install) puis récupérer tes données sur ton DDexterne (il me semble que ton DDE doit être en firewire pour le faire - a confirmer)

Je t'aurai bien expliqué, mais je pense que la doc officielle d'Apple sera plus précise.

Voici la doc officielle Apple pour la procédure d'installation en pdf. Et par la suite si tu as d'autres questions, le site d'apple et son assitance est très bien faite (si tu es pressé et que sur le forum tout le monde dort encore )


----------



## Fred57 (4 Septembre 2009)

Merci mais ce n'est pas si simple, sur Tiger, SL n'écrase pas les infos. On me demande de partitionner mon disque ( 320 giga sur deux partitions, une partition systeme et une partition stockage) .
Si je comprend, je dois formater mon disque (partie systeme) et relancer la machine avec le CD SL !!! c'est bien ça. Du coup bien évidemment, toutes les infos sur cette partition seront perdues. Bibliotheque Itunes: je peux la remettre en place après ?

Merci encore

---------- Post added at 10h22 ---------- Previous post was at 09h15 ----------

alors du coup, j'ai repartitionné tout le disque en recréant deux partitions distinctes. Une systeme 100 gi et une 220 qui servira de stockage. ( donc tout a été effacé )

Il est maintenant trop tard si j'ai fait une bétise mais SL est en cours de mise en place...encore 16 minutes d'après l'horloge.

Ensuite par contre il me faut des conseils pour rétablir ma bibliothèque Itunes et le reste....

Merci d'avance.

---------- Post added at 11h31 ---------- Previous post was at 10h22 ----------

Bonjour, y-a t-il un post pour Itunes ?  merci


----------



## michaelb (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, est-ce qu'installer la mise a jour snow leopard va effacer toutes mes données?

merci


----------



## fau6il (4 Septembre 2009)

michaelb a dit:


> Bonjour, est-ce qu'installer la mise a jour snow leopard va effacer toutes mes données?
> 
> merci



_Si tu mets à jour Léo, absolument pas !_


----------



## michaelb (4 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse mais je me suis mal exprimé pardon.
En fait ce n'est pas de la mise a jour de snow leopard qui vient apparemment de sortir dont je parle.

Je suis sous leopard et j'ai acheté pour une 30aine d'euros sur le site d'apple le cd d'installation de snow leopard et c'est de cela que je parle.

Parlions nous de la meme chose ?

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2009)

michaelb a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse mais je me suis mal exprimé pardon.
> En fait ce n'est pas de la mise a jour de snow leopard qui vient apparemment de sortir dont je parle.
> 
> Je suis sous leopard et j'ai acheté pour une 30aine d'euros sur le site d'apple le cd d'installation de snow leopard et c'est de cela que je parle.
> ...


Oui ! la version à 29 s'installe par dessus un Leo existant sans rien perdre

Mais bon une sauvegarde clone et/ou TM est pérférable à faire avant


----------



## fau6il (4 Septembre 2009)

michaelb a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse mais je me suis mal exprimé pardon.
> En fait ce n'est pas de la mise a jour de snow leopard qui vient apparemment de sortir dont je parle.
> 
> Je suis sous leopard et j'ai acheté pour une 30aine d'euros sur le site d'apple le cd d'installation de snow leopard et c'est de cela que je parle.
> ...



_En effet, nous parlons des fauves qui ont, à peu de choses près, le même poil... _


----------



## nautiljon (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec l'image de snow léopard que je n'arrive pas à "restaurer", que ce soit sur une clé usb ou un disque dur (pour l'installation depuis ceux ci) alors que je les ai formatés auparavant en mac os etendu journalisé, alors que pour beaucoup ça fonctionne.





Je me retrouve avec ce message d'erreur que je ne comprend pas. J'aimerai bien savoir d'où ça vient. Avec le cd ça fonctionne mais la n'est pas la question 

Merci !


----------



## JphD33 (5 Septembre 2009)

Concernant l'install de SL je lis pas mal de choses surprenantes pour moi qui vient du monde Windows. Sur Mac tout est simple : pour installer SL, je n'ai eu qu'a faire ma sauvegarde (au cas ou) avec TM, puis introduire le disque d'install (ZML!) de SL et attendre que ça se passe...
Tout fonctionne impec, Office y compris, et le mode 64 booste encore plus le systéme. Je l'utilise depuis plus de 4 jours sans bug pour l'instant...Bon c'est peut être que je suis néophyte et que je ne me pose pas trop de questions, mais c'est aussi pour ça (éviter de me prendre la tête) que je suis passé sur Mac.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2009)

nautiljon a dit:


> Je me retrouve avec ce message d'erreur que je ne comprend pas.


Peut-être qu'en montant le DVD ça ira mieux ?


----------



## nautiljon (5 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être qu'en montant le DVD ça ira mieux ?



Ah en effet ça a l'air de fonctionner en faisant ça ! T_T

Mais visiblement certains y arrivent sans faire cela, voir à 1min40 ici sur ce tuto ! http://www.dailymotion.com/user/gonzaguedambricourt/video/xa9a2w_installation-de-snow-leopard_tech


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, à tous, je me ballade sur différents sujets à propos de SNOW et il y a une chose que je n'ai pas réussi à trouver :

J'ai acheté un Book Pro en juillet, je bénéficie donc le la mise à jour gratuite (sauf frais de port) que j'ai reçu il a de cela 4 jours.

Sur le DVD, il y a inscrit *UPGRADE DVD*. J'en conclu donc qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une version complète de Snow-Léo.

Maintenant, si cela se confirme, je jour où j'ai un pépin sur mon ordi (disque dur qui crame ou autre, chose que je n'espère pas mais cela peut arriver) que puis-je faire ???

1°) j'installe mon OS 10.5 fourni avec ma machine puis je fais une upgrade vers 10.6,
2°) Je tente de faire une clean install (si elle est possible) depuis le DVD nommé UPGRADE DVD.

En gros, quelle est la différence entre :

1°) Le DVD de Snow en MacBoxSet,
2°) Le DVD de Snow à 29
3°) Le DVD de Snow en Upgrade suite à achat Mac récent ?

Merci pour vos éclaircessements


----------



## wild thing (5 Septembre 2009)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> En gros, quelle est la différence entre :
> 
> 1°) Le DVD de Snow en MacBoxSet,
> 2°) Le DVD de Snow à 29
> ...



Bonjour,
celui en MacBoxSet contient iLife et iWorks 09 en plus.
Pour les deux autres ce sont les mêmes.


----------



## WinMac (5 Septembre 2009)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> quelle est la différence entre :
> 
> 1°) Le DVD de Snow en MacBoxSet,
> 2°) Le DVD de Snow à 29


140,00  (169,00  - 29 ) pour iLife et iWorks 09 vendus séparément 79,00  chacun


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Septembre 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> celui en MacBoxSet contient iLife et iWorks 09 en plus.
> Pour les deux autres ce sont les mêmes.



Tu es sûr ? Pourquoi y a t-il indiqué sur mon DVD offert par Apple UPGRADE DVD alors ?
Sur celui à 29 c'est pareil ?


----------



## WinMac (5 Septembre 2009)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> Tu es sûr ? Pourquoi y a t-il indiqué sur mon DVD offert par Apple UPGRADE DVD alors ?
> Sur celui à 29 c'est pareil ?


Yes, Si, Da, Oui !!!
La différence d'appellation est que le tiens est gratuit alors que l'autre coûte 29 neuros alors faut différencier pour que le chalant ne se sente pas possédé (dépossédé?)  compte le nombre de sillon tu verras y en a autant


----------



## Tam69 (5 Septembre 2009)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> Tu es sûr ? Pourquoi y a t-il indiqué sur mon DVD offert par Apple UPGRADE DVD alors ?
> Sur celui à 29 c'est pareil ?



Il me semble pas, je viens de vérifier le mien (DVD à 29 ), il est juste indiqué "Mac OS X Snow Leopard" et "Install DVD" version 10.6


----------



## WinMac (5 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Il me semble pas, je viens de vérifier le mien (DVD à 29 ), il est juste indiqué "Mac OS X Snow Leopard" et "Install DVD" version 10.6


compte le nombre de sillon tu verras y en a autant


----------



## Tam69 (5 Septembre 2009)

Gnagnagna...


----------



## wild thing (5 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Il me semble pas, je viens de vérifier le mien (DVD à 29 ), il est juste indiqué "Mac OS X Snow Leopard" et "Install DVD" version 10.6



Oui je suis sur! Il n'y a pas écrit la même chose mais ce sont les deux mêmes versions!


----------



## WinMac (5 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Gnagnagna...


enchanté moi c'est WinMac 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------




wild thing a dit:


> Oui je suis sur! Il n'y a pas écrit la même chose mais ce sont les deux mêmes versions!


c'est ce que je me tue à dire mais y en a qui ont perdu les lunettes...


----------



## Tam69 (5 Septembre 2009)

Merci, moi c'est Tam :rateau:


----------



## wild thing (5 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> c'est ce que je me tue à dire mais y en a qui ont perdu les lunettes...



J'avais bien compris


----------



## verazano (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Petit message pour dire que je suis entrain de mettre snow sur mon mac ( après un petit formatage) j'ai hâte que l'installation se termine 

J'aime bien le compteur de Temps restant qui est totalement dans les choux ^^


----------



## WinMac (5 Septembre 2009)

verazano a dit:


> J'aime bien le compteur de Temps restant qui est totalement dans les choux ^^


Ben... pas d'inquiétude, tu as quand même le Temps d'aller boire un café  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h50 ----------




verazano a dit:


> j'ai hâte que l'installation se termine


....bien


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Oui je suis sur! Il n'y a pas écrit la même chose mais ce sont les deux mêmes versions!


J'ai fort envie de te croire sur parole : Apple "brade" la mise à niveau vers 10.6

Mais je ne peux m'empêcher de me souvenir du fichier invisible CheckForOsx que contenait le DVD d'upgrade de 10.4 à 10.5 !


----------



## wild thing (5 Septembre 2009)

Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus car ma courte carrière sur mac ne me le permets pas 
Par contre je sais que j'ai installé SL en ayant formaté d'abord mon DD et ceci avec le cd à 8,95!


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus car ma courte carrière sur mac ne me le permets pas
> Par contre je sais que j'ai installé SL en ayant formaté d'abord mon DD et ceci avec le cd à 8,95!



Oui, c'est déjà comme cela que ça se passait avec le DVD upgrade Leopard. L'important étant qu'il y ait le système minimum requis d'installé au moment de lancer la procédure.


----------



## bishop_79 (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai juste besoin d'une petite précision quant à l'installation de SL. J'ai choisi de faire une clean install. Lorsque vous allez dans le menu utilitaire de disque et dans le menu effacer vous sélectionnez le disque à la racine (Hitachi XXXXX) ou la partition macintosh HD ?

Je pense que ça revient au même mais je préfère quand même demander. Pour info j'avais 10.5.8 qui était installé avant et aucune partition.

Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Septembre 2009)

Après quelques années passées à compter les sillons sur le DVD de 10.6 (on est passé en 11.4 à présent) en effet il y a bien le même nombre de sillons, OUF, je suis fatigué, je vais aller me coucher, et je me lèverai pour la 12.5, vous me réveillerez ?


----------



## Tam69 (5 Septembre 2009)

Quelle ténacité ! Repose-toi et t'inquiètes, on te réveillera... !


----------



## WinMac (5 Septembre 2009)

bishop_79 a dit:


> vous sélectionnez le disque à la racine (Hitachi XXXXX) ou la partition macintosh HD ?


C'est la même chose, en fait par défaut le nom de ton Hitachi c'est en langage Mac "macintosh HD" qui est ton HDD et non une partition; 






il pourrait par exemple s'appeler "Léopard" si tu l'avais renommé mais sa "racine fabricant" sera toujours Hitachi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




Mac4Pat a dit:


> Après quelques années passées à compter les sillons sur le DVD de 10.6 (on est passé en 11.4 à présent) en effet il y a bien le même nombre de sillons, OUF, je suis fatigué, je vais aller me coucher, et je me lèverai pour la 12.5, vous me réveillerez ?


Pour ceux qui pensent qu'il n'y a pas de différence de passer de Léo à Snowléo :
Avant, après :
http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/2078/001kl.jpg


----------



## jc7net (5 Septembre 2009)

Ici c'est pour discuter l'installation pas à pas et les problèmes ou comment commende son SWL ?


----------



## wild thing (5 Septembre 2009)

jc7net a dit:


> Ici c'est pour discuter l'installation pas à pas et les problèmes ou comment commende son SWL ?


 Et sinon c'est quoi ton problème!:mouais:


----------



## bishop_79 (5 Septembre 2009)

Merci winmac pour ta réponse. Donc séléctionner hitachi ou macintosh hd  pour formater est exactement la même chose.

Merci encore

Cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## Mac4Pat (6 Septembre 2009)

Pour clore tous les débats sur les différences entre les versions de DVD, je viens de faire une Clean install sur mon MacBook et... Elle s'est faite nickel avec les DVD à 8,95 où il est seulement inscrit UPGRADE DVD.

Un deuxième débat s'ouvre :
J'ai aussi un iMac datant de fin 2007. J'ai donc commandé une mise à jour à 29 (autant vous dire que ça m'a démangé d'utiliser de DVD gratoche, mais bon, 29 c'est pas les 150 voir plus de Windows). Pour cette commande faite sur le site de Dart...com pour ne pas citer le nom, aucune pièce justificative ne m'a été demandée pour justifier la possession de 10.5.

DONC : celui qui possède Tiger sur un Mac Intel doit normalement passer sous Léopard pour pouvoir commander un Snow-Léopard à 29.

Et bien non, le petit malin et chanceux se paiera un système d'exploitation tout beau tout neuf pour la modique somme de 29, elle n'est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2009)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> Pour clore tous les débats sur les différences entre les versions de DVD, je viens de faire une Clean install sur mon MacBook et... Elle s'est faite nickel avec les DVD à 8,95 où il est seulement inscrit UPGRADE DVD.
> 
> Un deuxième débat s'ouvre :
> J'ai aussi un iMac datant de fin 2007. J'ai donc commandé une mise à jour à 29 (autant vous dire que ça m'a démangé d'utiliser de DVD gratoche, mais bon, 29 c'est pas les 150 voir plus de Windows). Pour cette commande faite sur le site de Dart...com pour ne pas citer le nom, aucune pièce justificative ne m'a été demandée pour justifier la possession de 10.5.
> ...



C'est normal qu'on ne te demande pas de justificatif pour la possession de Leopard car c'est l'installeur de Snow Leopard qui est chargé de vérifier que tu as bien Leopard sur ton disque dur au moment de l'installation. 

Il semble cependant que le dit installeur ait des problèmes de vue et ne fasse pas la différence entre un tigre et un léopard.


----------



## wild thing (6 Septembre 2009)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> Pour clore tous les débats sur les différences entre les versions de DVD, je viens de faire une Clean install sur mon MacBook et... Elle s'est faite nickel avec les DVD à 8,95 où il est seulement inscrit UPGRADE DVD.



C'est exactement ce que j'ai dit quelques posts plus haut!




Mac4Pat a dit:


> Un deuxième débat s'ouvre :
> J'ai aussi un iMac datant de fin 2007. J'ai donc commandé une mise à jour à 29 (autant vous dire que ça m'a démangé d'utiliser de DVD gratoche, mais bon, 29 c'est pas les 150 voir plus de Windows). Pour cette commande faite sur le site de Dart...com pour ne pas citer le nom, aucune pièce justificative ne m'a été demandée pour justifier la possession de 10.5.
> 
> DONC : celui qui possède Tiger sur un Mac Intel doit normalement passer sous Léopard pour pouvoir commander un Snow-Léopard à 29.
> ...



On arrête pas d'en parler depuis la sortie de SL ! Après c'est juste une question d'honnêteté .


----------



## loukoum42 (6 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Premier message de ce sujet  :
> 
> 
> Je crois que tu te trompes : SnowLeopard reprend sans sourciller la version installée sur Leopard avant sa mise à niveau.



surement pas 
ma suite i work 8 ne fonctionne pas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2009)

loukoum42 a dit:


> surement pas
> ma suite i work 8 ne fonctionne pas


Depuis, j'ai lu un post sur le Forum qui suggérait d'ouvrir les applis d'iWork en 32 bits (en passant par la fenêtre des Infos de chaque soft d'iWork),
mais je ne sais plus si ça fonctionnait 
En faisant une Recherche, tu devrais retrouver le topic. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En faisant une Recherche, tu devrais retrouver le topic.


Dans ce coin-là : http://forums.macg.co/5207359-post201.html


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Septembre 2009)

Pour résumer tout ce que l'on a appris sur l'installation de Snow Leopard (les liens donnent des renseignements complémentaires parfois vitaux) :


- en clean install , les DVD  à 9 ou 29  ne réclament qu'un Mac Intel partitionné en GUID pour installer, 
et n'ont besoin ni de Tiger ni de Leopard préinstallés.

- en mise à niveau, les DVD réclament en plus un OS X installé qui soit parfaitement mis à jour : les mises à jour doivent être chargées ET installées.

- la Mac Box Set (préconisée pour les Tiger) n'apporte en fait que l'ajout d'iWork et iLife '09 : sur un Tiger, y compris en clean install, l'installation se fait tout aussi bien avec le DVD d'upgrade de Leopard.


----------



## MACINDO (6 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, à tous J'ai vu le nouveau "papier peint" de mac snow leopard ... cependant peut ou pourra t -on garder l'ancien


----------



## OuiOui (7 Septembre 2009)

MACINDO a dit:


> Bonjour, à tous J'ai vu le nouveau "papier peint" de mac snow leopard ... cependant peut ou pourra t -on garder l'ancien



Oui, aucun problème il est toujours inclus et même si se n'étais pas le cas une recherche sur internet et hop...


----------



## whocancatchme (7 Septembre 2009)

Moi ma question est que si j'ai envie de formatter le PC parceque il commence à y avoir des conneries de partout, avec quel CD je le fais ? Je dois d'abord installer Leopard en bootant sur le CD et en formattant, puis ensuite insérer le Snow Leopard et upgrader oui ??

 J'ai un peu peur que la version CD de léopard soit trop éloigné vu que toutes les mise à jour ne seront pas faites, je vais pouvoir upgrader directement ou je vais devoir faire les MAJ avant ?


----------



## Ax6 (7 Septembre 2009)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Moi ma question est que si j'ai envie de formatter le PC parceque il commence à y avoir des conneries de partout, avec quel CD je le fais ? Je dois d'abord installer Leopard en bootant sur le CD et en formattant, puis ensuite insérer le Snow Leopard et upgrader oui ??
> 
> J'ai un peu peur que la version CD de léopard soit trop éloigné vu que toutes les mise à jour ne seront pas faites, je vais pouvoir upgrader directement ou je vais devoir faire les MAJ avant ?



Etant donné que la MàJ Snow Leopard à 29 euros est installable sur disque dur vierge en clean install, à mon avis tu peux formater et installer à partir de SL.

Si tu installes sur Leopard, tu ne devrais pas devoir re-télécharger toutes les mises à jour intermédiaire, puisque même si ils parlent de mise à jour, c'est bel et bien un nouvel OS, puisqu'on peut en faire une clean install (Corrigez moi si je me trompe)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2009)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Moi ma question est que si j'ai envie de formatter le PC parceque il commence à y avoir des conneries de partout, avec quel CD je le fais ?


Tes "conneries" vont sûrement te suivre si tu fais une simple mise à niveau (un double-clic sur l'icône du DVD d'install affichée dans le Finder) : il vaudrait peut-être bien mieux passer par la clean install.


whocancatchme a dit:


> Je dois d'abord installer Leopard en bootant sur le CD et en formattant, puis ensuite insérer le Snow Leopard et upgrader oui ??


Si tu formates ton Mac, qu'il soit en Tiger ou en Leopard, tu l'effaces, et donc tu peux installer tout de suite Snow Leopard en clean install : le tout est d'avoir au moins une bonne sauvegarde avant de te lancer.


whocancatchme a dit:


> J'ai un peu peur que la version CD de léopard soit trop éloigné vu que toutes les mise à jour ne seront pas faites, je vais pouvoir upgrader directement ou je vais devoir faire les MAJ avant ?


Si tu fais une mise à niveau, tu dois impérativement avoir un OS X à jour.


En résumé : pour installer SnowLeo,  ou tu effaces tout, ou tu mets ton OS X à jour. Et dans les deux cas, avec une sauvegarde à jour.


----------



## Ax6 (7 Septembre 2009)

En gros --> go Clean Install, c'est moins chiant


----------



## WinMac (7 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> *En résumé : pour installer SnowLeo,  ou tu effaces tout, ou tu mets ton OS X à jour. Et dans les deux cas, avec une sauvegarde à jour.*


   CQFDire


----------



## whocancatchme (7 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de switcher il n'y a pas longtemps sur Mac, je réfléchis encore très PC excusez-moi... Quand tu dis qu'il faut impérativement une sauvegarde, c'est par mesure de sécurité, ou parceque l'installation de Snow Leopard ne va pas se lancer ?!

 Parceque si c'est par mesure de sécurité, ça veut dire que tout le monde peut acheter le Snow Léopard à 29 sans avoir Léopard sur la machine, or si j'ai compris il faut l'avoir (même que quelques pages avant, des membres se foutent de la gueule des incultes qui vendent leur Leopard pour acheter Snow Leopard...)


----------



## Ax6 (7 Septembre 2009)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Je viens de switcher il n'y a pas longtemps sur Mac, je réfléchis encore très PC excusez-moi...


Ca viendra t'inquiètes pas...



whocancatchme a dit:


> Quand tu dis qu'il faut impérativement une sauvegarde, c'est par mesure de sécurité, ou parceque l'installation de Snow Leopard ne va pas se lancer ?!


Snow Leopard se lance même sur disque dur vierge donc... 



whocancatchme a dit:


> Parceque si c'est par mesure de sécurité,


Bravo 



whocancatchme a dit:


> ça veut dire que tout le monde peut acheter le Snow Léopard à 29 sans avoir Léopard sur la machine, or si j'ai compris il faut l'avoir (même que quelques pages avant, des membres se foutent de la gueule des incultes qui vendent leur Leopard pour acheter Snow Leopard...)



Comme répété souvent, 
- Apple reste flou sur les conditions d'utilisation, licences etc... 
- Apple fait confiance aux MacUsers
- Apple a tout intérêts à ne pas emmerder les "Tiger" afin d'uniformiser le parc Mac puisque Snow est une passerelle vers le nouveau développement...
- En référence au premier tiret : Je n'ai pas encore vu si le fait d'acheter la version à 29 euros était une licence propre ou une extension de licence lié à Leopard (rien d'étant dit dans le CLUF...)


----------



## soyphrenn (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !

Ma femme a acheté un MacBook récemment et je lui ai commandé l'upgrade dvd de SnowLeopard avec l'offre à 9&#8364;. Installation sans soucis.

Maintenant, possédant un iMac acheté lors du premier trimestre 2009 (hors promo donc), je me demande si je peux (techniquement parlant) installer SnowLeopard sur mon iMac avec le dvd upgrade du MacBook sans avoir de problème de mise à jour dans le futur (oui je sais, Microsoft me hante encore  ). Je sais que théoriquement, je n'ai sans doute pas le droit et que 29&#8364; est loin d'être exorbitant mais bon, pour une utilisation dans le cadre familial sur 2 postes... Faut-il être plus catholique que le pape ?

Autre question, j'ai un bootcamp avec WinXP, cela risque de poser problème de faire la mise à jour SnowLeopard ? 

Merci !
+++


----------



## WinMac (8 Septembre 2009)

Les plus :


Réactivité du Finder ;
Design QuickTime X ;
Puissance des réseaux Wifi intégré au menu ;
le prix de la mise à jour, 29 euros.
 Les moins :


Peu de nouvelles fonctionnalités.
Ma conclusion : Il n'y a pas le feu au lac


----------



## Ax6 (8 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Les plus :
> 
> 
> Réactivité du Finder ;
> ...



Ce que tu cites sont les modifications de surface, la face caché de l'iceberg est quant à lui plus important, mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas urgentissime contrairement à Seven pour ceux qui ont vista .



soyphrenn a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Ma femme a acheté un MacBook récemment et je lui ai commandé l'upgrade dvd de SnowLeopard avec l'offre à 9. Installation sans soucis.
> 
> Maintenant, possédant un iMac acheté lors du premier trimestre 2009 (hors promo donc), je me demande si je peux (techniquement parlant) installer SnowLeopard sur mon iMac avec le dvd upgrade du MacBook sans avoir de problème de mise à jour dans le futur (oui je sais, Microsoft me hante encore  ). Je sais que théoriquement, je n'ai sans doute pas le droit et que 29 est loin d'être exorbitant mais bon, pour une utilisation dans le cadre familial sur 2 postes... Faut-il être plus catholique que le pape ?



Techniquement tu peux, je pari même que c'est déjà fait , mais il ne faut pas vanter ce genre d'action sur un forum, il existe une licence familiale pour 5 postes qui est à 49 euros donc franchement c'est pas la mort.

Ici on prône la légalité, donc oui, on peut te dire que ça marchera, non on ne te conseillera pas de le faire, puisque c'est illégal, comme voler un simple paquet de cacahuète dans un magasin... Un vole est un vole, pour 1euro comme pour 29...



soyphrenn a dit:


> Autre question, j'ai un bootcamp avec WinXP, cela risque de poser problème de faire la mise à jour SnowLeopard ?
> 
> Merci !
> +++



j'ai envi de dire non, puisque SL est censé garder toutes les données intactes...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> j'ai envi de dire non, puisque SL est censé garder toutes les données intactes...


Et tu as raison : la mise à jour de l'OS X ne s'applique qu'à la partition où siège l'OS X, 
pas à la partition Bootcamp.

Essaie d'installer un OS X sur une partition qui n'est pas en HFS + !


----------



## ol1v3 (8 Septembre 2009)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> Pour clore tous les débats sur les différences entre les versions de DVD, je viens de faire une Clean install sur mon MacBook et... Elle s'est faite nickel avec les DVD à 8,95 où il est seulement inscrit UPGRADE DVD.
> 
> Un deuxième débat s'ouvre :
> J'ai aussi un iMac datant de fin 2007. J'ai donc commandé une mise à jour à 29 (autant vous dire que ça m'a démangé d'utiliser de DVD gratoche, mais bon, 29 c'est pas les 150 voir plus de Windows). Pour cette commande faite sur le site de Dart...com pour ne pas citer le nom, aucune pièce justificative ne m'a été demandée pour justifier la possession de 10.5.
> ...



Bon, n'empeche que j'aurai bien voulu que tu testes le DVD à 8.95, t'as pas sous la main une machine sous Tiger juste pour voir, hein... copain !!!


----------



## Ax6 (9 Septembre 2009)

Et moi j'aurai bien voulu que tu agresses une vieille dame, pour lui piquer son sac, tu n'aurai pas ça dans ta rue ...


Au niveau de bootcamp, il ne va pas falloir le réinstaller ? il me semble qu'un pluggin a été ajouté pour pouvoir lire la partition OSX à partir de Windows.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> il me semble qu'un pluggin a été ajouté pour pouvoir lire la partition OSX à partir de Windows.



Pas un plugin, la version 3 de Bootcamp, qui contient de nouveaux pilotes pour Windows.


----------



## Jacques L (9 Septembre 2009)

Bizarre, l'icône du disque externe de Time machine était devenu jaune orangé après le passage à SL, et ce matin il est redevenu vert 

Je me fiche de la couleur bien évidemment, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi


----------



## Ax6 (9 Septembre 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bizarre, l'icône du disque externe de Time machine était devenu jaune orangé après le passage à SL, et ce matin il est redevenu vert
> 
> Je me fiche de la couleur bien évidemment, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi



Ya bien que les MacUsers pour ce soucier de ce genre de détails


----------



## boninmi (9 Septembre 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bizarre, l'icône du disque externe de Time machine était devenu jaune orangé après le passage à SL, et ce matin il est redevenu vert
> 
> Je me fiche de la couleur bien évidemment, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi


Tu n'avais pas dû y faire attention avant, mais c'est fréquent. Je pense que c'est jaune jusqu'à ce que Leopard (ou SL) détecte qu'il y a une sauvegarde TM à faire, et alors, la sauvegarde faite, ça passe au vert (ou une explication dans ce genre).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




boninmi a dit:


> Commandé hier (26 août) 29  sur Apple Store.
> Reçu aujourd'hui (27 août) le mail indiquant que le produit a été expédié par la poste.


Reçu aujourd'hui (9 septembre). Envoi gratuit, mais vitesse lente 
Ca vient des Pays Bas, via la poste allemande. On a l'impression qu'un quinze tonnes est passé sur la lettre  mais le DVD semble en bon état.
Si je reviens dans un moment, c'est que l'installation aura réussi 
Au passage: TWAIN SANE est disponible pour SL. Mon vieux scanner HP Scanjet 3300C récupéré d'un ancien PC va peut-être tenir encore un peu.
On est le 9/9/09. Touchons du bois


----------



## Jacques L (9 Septembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu n'avais pas dû y faire attention avant, mais c'est fréquent. Je pense que c'est jaune jusqu'à ce que Leopard (ou SL) détecte qu'il y a une sauvegarde TM à faire, et alors, la sauvegarde faite, ça passe au vert (ou une explication dans ce genre).


Ta as raison, ça me revient maintenant, la première fois à l'installation de Leopard ça l'avait fait aussi. Merci


----------



## boninmi (9 Septembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Si je reviens dans un moment, c'est que l'installation aura réussi
> Au passage: TWAIN SANE est disponible pour SL. Mon vieux scanner HP Scanjet 3300C récupéré d'un ancien PC va peut-être tenir encore un peu.


Durée de l'installation, un peu plus de 45 mn.
L'imprimante marche. Je verrai plus tard pour le scanner ...


----------



## fau6il (9 Septembre 2009)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bizarre, l'icône du disque externe de Time machine était devenu jaune orangé après le passage à SL, et ce matin il est redevenu vert
> 
> Je me fiche de la couleur bien évidemment, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi



Te souhaite qu'il ne passe pas de si tôt au rouge...


----------



## boninmi (9 Septembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Je verrai plus tard pour le scanner ...


Réinstallation de TWAIN SANE. Durée: quelques secondes ... Le vieux HP Scanjet 3300C reprend du service.


----------



## WinMac (9 Septembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Réinstallation de TWAIN SANE. Durée: quelques secondes ... Le vieux HP Scanjet 3300C reprend du service.


Intéressant surtout pour ceux qui comme moi ont un grenier bien chargé


----------



## boninmi (9 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Intéressant surtout pour ceux qui comme moi ont un grenier bien chargé


Tant qu'un vieux matériel marche, je ne vois pas de raison de le changer 
Et vu que je n'utilise pas souvent un scanner, ça me suffit bien


----------



## todofirst (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé SL, sur mon iMac 24".
J'ai choisi l'option "effacer et installer", tout s'est très bien passé.
Mais à quel moment, je branche mon DD avec "Time machine" pour retrouver mes données ?
Quelle est la procédure ?

Merci, cordialement.
Laurent.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2009)

todofirst a dit:


> Mais à quel moment, je branche mon DD avec "Time machine" pour retrouver mes données ?
> Quelle est la procédure ?


A la fin de l'installation, à la question "Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?", le DDE doit déjà être branché : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html


----------



## WinMac (15 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html


 il est bien ton tuto


----------



## todofirst (16 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> A la fin de l'installation, à la question "Possédez-vous déjà un Mac ?", le DDE doit déjà être branché : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html



Merci bien.


----------



## frenchie_xxx (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vais acheter SL en version mise à jour.
Je souhaite savoir si la version MAJ est une version complète (installation à partir d'un disque formatté) ou si on est obligé d'installer Leopard puis SL à chaque fois ?
Merci.


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2009)

Relis les fils sur SL, ça a été dit plusieurs fois, apparemment la présence de Léopard n'est pas indispensable ...


----------



## frenchie_xxx (16 Septembre 2009)

Merci.
Je vais faire une tentative.


----------



## WinMac (16 Septembre 2009)

frenchie_xxx a dit:


> Merci.
> Je vais faire une tentative.


Merci de bien vouloir nous transmettre clairement le résultat comme cela ce sujet ne fera plus doute


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2009)

frenchie_xxx a dit:


> Merci.
> Je vais faire une tentative.


Voir aussi entre autres ce lien.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2009)

Un post qui va faire grincer des dents chez les ayatollah du Mac , mais qu'importe :

*Comment j'ai installé Snow Leopard sur mon iMac.*

Etape n°1 : une mise à jour

J'ai posé SL sur Leo sans aucune forme de procès.
J'ai ouvert Mail, Safari, Carnet d'adresse, iCal etc... dans chacun des comptes de mon iMac, afin que SL adapte mes données Leo à leur nouvel environnement.

Etape n° 2 : sauvegarde

J'ai copié le dossier Macintosh HD /Utilisateurs sur un disque externe formaté en HFS +

Etape N° 3 : Clean Install

J'ai insérer une nouvelle fois le DVD de SL mais j'ai choisi "Utilitaires..."

Après le redémarrage, arrivé sur le DVD, j'ai effacé le disque interne de l'iMac en bas niveau, c'est à dire que j'ai repartitionné le disque dur ( une partition).
J'ai installé un OS X 10.6 tout neuf.

Etape n° 4 : Réimportation à la main de mes réglages et réinstallation de mes applications.


OK. Ça peut paraître fastidieux et très technique pour le débutant (surtout l'étape n°4), mais j'ai un OS X à toute épreuve, vierge de toute scorie de Leopard, confronté à ses seuls bugs et pas aux aléas d'une mise à jour qui, quoiqu'en dise Apple, laisse toujours des coquilles prêtes à réapparaître au plus mauvais moment.

Aux courageux.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Septembre 2009)

Comment j'ai fais:

1 Sauvegarde Time Machine
2 Création d'un clone
3 Mise à jour ni plus ni moins...


----------



## frenchie_xxx (21 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Merci de bien vouloir nous transmettre clairement le résultat comme cela ce sujet ne fera plus doute



Ça a fonctionné avec le DVD MAJ à 29.
Je l'ai inséré sous Leopard puis est choisi dans les options d'installation les utilitaires de disques pour effacer et l'install s'est faite sans problème.
Seul chose étrange, le contenu de ma corbeille a été conservé. Les autres application et préférences ont par contre été supprimées.

j'aurais peut-être du faire un effacement haut-niveau pour que tout soit clean.


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Il me semble avoir lu qu'une des nouveautés de Snow Léopard était que si on a atteint une version 10.6.n, et que l'on réinstalle Snow avec le DVD 10.6, il n'était plus nécessaire de refaire les mises à jour logicielles pour atteindre la 10.6.n et donc qu'Apple s'en occupait tout seul.
Or j'ai réinstallé aujourd'hui Snow et j'ai du refaire la mise à jour 10.6.1 dans la foulée.
Quelqu'un a un avis éclairé là dessus ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Septembre 2009)

Tu l'as réinstallé comme une  mise à jour (par double clic dans le Finder),
ou en "clean" install (avec l'Assistant de Migration) ?

Relis http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ges_to_snow_leopard_installation_process.html


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

par double clic dans le finder, comme je l'avais fait sur Léopard la première fois.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Septembre 2009)

Ça, c'est une mauvaise nouvelle


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

Oui à confirmer par d'autres.....mais chez moi cela s'est passé ainsi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un ici a eu un (voir plusieurs) panic en lien avec AirPort (principalement le menu dans la _task bar_) ?
Du genre : Clic-menu, Bam-Panic


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un post qui va faire grincer des dents chez les ayatollah du Mac , mais qu'importe :
> 
> *Comment j'ai installé Snow Leopard sur mon iMac.*
> 
> ...


À mon sens, il manque juste une étape 0 : clone du système _avant_ toute chose.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> À mon sens, il manque juste une étape 0 : clone du système _avant_ toute chose.



Time Machine via Time Capsule. Tellement là que je n'y pense même plus. 

Mais effectivement, quelque soit la procédure, ne jamais travailler sans filet.


----------



## bishop_79 (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une clean install mais lorsque j'ai redémarré sur le dvd j'ai sélectionné macintosh HD dans utilitaire et j'ai simplement fait effacé et non effacement plusieurs passes. Est ce que ça change quelque chose? Le disque est malgré tout complètement effacé non? Quelle est la différence?

Merci pour vos précisions

Cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## WinMac (22 Septembre 2009)

bishop_79 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai simplement fait effacé et non effacement plusieurs passes. Est ce que ça change quelque chose? Le disque est malgré tout complètement effacé non?


T'inquiètes pas c'est TOUBON comme aurait pu dire un ancien ministre français 
Plusieurs passes ça efface plus si tu veux pas que la police retrouve des traces de tes anciens fichiers avant Hadopi


----------



## davidgoth (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour , je devrais recevoir Snow Leopard pack familial dans la matinée par courrier , Juste une petite question , j'ai un disque dur externe raccordé a L'Imac 24 qui est partitionné en 2 , une partition pour Time Machine et une Autre partition avec dessus un clone de mon disque dur complet .(SuperDuper)

Es-ce que je dois le deconnecté si je fais une Clean Install ? ( es-ce vraiment necessaire ? ) 
Ou juste une mise a jour fera l'affaire ? 

Merci par avance de vos reponses , ca fait que 6 mois que je suis sur Mac ,je n'ai pas envie de faire de mauvaises manipulations .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

Déjà, faire un clone sur une partition du disque dur interne n'est pas une bonne idée car, si le disque dur lâche, tu perds tout : tes données et leur sauvegarde. 
Donc il vaut mieux cloner sur un disque dur externe (ou partition de disque dur externe).

Moi, c'est ce que j'ai fait. Et avant de procéder à l'installation de Snow Leopard par Clean Install j'ai éjecté les partitions de mon disque dur externe et j'ai débranché ce disque dur. Je l'ai rebranché au moment du transfert des données depuis le clone (opération en cours).


----------



## davidgoth (22 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Déjà, faire un clone sur une partition du disque dur interne n'est pas une bonne idée car, si le disque dur lâche, tu perds tout : tes données et leur sauvegarde.
> Donc il vaut mieux cloner sur un disque dur externe (ou partition de disque dur externe).
> 
> merci pour ta reponse le clone est fait sur le disque dur externe  merci pour le tuyaux d'ejecter le disque dur externe je n'y aurais plus pensé !!! tu me tiendra au courant de ton transfert de donné. je retourne sur "debutersurmac" pour connaitre la manip de transfert de donnée .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

Ben justement, c'est fini et tout est en place.

L'installation s'est bien passée, à part que j'avais oublié de la personnaliser pour installer Rosetta et X11. Je les ai mis après.

Pour le transfert, j'ai choisi à partir du clone et en prenant Utilisateurs, Applications et Réglages. J'ai décoché "Autres fichiers et dossiers présents sur x" (141 Mo). 

Mon imprimante est opérationnelle (en USB) et tout le monde a retrouvé ses petits (photothèque d'iPhoto, bibliothèque d'iTunes,...). Aucun problème non plus avec Mail qui a retrouvé sans difficultés comptes et messages et la relève des messages se passe très bien.

Au premier abord je ressens une amélioration assez nette des performances, même avec les applications comme iPhoto qui ne font pas partie de Snow Leopard mais qui se lancent nettement plus rapidement qu'avant.

Cela dit, le système est momentanément allégé des outils réseaux de mon imprimante, dont la version actuelle n'est pas compatible et je ne pourrais vraiment comparer que quand ils seront mis à jour.

La navigation dans les dossiers et sous-dossiers dans le Dock en mode Grille, c'est génial. :love:

EDIT : j'oubliais. La réparation des autorisations de disque, qui s'appelle désormais réparation des permissions, ne prend plus 3 plombes comme cela était le cas sous Leopard. Youpi ! :love:
Par contre, il y a toujours ces p**** de fichiers SUID. Alors ce n'est pas demain la veille qu'on n'aura plus de questions là-dessus sur ce forum.


----------



## davidgoth (22 Septembre 2009)

Super que tout ce soit bien passé  j'attend toujours mon facteur  J'ai 3 Macs a installer , le macbook unibody de ma copine , mon imac et et l'imc blanc de ma belle soeur , toute jeunes switteuse de la semaine derniere  

Faudra pas que je me plante :s mais bon y a pas de raison  merci pour tes infos , si j'ai un soucis je pourrais te demander des renseignements ? Merci par avance 

---------- Post added at 09h35 ---------- Previous post was at 09h33 ----------

tu as utilisé quoi comme cable pour tes transfert de données ? faut t il un cable FireWire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

davidgoth a dit:


> tu as utilisé quoi comme cable pour tes transfert de données ? faut t il un cable FireWire ?



Firewire. Mais ça dépend de la connectique disponible sur ton disque dur externe. Mais dans la mesure du possible, il vaut mieux privilégier le Firewire.


----------



## davidgoth (22 Septembre 2009)

justement y a pas d'entrée Firewire sur le disque dur externe , c'est ca que j'ai : 



Je cherche si il existe un cable firewire 800 avec cette enbout la, mais pas facile de trouver :s .


----------



## boninmi (22 Septembre 2009)

davidgoth a dit:


> Je cherche si il existe un cable firewire 800 avec cette enbout la, mais pas facile de trouver :s .


Ben non, ce que tu montres est un cable USB, pas FireWire. Aucune chance que tu puisse relier en FW si tu n'as pas la prise sur le DD externe. Mais ça ne t'empêche pas de faire tes transferts.


----------



## davidgoth (22 Septembre 2009)

daccord  je te remercie de tes conseils , je ne sais plus,  tu as fait une Clean install ou une Mise a jour ? Désolé de t'embeter avec toutes mes questions , mais je tiens tellement a mon imac que je serais trop deg de faire de mauvaises manips


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

Si ton Mac n'a que 6 mois, la clean install n'est peut-être pas indispensable. Dans un premier temps tu peux te contenter de la mise à jour simple.


----------



## davidgoth (22 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si ton Mac n'a que 6 mois, la clean install n'est peut-être pas indispensable. Dans un premier temps tu peux te contenter de la mise à jour simple.



Je pense aussi faire ca dans un premier temps , la clean install me fait un peu peur 
( toujours pas de snow leopard dans la boite aux lettre ) . je t'informe des evolutions  encore merci .

---------- Post added at 12h28 ---------- Previous post was at 10h55 ----------

 pas recu le pack familial , ce sera certainement pour demain matin :s . bonne fin de journée .

---------- Post added at 13h59 ---------- Previous post was at 12h28 ----------

Greve de la Poste ....j'ai choisi le meilleur moment pour me faire livrer


----------



## boninmi (22 Septembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Réinstallation de TWAIN SANE. Durée: quelques secondes ... Le vieux HP Scanjet 3300C reprend du service.


Il marchait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Il semble que la mise à jour 10.6.1 présente une incompatibilité. Il n'est plus détecté par Transfert d'images ou Graphic Converter. 
J'ai tenté de réinstaller les pilotes, ça ne marche pas. 
Le scanner est bien reconnu par Informations système dans le matériel connecté et il fonctionne sous Leopard. 
J'essaie de contacter TWAIN.

Finalement, en réinstallant les fichiers Twain, ça marche. Je n'avais bêtement pas repris sur le site les fichiers les plus à jour. Il faut éventuellement passer outre aux avertissements indiquant la présence de fichiers plus récents déjà installés (dans mon cas, à la suite de la fausse manoeuvre sans doute).


----------



## WinMac (22 Septembre 2009)

Snow Leopard peut-il manger les données de votre compte administrateur ? Il semblerait bien, si l'on en croit quelques témoignages sur les forums de support d'Apple. Les conditions d'apparition de ce bogue semblent définies : une mise à jour vers Snow Leopard a été effectuée alors que l'installation antérieure acceptait les comptes d'invités. Chez certains utilisateurs, le fait de se connecter comme invité a entrainé l'effacement des données de leur compte administrateur.

La cause en serait une problème dans la séparation des droits et de la gestion des comptes : lors de la fermeture de la session d'invité, la bibliothèque du compte administrateur s'effacerait en même temps que celle du compte d'invité.

L'utilisation de Time Machine ou de tout autre système de Back up permet de réparer cet effacement. Mais tout de même. Pour l'heure, n'oubliez pas de désactiver le compte d'invité si vous songez à migrer vers Snow Leopard.


----------



## davidgoth (23 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si ton Mac n'a que 6 mois, la clean install n'est peut-être pas indispensable. Dans un premier temps tu peux te contenter de la mise à jour simple.



J'ai recu Snow Leopard ce matin , je viens de l'installer tout est Ok . J'ai fait une mise a jour , avec une reparation des autorisations . j'ai eu aussi les fichiers SUID  .
cela ne correspondrai pas a aMSN ? il ne fonctionne plus . 

sinon le Quicktime X est exta . toutes mes applications sont en 64 Bits . Je te donne des infos sur l'utilisation durant la journée .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2009)

davidgoth a dit:


> J'ai recu Snow Leopard ce matin , je viens de l'installer tout est Ok . J'ai fait une mise a jour , avec une reparation des autorisations . j'ai eu aussi les fichiers SUID  .
> cela ne correspondrai pas a aMSN ? il ne fonctionne plus .
> 
> sinon le Quicktime X est exta . toutes mes applications sont en 64 Bits . Je te donne des infos sur l'utilisation durant la journée .



Très content que ça marche. 

Pour les fichiers SUID, c'est un sujet récurrent depuis Leopard et la réponse est toujours la même : tant qu'à la fin c'est marqué réparation des autorisations/permissions terminée, c'est bon.

Quant à aMSN, s'il ne marche pas, il faut guetter une mise à jour.


----------



## davidgoth (23 Septembre 2009)

Pour msn j'ai trouvé , il faut la version aMSN 0.98. Je ne ment sert presque plus mais c'etait pour que tout fonctionne correctement. 
J'ai mis a jour aussi VLC en version 64 Bits . reste plus qu'a faire celui de ma copine et de sa soeur


----------



## boninmi (26 Septembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Il marchait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Après davantage de tests, ce n'est pas encore ça. Pour continuer, je poste dans ce fil plus adapté.


----------



## tef45 (28 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'aurais besoin de quelques infos concernant SL.
JE viens de le recevoir et je compte donc mettre à jour ma bécane.
Le soucis c'est que j'ai commencé sur Iphoto un album, donc vais je le perdre ou pas ? Car là je suis un peu perdu, il me semble avoir lu que je devais sauvegardé sur un disque dur externe : Macintosh HD mais apparremment je ne sais pas si en faisant cela j'aurais sauvé ce qu'il y a sur le bureau (désolé j'ai pas encore l'habitude des termes) et je ne sais pas si mes albums réalisés sous Iphoto seront eux aussi sauvés.
Merci à vous pour vos réponses


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2009)

Disons que : il faut toujours faire des sauvegardes [même en temps normal]. Mais c'est encore plus vrai avant une mise à jour importante du système.

À part ça, comme il s'agit justement d'une mise à jour du système et non d'une réinstallation complète, tu ne devrais perdre aucune donnée personnelle.


----------



## tef45 (28 Septembre 2009)

Ok bon bin sauvegarde de mes données uniquement et ensuite mise à jour avec SL 

Merci m'sieur


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de réinstaller Snow Leopard via un Clean Install, avec un formatage du DD de 250Go en 35 passes... Temps du formatage (211Go de libres) : 2 jours et 23 heures :mouais:
Si j'avais su  Enfin l'installation est terminée à cette heure :rateau:


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je viens de réinstaller Snow Leopard via un Clean Install, avec un formatage du DD de 250Go en 35 passes... Temps du formatage (211Go de libres) : 2 jours et 23 heures :mouais:
> Si j'avais su  Enfin l'installation est terminée à cette heure :rateau:



  

Pourquoi avoir choisi un formatage en 35 passes ? Un simple formattage (en 1 passe) aurait suffit et aurait duré une heure ou deux.

C'est si tu comptes vendre l'ordinateur qu'il faut opter pour un formatage en 7 passes (35, ça me semble inutile, l'immense majorité des gens seraient incapables de récupérer quoi que ce soit après 7 passes).

Bonne chance pour la suite.


----------



## initz (7 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous, lorsque j'ai acheté mon Imac Ilife'08 était installé.
Comme SL ne contient pas Ilife'08 et que j'ai quand même envie de garder cette suite, est-il possible de copier-coller les applications sur un disque externe et après la clean-install les recoller dans le dossier application ?


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2009)

Fais carrément un clone de ton disque actuel (système compris) sur un disque externe, FireWire de préférence.


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Octobre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Pourquoi avoir choisi un formatage en 35 passes ? Un simple formattage (en 1 passe) aurait suffit et aurait duré une heure ou deux.
> 
> C'est si tu comptes vendre l'ordinateur qu'il faut opter pour un formatage en 7 passes (35, ça me semble inutile, l'immense majorité des gens seraient incapables de récupérer quoi que ce soit après 7 passes).
> 
> Bonne chance pour la suite.



Oui si j'avais su 
J'ai simplement voulu essayé, étant un parano de l'installation Nickel Chrome...


----------



## rally26 (7 Octobre 2009)

bonsoir , je vais acheter SL a 29 euros se week end , a la fnac ; je voudrais savoir , comment faire pour : garder mes mails ( important ) mes photos et videos ( sont dejas sur un dd externe ) iphoto , imovie etc ... mes logiciels telecharger comme neooffice , cyberduck etc .... sa serais mieux avec time machine ? je vais devoir reinstaller pas mal de logiciel aussi comme flickr uploadr , amsn , firefox , skype , aussi pour mon imprimante , mon apn . merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2009)

Tu peux le faire avec Time Machine ou un clone, l'essentiel est de faire une sauvegarde du contenu de ton disque dur interne avant d'installer le félin.

Après tout dépend comment tu fais l'installation. Si tu fais une installation simple, par dessus l'existant, ça se comporte comme une simple mise à jour. Donc rien à récupérer ou réinstaller.

Si tu fais une clean install, avec l'assistant migration tu récupères tes comptes utilisateurs, tes applications et tes réglages systèmes depuis la sauvegarde Time Machine ou le clone et tu retrouveras tout à l'identique. Il n'y a que les pilotes de périphériques installés non inclus dans Mac OS X et donc installés manuellement (à partir du CD d'installation ou de fichiers téléchargés sur le site du fabricant) qui risquent de ne pas suivre. Mais il y a des chances que les versions de ces pilotes que tu utilises actuellement ne soient pas compatibles avec Snow Leopard et que tu doives en télécharger de nouvelles (à moins qu'elles soient incluses dans Snow Leopard). Donc ce n'est pas très gênant.

D'ailleurs, pense à vérifier ce point avant d'installer Snow Leopard. Ca t'évitera de venir pleurer ici que tu ne peux plus utiliser tes périphériques depuis que tu as installé Snow Leopard.


----------



## rally26 (8 Octobre 2009)

merci je vais regarder tout sa , mais j'ai pas grand chose de brancher sur mon imac , une imprimante hp psc 1510 , un iphone 3g , et mon eos 50D qui marche avec dpp . je vais voir aussi pour time machine que j'ai jamais utilisé , préparé tout pour être tranquille se week end . merci


----------



## Php21 (10 Octobre 2009)

SL acheté hier en fin de mâtiné, installé hier après-midi avec MàJ en 6.1 avec pilotes imprimante Epson.
Tout semble OK.
Merci pour ts les conseils que j'ai lu sur le forum de MacG.
PhP

PS :  les couleurs flashantes de SL me dérange un peu.


----------



## initz (10 Octobre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Fais carrément un clone de ton disque actuel (système compris) sur un disque externe, FireWire de préférence.





rally26 a dit:


> bonsoir , je vais acheter SL a 29 euros se week end , a la fnac ; je voudrais savoir , comment faire pour : garder mes mails ( important ) mes photos et videos ( sont dejas sur un dd externe ) iphoto , imovie etc ... mes logiciels telecharger comme neooffice , cyberduck etc .... sa serais mieux avec time machine ? je vais devoir reinstaller pas mal de logiciel aussi comme flickr uploadr , amsn , firefox , skype , aussi pour mon imprimante , mon apn . merci



Merci à vous. Donc tout se passe avec l'assistant de migration après la clean install. Je vais regarder comment cela fonctionne.


----------



## Macehill (13 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous, 

je viens de me commander SL, et je me pose une question vis-à-vis de son install.
j'utilise mon imac principalement pour la production sur logic et j'ai donc des fichiers relativement important.

donc, en sachant que je dispose d'un disque time machine, est-ce que celui-ci me permet de faire une clean install, en récupérant toute mes données par la suite ?

avec Logic installé et tout ce qui s'en suit ?

Merci de m'aiguiller, c'est mon premier changement de système depuis mon switch.


----------



## yret (20 Octobre 2009)

SL est simplement une mise à jour et rien de ce qui est déjà sur ton ordinateur ne sera perdu ! 

Pour ma part, je viens de l'acheter ce matin pour mon MacBook blanc Core2duo 2,1 GHz 

Je suis depuis 1 heure en 10.6.1 et tout se déroule pour le mieux ... reste à découvrir les nouveautés ... 

Par contre, je voulais faire évoluer mon PowerBook G4 avec Léopard 10.5 et je n'arrive pas à en trouver ...


----------



## boninmi (20 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> Par contre, je voulais faire évoluer mon PowerBook G4 avec Léopard 10.5 et je n'arrive pas à en trouver ...


Je suppose que tu as essayé eBay, annonces, ...
Pour les anciens systèmes, certaines personnes mentionnent avoir obtenu de les commander en téléphonant à Apple.


----------



## yret (20 Octobre 2009)

Oui en effet j'ai essayé et pas de succès pour le moment ... je vais donc appeler Apple ...

s'ils pouvaient en mettre sur le refurb, ce serait pas mal, non ?


----------



## boninmi (20 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> Oui en effet j'ai essayé et pas de succès pour le moment ... je vais donc appeler Apple ...



Tu es sûr que tu as bien cherché ? Je trouve par exemple *ça*.
A moins que ça date ...


----------



## yret (21 Octobre 2009)

Je n'avais effectivement pas vu ces offres-là mais pour mon Powerbook agé de près de 6 ans, je préfèrerais y mettre moins cher ...

J'aurais même aimé pouvoir échanger mon Léopard pour MacBook Intel contre celui pour Powerbook G4  (je vais le mettre en petite annonce d'ailleurs )


----------



## davidoffski (24 Novembre 2009)

voilà j'ai acheté snow leopard j'aimerais l'installer  j'ai actuellement la version 10.5.8 sur un intel quad-core.
je suis webdesigner et mon mac est un outil professionnel. Est-ce que je peux installer sans autre snow leopard, tous mes logiciels vont ils fonctionner, il y a une installation bien précise à faire ?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

davidoffski a dit:


> voilà j'ai acheté snow leopard j'aimerais l'installer  j'ai actuellement la version 10.5.8 sur un intel quad-core.
> je suis webdesigner et mon mac est un outil professionnel. Est-ce que je peux installer sans autre snow leopard, tous mes logiciels vont ils fonctionner, il y a une installation bien précise à faire ?
> 
> merci



Pour l'installation, tu as 2 possiblités : l'installation simple par-dessus l'existant ou la clean install. Dans un cas comme dans l'autre fais une sauvegarde de tes données avec un clone sur un disque dur externe ou une sauvegarde Time Machine, voire les 2 en même temps.

Pour tes logiciels, c'est à toi de t'assurer que les versions que tu utilises sont compatibles Snow Leopard ou que de nouvelles versions compatible avec le nouveau félin existent. 

Même chose pour les pilotes de périphériques.


----------



## papy59 (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Je voudrais commander mon dvd de Snowléopard à Apple, j'ai suivi la procédure donnée plus haut dans ce post, et je voudrais joindre un chèque pour payer les 8,95 euros, mais à qui libeller ce chèque s'il vous plait?

si quelqu'un sait, merci beaucoup de me le faire savoir....
Bon dimanche, @+, papy59.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2009)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/



> *Mise à jour matérielle*
> 
> Les clients ayant acheté un nouvel ordinateur Mac éligible ou un ordinateur reconditionné certifié Apple sur l'Apple Store en ligne, à compter du 8 juin 2009, n'intégrant pas Mac OS X Snow Leopard peuvent faire la mise à jour vers Mac OS X Snow Leopard pour 8,95 &#8364;*. N'oubliez pas que votre bon de commande complété doit être envoyé, le cachet de la Poste faisant foi, dans les 90 jours suivant la date d'achat de votre ordinateur ou Xserve éligible (voir détails de l'offre) ou avant le 26 décembre 2009, selon la première éventualité.
> 
> ...



Vous trouverez les liens actifs sur la page signalée ci-dessus.


----------



## papy59 (13 Décembre 2009)

Oui, OK, j'ai trouvé les liens, mais ils ne me disent pas à qui libeller mon chèque....


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2009)

Je ne peux pas reprendre à votre place le processus de demande, mais il est indiqué dans les conditions :


> Le nom et l'adresse du promoteur sont : Apple Sales International, HollyHill Industrial Estate, Cork, République d'Irlande.



Dans le doute, vous pouvez toujours contacter l'Apple Store en ligne au téléphone.

Perso, j'écrirais "Apple" et ils complèteront au besoin. Pour encaisser les gens sont parfois d'une astuce peu commune.


----------



## papy59 (13 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils judicieux... je pense que je vais écrire apple tout simplement comme vous le dites. Merci encore de votre disponibilité et votre gentillesse!
Bon dimanche.
@+, papy59


----------



## davidoffski (14 Décembre 2009)

Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de passer à Leopard snow ???


----------



## papy59 (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

ben en fait, je ne sais pas.... J'aurais bien voulu savoir quelles étaient les différences avec le léopard et aussi, on m'a dit que si je passais à Snow Leopard, quelques applications ne fonctionneraient plus.... Je me pose donc également la question. mais j'aurais au moins le DVD officiel en cas ou par la suite, je veux passer à Snow....

@+, papy59


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Décembre 2009)

Oui. Définitivement oui.

Quand on vous dit "quelques applications", il faut les nommer. Sinon c'est parler pour ne rien dire, ou alors pour le plaisir de déverser du FUD.

On sait que les anciennes versions des gros logiciels Adobe ne sont plus supportées, mais ça fait déjà un bail. C'est sûr que les vieilleries du genre Classic ça ne va plus le faire... mais ça non plus ce n'est pas d'hier.

D'une manière générale, ce qui a été fait pour Leopard fonctionne sous Snow Leopard, au pire au prix d'une petite mise à jour (gratuite sauf chez les requins habituels).

Il n'y a rien que je faisais sur Leopard que je ne puis faire sur Snow Leopard. Au contraire, j'ai gagné en réactivité et en fonctions (=> Aperçu, Dock, Numérisation, Safari 4, etc...). J'ai QuickTimeX et QuickTime 7.


----------



## papy59 (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir et grand merci pour vos précisions....

@+, papy59


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

Je vais passer à Snow Léopard ce week-end (ça y est c'est décidé). Je possède un Macbook Unibody Late 2008 et iLife'08, je vais faire une clean installation...

Il faut l'installer en 32bits ou 64bits ? a-t-on le choix d'ailleurs ?


Merci encore


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je vais passer à Snow Léopard ce week-end (ça y est c'est décidé). Je possède un Macbook Unibody Late 2008 et iLife'08, je vais faire une clean installation...
> 
> ...



Il s'installe 64, il fonctionne 64, mais boot 32 par défaut.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il s'installe 64, il fonctionne 64, mais boot 32 par défaut.


C'est plus vicieux que ça puisque il n'est pas capable de booter en 64 sans bidouilles


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses 

iLife'08 fait partit du DVD reçu avec ma machine "Install Bundled Software" ça fonctionnera pour ré-installer avec SL ?

Merci et bon réveillon


----------



## Jsp2.D (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai regardé un peu partout mais je n'ai très bien compris tout.. Donc, pour installer Snow Léopard, je dois impérativement faire une sauvegarde de mes documents et tout ? Si je l'installe sans sauvegarder, je perdrais tous mes fichiers ? 

Merci de vos réponses. 

Romain


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (24 Décembre 2009)

Jsp2.D a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai regardé un peu partout mais je n'ai très bien compris tout.. Donc, pour installer Snow Léopard, je dois impérativement faire une sauvegarde de mes documents et tout ? Si je l'installe sans sauvegarder, je perdrais tous mes fichiers ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses.
> 
> Romain



Salut,

Si tu fais juste la mise à jour tu ne perds rien... Il est conseillé de faire une "clean install" qui dans ce cas efface tous les fichiers. De manière générale il faut toujours sauvegarder ses fichiers.

Je te conseille de regarder le site debutersurmac qui explique la procédure...

Bon réveillon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si tu fais juste la mise à jour tu ne perds rien... Il est conseillé de faire une "clean install" qui dans ce cas efface tous les fichiers. De manière générale il faut toujours sauvegarder ses fichiers.
> 
> ...



Avec une simple mise à jour *normalement* on ne perd rien. Mais au cas où pour une raison ou une autre ça se passerait mal, il vaut mieux quand même avoir sauvegardé ses fichiers avant, soit une sauvegarde Time Machine (pour ceux qui sont sous Leopard), soit un clone, voire les 2 en même temps.

Sinon, effectivement, de manière générale il vaut mieux faire des sauvegardes de ses fichiers. En cas de pépin on est sûr de les retrouver.

Et ça évite de devoir venir ici pleurer que suite à un problème on a perdu ses fichiers et qu'on voudrait bien savoir comment les récupérer, ce à quoi on répond invariablement qu'il faut sauvegarder ses fichiers sinon c'est mission impossible pour les récupérer.


----------



## Jsp2.D (25 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses  
J'ai réçu le cd Snow Léopard via la MacBox Set. Mais tout est en Néerlandais. est-ce que lorsque l'installation sera faites, je pourrais passé sous Français ? Si la réponse est négative, pourrai-je demandé à Apple de me l'échangé ?

Merci de vos réponses. 

romain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2009)

Mac OS X est multilingue. Donc oui, tu peux passer en français.

Et même à la première étape de l'installation on te demande de choisir la langue. Tu sélectionnes le français.


----------



## Jsp2.D (27 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse  

Et voilà, Snow Léopard installé, iLife Aussi et iWork aussi


----------



## papy59 (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais remercier tous ceux qui nous ont conseillé sur ce topic, j'ai bien reçu mon snow léopard hier par la poste.....

@+, papy59


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Janvier 2010)

J'ai installé SL la semaine dernière, par mise à niveau, après un épluchage soigneux de mes applis et pilotes,
mais j'ai oublié deux choses. 

La première, je l'avais pourtant lue dans _Vous et Votre Mac_ 50 : la préférence Système facultative  Archives doit être remise à jour dans HD/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Utilitaire d'Archive (et tourne en 64-bit), 
tandis que l'on conserve l'ImagesDisque de Leopard (qui ne fonctionnera dans SL qu'en 32-bit).

Ce n'est pas bien méchant, mais j'ai cherché un moment à activer l'ImagesDisque dans PrivateFrameworks>DiskImage.framework de SL, avant de relire qu'on conservait celle de Leopard :rose:


La seconde, je l'ai apprise ce soir sur le site de MPEGStreamclip : le composant MPEG2 pour QuickTime est effacé par la mise à niveau vers SL.
Alors, j'ai lancé l'installeur que j'avais gardé : il a bien réinstallé le QTMPEG2.component dans le dossier QuickTime du Système, et modifié le QTPlugin.plugin du dossier Internet Plugins de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD,
mais il a gelé avant d'avoir fini son travail.
J'ai forcé à quitter l'installeur  et ne me suis rendu compte qu'ensuite que le Receipt de QTMPEG2 de Leopard n'avait pas été effacé par la mise à niveau.

Bref, pour ceux qui feront une mise à niveau : pensez à nettoyer le dossier Receipts des pkg des applis que vous avez désinstallées pour la mise à niveau,
et, en particulier, virez le QuickTimeMPEG2.pkg.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> le composant MPEG2 pour QuickTime est effacé par la mise à niveau vers SL.
> Alors, j'ai lancé l'installeur que j'avais gardé : il a bien réinstallé le QTMPEG2.component dans le dossier QuickTime du Système, et modifié le QTPlugin.plugin du dossier Internet Plugins de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD,
> mais il a gelé avant d'avoir fini son travail.
> J'ai forcé à quitter l'installeur &#8230; et ne me suis rendu compte qu'ensuite que le Receipt de QTMPEG2 de Leopard n'avait pas été effacé par la mise à niveau.


L'origine du problème ne venait pas de ce vieux receipt, on s'en serait douté  ,
mais de la version du QuickTimeMPEG2.dmg (du 11/01/06 - component qtx 6.4.1,  au lieu de 18/03/09 - component 7.6) que j'avais en sauvegarde. :rose:

En effet, après avoir viré le vieux receipt et le component, et restauré le QTPlugin daté de la veille, le même gel de l'installeur 2006 s'est produit, avec le processus PowerPC _translate_  (572) à 99% de cpu dans atMonitor&#8230; 

Pour l'anecdote, le QTMPEG2.dmg de 2009 (téléchargé ce soir chez Apple) a fait son installation correctement,
et a modifié le fichier InstallHistory.plist du dossier Receipts, et créé un plist et un bom dans  /private/var/db/receipts : comme toutes les bonnes mises à jour de logiciel Apple sous SL&#8230; :love:


_Qui c'est qui parle tout le temps d'erreur stupide ?!_


----------



## fifitoulon (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vous livre le témoignage d'un passage récent à Snow Léopard, histoire de partager mon expérience.

J'ai vécu par le passé de douloureux changements de système notamment lors du passage de 10.1, 10.2 et 10.3. A chaque fois, j'ai perdu du matériel et des applications car non optimisés ou non soutenues par le nouveau système... Adieu scanners SCSI, modem usb et autres applications.  Il faut dire que ce type d'évolution pousse à la consommation.:rose:

Depuis que je suis passé au Mac Pro sous 10.4, je n'avais plus évolué. J'ai parfois attendu de longs mois pour faire les mises à jour proposées par le système car j'avais des projets importants en cours et que je ne voulais pas les compromettre. A chaque fois, je scrute longuement les forums avant de lancer les installations. Les dernières mises à jour de 10.4.2 à 10.4.11 ne m'ont pas causées d'ennuis. Je comptais franchir le pas vers 10.5 mais 10.6.2 étant sorti, je me suis dit pourquoi pas ?

A l'époque je pensais qu'il fallait toujours avoir le dernier système à jour. Grave erreur, il vaut mieux attendre que les développeurs et fabricants aient optimisées leurs applications et matériels et que certains se soient cassées les dents dessus. J'ai servi de cobaye pendant de nombreuses années, cette expérience m'a permis d'anticiper. Malgré cela j'ai encore quelques déconvenues.


Voulant partir sur une clean install, j'ai fait le choix de changer de disque système et passer de 250 Go à 500 Go pour laisser de la place aux applications gourmandes Go. (Cela m'a permis de conserver mon disque système 10.4.11 original qui est passé en externe). J'ai aussi optimisé la configuration au niveau des disques internes. Le disque système ne contient plus de documents qui sont conservés dans un disque appelé master (1 To). Les documents liés aux applications notamment iphoto et itunes sont aussi stockés sur ce disque. Un autre disque de 250 Go accueille une partition Boot Camp et une autre qui me sert aux exports (vidéo).

J'ai donc lancé le disque d'installation en appuyant sur &#63743;c.

Tout redémarre et là surprise c'est *XP* qui se lance ! Imaginez mon désappointement, Apple aurait été racheté par pourrisoft ? 

Une petite bidouille dans les préférences de redémarrage et l'install se lance enfin.

En quelques minutes, c'est une affaire bouclée. Je récupère mes préférences MobilMe et autres. (je ne suis pas passé par l'outil de transfert des données).
Je peux enfin me lancer dans l'installation des logiciels (Final Cut Studio, CS3 et autres).
Je récupère mon fichier .domain qui contient mes sites iweb. Je dois aussi désactiver la CS3 de mon disque 10.4 pour qu'il veuille me l'activer sous 10.6.
Après quelques heures la machine est optimisée. Je fais un dub bootable sur un disque externe et j'y place aussi les documents de mon disque master le tout part chez un ami où il est stocké.

Je peux enfin reprendre mon travail. Je constate de suite un gain de rapidité impressionnant. On dirait que j'ai changé de machine. Les applications se lancent rapidement. La suite Final Cut Studio tourne à merveille. Dans un premier temps je suis  .

Je poursuis mon travail et les surprises commencent à arriver.

Quand j'ouvre un document Indesign un message me dit que mes polices ne sont pas dans le système ! Il ne s'agit pourtant pas polices exotiques (Myriad Pro). Elles figurent pourtant dans le système ! C'est en parcourant certains forums adobe que j'ai compris que certaines polices ne passeraient pas le cap de 10.6. Je suis assez désappointé. Heureusement que j'ai de côté mon ancien 10.4 qui me permettra de modifier certains documents. Le seul soucis est qu'il me faudra désactiver la CS3 de 10.6 pour la passer à 10.4 ! Merci Apple et Adobe 
Si seulement Apple acceptait la virtualisation de ses systèmes je pourrais espérer démarrer le 10.4 à partir de Parallel par exemple ce qui me faciliterait la vie.

Puis, je veux exporter un document PDF à partir de Word avec mon imprimante PDF Acrobat 8. Je lance la procédure et j'attends de longues minutes et jamais le fichier PDF ne viend ! J'ai du passer par l'utilitaire Apple pour arriver à en produire un de correct 
Nouveau passage sur le support Adobe où je découvre qu'Acrobat 8 ne fonctionne plus en tant qu'imprimante PDF...

Il y a aussi les logiciels Nikon qui ne sont pas tous encore passés à la moulinette pour tourner sous 10.6. Si cette semaine ils ont sorti une mise à jour les autres sont annoncées pour la fin du mois. Mon D90 n'est pas reconnu et je dois passer par un lecteur de carte pour récupérer mes photos. Je n'ai pas encore installé mon scanner à diapo mais je suppose qu'il ne passe pas encore le cap...

Malgré ces déconvenues, je suis enchanté par ce nouveau système qui est une bombe en terme de vitesse. J'ai été impressionné quand j'ai ouvert mon vieux  After Effect 5.5, pourtant non optimisé pour les processeurs Intel et tournant sous Rosetta. Tout est passé en temps réel !

L'autre amélioration notoire vient de Parallel et d'XP que j'utilise pour faire tourner des applications de cartographies qui ne sont toujours pas présentes pour notre OS. J'ai pu, avec les outils proposés, récupérer mon install Boot Camp (qui ne me sert à rien) et en faire une machine virtuelle au fonctionnement beaucoup plus fluide. C'est un bonheur.

Je conseille donc aux pro des arts graphique d'attendre encore pour franchir le pas, à moins de passer à la CS4...et encore tout ne semble pas encore au top.

Pour la vidéo, tout semble fonctionner normallement. Il faudra aussi faire attention à vos configurations matérielles qui pourraient causer soucis en fonction d'éventuelles incompatibilités.

Il me reste maintenant à activer Time Machine. J'attends un DD externe de 2 To qui y sera consacré et je pourrai dire que je suis maintenant totalement sous 10.6.2...


La question en suspend est de savoir si 10.6.3 sera capable de combler les failles évoquées précédemment ?

Bonne install 

@+


Félip



P.S : J'ai lu quelque part sur un forum de MaGé qu'il fallait une machine récente pour faire tourner 10.6. Mon MacPro date de 2007 et comme vous venez de lire tout tourne normalement et même très bien. Il faut préciser que la machine est à bloc au niveau ram (16 Go).

Un autre truc me turlupine. J'aimerai accéder aux préférences systèmes rapidement. Or je n'ai pas trouvé de raccourci clavier ou de manière de les faire apparaitre  dans la barre de menu. Il faut donc aller les chercher dans le dock qui est très encombré. Il aurait été aussi judicieux de pouvoir créer des docks différents en fonction de Spaces et des applications que l'on a besoin. (travail vidéo, graphique, bureautique...)... Steeve tu m'entends ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Janvier 2010)

fifitoulon a dit:


> pouvoir créer des docks différents en fonction de Spaces et des applications que l'on a besoin. (travail vidéo, graphique, bureautique...)


Regarde du côté de DockSpaces (ou Docks) en attendant que Steeve t'entende.


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,


Je souhaiterais installer SL sur un disque externe FW.
Mais j'aurais quelques questions:
- De quelle place ai-je besoin au minimum pour installer SL et que celui-ci puisse tourner (genre pour faire tourner un programme comme DiskWarrior)?

- Puis-je installer SL directement à partir du dvd ou bien faut-il que Leopard soit déjà installé?

- Mon disque dur me sert aussi pour conserver des données. Je vais donc devoir le partitionner (en utilisant Drive Genius).  Est-ce que la partition de données ne gênera pas le système sur le disque dur?

- Pouvez-vous m'expliquer l'histoire de la partition GUID, mentionnée ici?

Merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mars 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je souhaiterais installer SL sur un disque externe FW.
> - De quelle place ai-je besoin au minimum pour installer SL ?
> 
> - Puis-je installer SL directement à partir du dvd ou bien faut-il que Leopard soit déjà installé?
> ...


Bonjour,

- il faut au moins 8 à 11 Go (selon la personnalisation de l'installation : langues, polices, pilotes)

- on peut installer directement à partir du DVD sur une partition vide

- Utilitaire de Disque de Leopard aussi sait partitionner un DDE ; une partition de DDE est un Volume à démarrer en appuyant sur la touche Alt au démarrage

- GUID est le schéma de partitionnement nécessaire au démarrage en Intel, pour le Mac comme pour le DDE.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Mars 2010)

Hullo,

Merci. Quelques questions:



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - il faut au moins 8 à 11 Go (selon la personnalisation de l'installation : langues, polices, pilotes)



Autant??? 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - GUID est le schéma de partitionnement nécessaire au démarrage en  Intel, pour le Mac comme pour le DDE.




Euh, je dois donc en tenir compte d'une manière ou d'une autre?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Mars 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Autant???
> 
> Euh, je dois donc en tenir compte d'une manière ou d'une autre?


Autant, oui ! :rateau:

Dans le lien que tu as donné dans ton premier post, t'est montré le bouton "Options" qui te permet de choisir GUID. 
Et GUID est obligatoire en Intel.


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Hullo,
> 
> Merci. Quelques questions:
> 
> ...


Il faut bien laisser assez d'espace pour contenir la mémoire, pour la mise en veille prolongée, sauf à la désactiver. Donc autant d'espace disque que de RAM.

J'ai ainsi une partition de secours de 25 GB dans laquelle le système plus quelques applications clefs ne prend qu'un peu plus de 5 GB. Auquel il faut ajouter 4 GB de RAM. Il me reste donc 16 GB et c'est plus que suffisant.

À mon avis, si tu ne vois là qu'une partition de secours, prendre 15 GB suffira, en décidant de se passer des langues étrangères (c-a-d tout sauf l'anglo-américain ) et les myriades de pilotes d'impression dont on n'a pas besoin.


----------



## ent65 (28 Juillet 2010)

Je viens d'acheter un imac 27 pouces sous snow leopard dans une GMS. Le vendeur n'avait que ce modèle que je voulais en exposition depuis une semaine. Il ne l'avait pas en stock. Il fallait attendre plus d'une semaine pour l'avoir. Alors je l'ai pris. Problème le nom de l'ordi est sous le nom de la grande surface et le dossier de même. En faisant système puis partage puis changer le nom rien n'est modifié pour autant. J'ai réinstallé mac os x, c'est toujours la même chose. Comment puis je changer de nom ? Si quelqu'un a une solution merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juillet 2010)

ent65 a dit:


> J'ai réinstallé mac os x, c'est toujours la même chose.


Quand on réinstalle Snow Leopard en cliquant simplement sur "Installer Mac OS X", le DVD réécrit uniquement le Système OS X, en laissant intactes toutes les données personnelles
= c'est l'équivalent de l'option "Archiver et Installer" de Leopard et Tiger, si tu la connais.


Il te faut donc commencer par le bouton "Utilitaires" du DVD, 
pour accéder à son Utilitaire de Disque et y Effacer la partition Macintosh HD (ça effacera toutes les données, OS X et personnelles).

Ensuite seulement, tu réinstalleras (en choisissant toutes les options et personnalisations que tu voudras), 
et tu donneras ton nom à ton ordi = tu n'auras plus les scories de l'exposition dans la grande surface.


----------



## ent65 (29 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse cela marche


----------



## Julietta (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'arrive sur ce topic, épinglé de plus, au nom bien alléchant et je me dis chouette on va me donner la procédure pour passer de Léopard à Snow Léopard...

_... Euh bon là je cherche encore..._ :mouais:

Donc bon j'ai tapé quelques mots clefs, parcouru quelques postes et alors que j'avais saisi le tout new CD de la tête blanche, je lis quelque chose comme "... et je parie que tu as fais le bourrin et installé SL directement sur L)

_... Euh pourquoi ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut faire...
... Je repose le CD_

Alors quoi il faut repartir à blanc pour ne pas avoir de bugs...?
Je ne comprends pas...
Vos lumières sont attendues...

Chaleureusement à tous les MacWinners  
Julietta


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je te fais mon résumé des 21 pages précédentes plus d'autres que j'ai lues ailleurs).


Le DVD est prévu pour réussir la simple mise à niveau de Leopard à Snow Leopard :
et ça se passe habituellement bien ou très bien. C'est bien mieux huilé que le passage de Tiger à Leopard.

La grande et seule vraie précaution avant de se lancer est de sauvegarder toutes ses données : clone ou Time Machine.
Avec ça, on peut toujours rattraper le coup, et même, s'il le fallait, recommencer la mise à niveau d'une autre façon.

Pour mettre toutes les chances de son côté, il vaut mieux faire auparavant l'inventaire de tous ses logiciels tiers, de ses pilotes (imprimantes, etc), et de ses plugins (pour Safari et autres),
et mettre à jour ou éliminer.
On complète avec une petite maintenance (vérifier le Disque, permissions, Onyx, ou autre), et on se lance. 


Sinon, d'autres ont fait plus compliqué =
Effacer le Disque et migrer ensuite ses données en vrac n'est pas la panacée : ça peut laisser des scories. :hein:
Ensuite, pour les purs et durs, on peut y passer des heures, comme Moonwalker = http://forums.macg.co/5225914-post327.html
mais faut avoir envie, et faut s'y connaître. 
Et enfin, on peut aller encore plus loin : il y en a qui ont fait une Combo 10.5.8 et un Safe mode, entre autres choses, avant de faire le grand saut.


----------



## sayn (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous et merci à FrançoisMacG pour ton résumé.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sinon, d'autres ont fait plus compliqué =
> Effacer le Disque et migrer ensuite ses données en vrac n'est pas la panacée : ça peut laisser des scories. :hein:
> Ensuite, pour les purs et durs, on peut y passer des heures, comme Moonwalker = http://forums.macg.co/5225914-post327.html
> mais faut avoir envie, et faut s'y connaître.


En gros si on veut une nouvelle install de snow leopard toute propre comme Moonwalker, il faut réinstaller tout les réglages à la main (les mails, les réglages safari..??). Ce n'est pas possible avec time machine de récupérer juste les réglages de ces logiciels sans avoir d'ennuis par la suite? (en gros est ce que certains l'ont fait et si oui, ont-ils eu des problème?



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et enfin, on peut aller encore plus loin : il y en a qui ont fait une Combo 10.5.8 et un Safe mode, entre autres choses, avant de faire le grand saut.


As-tu un lien qui explique cette procédure, car là, je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parle...


----------



## kassk8 (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde !!
J'ai acheté SLéopard hier à l'Apple store Opéra (au passage très beau surtout le sous sol avec l'ancienne porte de coffre.

Bon ma question il ne s'agit que de supposition, je n'ai encore rien fait :
J'ai un mac pro avec 2 disques (super) durs, un pour les app. l'autre pour le stockage. Logiquement, je boot mon mac à partir du dvd, puis lance une installation à partir de là. Questions en cascades (après échauffement)

Le dvd va me proposer les deux disques comme destination ? (importance de la question : basse)
Le dvd lors de l'installation va effacer la destination. (ce n'est pas une question)
Est ce que le disque stockage a le mondre risque de supporter un formatage ? (importance de la question : ultra haute)
Est ce que vous avez aimé me lire ? (importance de la question : basse)

Merci de vos réponses !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2010)

sayn a dit:


> BCe n'est pas possible avec time machine de récupérer juste les réglages de ces logiciels sans avoir d'ennuis par la suite? (en gros est ce que certains l'ont fait et si oui, ont-ils eu des problème?
> 
> As-tu un lien qui explique cette procédure, car là, je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parle...


Tu cherches la petite bête.
Lance-toi, au plus simple,
et si ça cafouille, tu recommenceras de zéro en y passant ton temps : là, ce sera justifié puisqu' inévitable. 

Un clone est bien plus souple que TM pour migrer à la main un élément après l'autre. :love:

Oublie la "procédure" : c'est une affaire de geek.


----------



## sayn (7 Septembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu cherches la petite bête.
> Lance-toi, au plus simple,
> et si ça cafouille, tu recommenceras de zéro en y passant ton temps : là, ce sera justifié puisqu' inévitable.


C'est vrai, mais plus ça va plus j'aime avoir "The" méthode (et que je ne me dise pas à la fin : "ah merde si j'avais fait comme cela, j'aurais pas perdu autant de temps....")



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un clone est bien plus souple que TM pour migrer à la main un élément après l'autre. :love:


c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre, et du coup je vais suivre les instructions de ce lien.


----------



## black-hawk (6 Novembre 2010)

Hey salut tout le monde.
Je suis actuellement sur MBP 15" mid 2009 (C2D@ 2,53Ghz, 9400M; 4Go de Ram et 250 GoDD).

Je me demandais si je pouvais installer SL avec le DVD du mac mini de chez moi.
Y aura-t-il un soucis de double licence ou aucun probleme?

De plus je voulais avoir quelques impression sur SL sur ce modèle de MBP, car étant donné qu'il n'était pas vendu d'origine avec SL je me demandais si il y aurait des ralentissement ou quelques soucis que ce soit.

Concernant l'installation, je redémarre avec le DVD de SL et je retrouve ma partition OSX vierge (comme sortie d'usine) ou je conserve toutes mes appli, photos rangées et classées (iphoto avec les lieux et visages)?
Les tutos sur internet indiquent qu'il faut tout installer a partir d'une sauvegardes Time Machine, quel est l'interet si l'installation conserve tout, tout comme il faut.

D'avance merci.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Novembre 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Je me demandais si je pouvais installer SL avec le DVD du mac mini de chez moi.


*NON TU POURRAS PAS !!!* sic  :hein:


----------



## black-hawk (6 Novembre 2010)

Ah, comment ça se fait?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Novembre 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Ah, comment ça se fait?


*PASQUE et on l'a suffisamment rabâché ici pour que je ne m'y attarde pas plus&#8230; :hein:*


----------



## grkinou (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde. Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro et j ai un imac 20 à la maison. Est-il possible d'installer snow leopard sur mon imac avec les cds de mon macbook pro ?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Novembre 2010)

Le comique de répètition ne marche pas toujours


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2010)

grkinou a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro et j ai un imac 20 à la maison. *Est-il possible d'installer snow leopard sur mon imac avec les cds de mon macbook pro ?*
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance.


*NON !!!*


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2010)

Pourtant c'est assez facile :


----------



## grkinou (14 Novembre 2010)

C'est à dire ....: C'est assez facile


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Novembre 2010)

grkinou a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro et j ai un imac 20 à la maison. Est-il possible d'installer snow leopard sur mon imac avec les cds de mon macbook pro ?
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Edité : Heu grillé par D.J.


----------



## lovebilly999 (16 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un a-t-il Snow L avec seulement 1GO? Je veux pas aller au magasin pour ajouter de la mémoire. A l'Apple Store on m'a dit que ça risque de ramer. Je veux donc être sûr avant de faire la passage Tiger - Snow. 
Mon Imac a 4 ans. Si je l'upgrade pas maintenant ce sera jamais. Peut-être aurais-je intérêt à mettre plutôt Léopard si il existe toujours en magasin.


----------



## schwebb (21 Décembre 2010)

Salut les gens,

Je viens de faire une clean réinstall. 

J'avais de gros ralentissements dans iPhoto, des plantages agaçants, toujours dans iPhoto (accéder aux préférences le faisait planter 2 fois sur 3, retoucher lourdement une photo le faisait ramer).
Donc, comme en plus j'ai depuis peu un réflex qui fait des fichiers énormes, j'ai décidé de rafraîchir tout le bazar, de façon à récupérer le maximum des capacités pour ne pas être gêné dans iPhoto.



*Configuration:* iMac blanc 24" Intel Core 2 Duo 2ghz, 3go de ram, acheté avec Tiger. Simples mises à jour vers Leo puis SL. Pas de gros bug, juste les ralentissements et plantages d'iPhoto, et deux-trois autres trucs pas très définis mais qui font penser qu'après une réinstall ça irait mieux . 
Entretien à la main et avec Onyx.

*Procédure:* celle citée par Moonwalker ici: http://forums.macg.co/5225914-post327.html
On repart donc avec un bel OSX tout neuf. Rien que l'animation d'accueil Apple vaut le détour: on dirait qu'on a un ordi qui sort de la boîte :love: .
Bien sûr, auparavant, clone plus TM sur des dd externes, c'est la base. 

Dans la 4ème étape citée par Moonwalker, au lieu de TOUT faire à la main, j'ai choisi de rapatrier tels quels certains logiciels (QUI NE ME POSAIENT AUCUN PROBLÈME), pour éviter un paramétrage manuel fastidieux: Mail, iCal, Safari, Trousseau d'accès et Carnet d'adresses (et les données d'un logiciel tiers: iCompta). Pour ce faire, j'ai copié les dossiers concernés dans AncienSystème/Utilisateurs/Moi/Bibliothèque, dans AncienSystème/Utilisateurs/Moi/Bibliothèque/Application Support, et dans AncienSystème/Utilisateurs/Moi/Bibliothèque/Preferences. 
Ensuite j'ai placé ces dossiers aux mêmes endroits sur SnowLeopardToutNeuf.

Pour iPhoto: comme c'est particulièrement avec ce logiciel que j'avais des problèmes, j'ai pris uniquement les photos brutes: exportation de toutes les images, puis importation dans le nouvel iPhoto. Tous les albums sont perdus, c'est un peu le bazar dans les événements, c'est fastidieux, et il y en a pour des heures à récupérer un iPhoto à sa main, mais au moins on ne ramène rien de l'ancien système. 

Pour TOUT LE RESTE, importation à la main (EXCELLENTE occasion de faire un ménage de fou!  ), et re-téléchargement et re-installation des quelques applis indispensables (penser aux n° de licenses pour les payantes).



*Bilan:* mon iMac semble être plus en forme. Il est plus vif, plus réactif, plus léger. Bonnes sensations (subjectives: je n'ai fait aucune mesure), auxquelles il faut ajouter le plaisir (encore plus subjectif) d'avoir un système tout propre.

Concernant iPhoto, qui était ma principale motivation: plus de bug, il rame moins, mais rame toujours un peu tout de même quand je fais des retouches lourdes sur une photo. 

Je me rends compte que je touche peut-être aux limites de ma config : un iMac de 2007, qui doit traiter les énormes fichiers (18MP) d'un réflex de 2010, c'est sans doute normal. De là à rêver d'un chouette 27" Core I7, il n'y a qu'un pas... :love: :love:


----------



## latino973 (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour !
En entrant dans l'application Time Machine pour sauvegarder  le contenu de mon Mac, en activant à gauche le Time Machine et en  cliquant sur "choisir un disque de sauvegarde", s'ouvre alors la fenêtre  dans laquelle devrait figurer quelques propositions vers où diriger mes  sauvegardes mais rien. Rien n'apparaît ! Blanc et vide total ! Aucune  option des supports sur lesquels sont supposer pouvoir se faire les  sauvegardes. Pas de propositions de Backup non plus, rien. Rien de plus  n'apparaît lorsque je branche un disque dur externe (pas un Time  Capsule;  c'est un WD 1TB et  je prescise que mon disque dur fonctionne  très bien sur Pc et Mac) et  rien ne se passe ni ne se produit non plus;
Que dois-je faire ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Essaie de choisir _Aucun_ dans _Choisir un disque de sauvegarde_,
puis de reconnecter ton DDE, puis de réessayer de le choisir
= ça fait apparaître le disque ?

Essaie aussi de connecter ton WD d'une autre façon (sans hub, sur un autre port, &#8230.


TM n'aime pas les WD, mais rarement au point de ne même pas vouloir les reconnaître&#8230; 

Sinon, regarde le schéma et le mode de partition de ton disque (ça s'affiche dans Utilitaire de Disque).


----------



## latino973 (28 Décembre 2010)

Je pense qu'il me faut une prise USB de 2 sortie , je testerai demain et je te tiens au courant, par contre comment tu fait pour voir le mode de partition de mon disque (ça s'affiche dans Utilitaire de Disque), désolé je débute ds le monde de Mac je viens de Windaube


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2010)

Quand tu sélectionnes un Disque dans la colonne de gauche, tu vois le schéma de carte de partition s'afficher en bas de la fenêtre.

Quand tu sélectionnes une partition (une ligne un peu décalée vers la droite, en dessous d'une ligne de disque), tu vois le format.


----------



## latino973 (3 Janvier 2011)

Apres l'essai d'une prise USB de 2 sortie tj rien; FrançoisMacG le format de mon disque dur externe c'est Systeme de fichier Windows NT,   j'attends d'autres proposition merci d'avance pour votre aide 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

Autres question qui n'as rien a voir avec la précédente, Lion vas sortir pour nos Mac, y a t'il une date précise et comment cela se passeras ce seras une mise a jours de SnowLeopar gratuite ou il faudra acheter cette nouvelle version et quel seras son prix 
merci !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Janvier 2011)

latino973 a dit:


> Autres question qui n'as rien a voir avec la précédente, Lion vas sortir pour nos Mac, y a t'il une date précise et comment cela se passeras ce seras une mise a jours de SnowLeopar gratuite ou il faudra acheter cette nouvelle version et quel seras son prix
> merci !


Pas de date encore Et comme toute évolution majeur d'un OS ce sera payant

Pour le prix je pencherais à un équivalent dans les 130

Wait and see


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Janvier 2011)

latino973 a dit:


> le format de mon disque dur externe c'est Systeme de fichier Windows NT


Repartitionne ton WD en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID (bouton _Options_) avec Utilitaire de Disque : TM pourra alors l'utiliser, 
mais tu perdras toutes les données qui y sont déjà écrites ! (= à toi de les sauvegarder ailleurs avant de repartitionner)


----------



## latino973 (3 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Repartitionne ton WD en Mac OS étendu journalisé et schéma GUID (bouton _Options_) avec Utilitaire de Disque : TM pourra alors l'utiliser,
> mais tu perdras toutes les données qui y sont déjà écrites ! (= à toi de les sauvegarder ailleurs avant de repartitionner)



Merci Dos Jones pour ta reponse je met deja 200 euros de coter en esperant que ce ne seras pas plus chère que ça 

FrançoisMacG c'est du chinois :rose: peux tu me décrire comment faire tous ça :modo:, mon DD est vierge et je compte l'utiliser que pour mes sauvegardes de mon iMac, encore merci de ton aide et surtout de ta patience


----------



## tombom (3 Janvier 2011)

si ton DD est vierge, et que donc, tu n'as aucune données dessus (j'insiste pour eviter les pertes a causes d'incomprehensions)

dans ce cas : tu lances l'utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans "applications / utilitaires"
tu selectionnes ton DD (que tu as branché bien evidement) dans la barre laterale de gauche, tu choisis l'onglet 'partitionner' / configuration du volume : tu choisis " 1 partition", tu vas dans options, et tu choisis "tableau de partition GUID" et à "format" -> mac os etendu (journalisé)
tu donnes un nom a la partition, et tu "appliques"

ensuite, tu lances time machine, tu selectionnes ton disque dur, et tu le laisses travailler


----------



## latino973 (3 Janvier 2011)

Bien j'avance lentement mais surement  je reste bloquer ici je ne trouve pas dans la barre laterale de gauche, tu choisis l'onglet 'partitionner' /  configuration du volume : tu choisis " 1 partition", tu vas dans  options, et tu choisis "tableau de partition GUID" et à "format" ->  mac os etendu (journalisé)
tu donnes un nom a la partition, et tu "appliques"
Par contre il y as un onglet Effacer/ Format et je peux selectionner   mac os etendu (journalisé), je peux passer directe a cette etape et comment lancer ça j'ai le choix entre Effacer espace libre, Options de Sécurité;  Effacer la partition  décidément le monde du MAC est vraiment différend de Windaube, merci de votre aide


----------



## tombom (3 Janvier 2011)

je sais que je gere pas trop l'orthgraphe, mais je tente tout de meme de faire des phrases en francais et d'utiliser la ponctuation 

- tu lances l'utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans "applications / utilitaires"
- tu selectionnes ton DD (que tu as branché bien evidement) dans la barre laterale de gauche,
- tu choisis l'onglet 'partitionner'
- configuration du volume : tu choisis " 1 partition",
- tu vas dans options, et tu choisis "tableau de partition GUID" et tu valides
- et à "format" -> mac os etendu (journalisé)
- tu donnes un nom a la partition, et tu "appliques"

ensuite, tu lances time machine, tu selectionnes ton disque dur, et tu le laisses travailler


----------



## latino973 (4 Janvier 2011)

Yessss  J'ai compris pourquoi je ne pouvais pas partitionner mon DD externe tous simplement parce que j'avais sélectionné le volume, et pas le périphérique.. :rose:
Maintenant tout est en ordre je peux utiliser Time Machine sur DD WD 1TB  , je me pose une autre question je vais installer Windows XP sur mon iMac via parallèle, je pourrait après tous sauvegarder sur sur DD externe et comment fonctionne ses sauvegardes 
Merci pour votre aide et bravo pour la rapidité de vos réponses vous êtes mon premier site Mac dans mes Marque-pages


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2011)

Time Machine ne sauvegarde que les partitions Mac OS étendu, 
et ne sauvegardera donc pas la partition Windows :rateau:

= il te faut donc partitionner ton WD en deux, 
pour sauvegarder d'un côté avec TM en Mac OS étendu, 
et de l'autre avec un outil dédié à Windows (Winclone, etc) en MS-DOS (= FAT).


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Time Machine ne sauvegarde que les partitions Mac OS étendu,
> et ne sauvegardera donc pas la partition Windows :rateau:
> 
> = il te faut donc partitionner ton WD en deux,
> ...



Heu, je connais pas bien, mais avec Parallels outil de virtualisation, y a t'il un partition Windows ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Heu, je connais pas bien, mais avec Parallels outil de virtualisation, y a t'il un partition Windows ?


Ça dépend, d'après ce que j'ai compris :

ou tu lances Parallels dans une partition Bootcamp,
ou avec Parallels, tu crées des machines virtuelles dans ta partition Mac OS étendu (et il vaut alors mieux que TM ne les sauvegarde pas, car elle copie la totalité de la machine virtuelle à chaque sauvegarde horaire !).


----------



## latino973 (4 Janvier 2011)

Ok bien reçu, On peut faire une sauvegarde via Time Machine lorsque l'on veux automatiquement ou manuellement ok,mais la ou je me pose la question si je décide de sauvegarder aujourdhui sur mon disque externe d'1 TB mes 300GO de donnée et dans 6 mois je voudrais refaire une sauvegarde est ce que la sauvegarde la plus récente écrase la première ou s'additionne a la première , merci pour vos réponses qui j'avoue m'apprends a connaitre cette bête qu'est Apple


----------



## tombom (4 Janvier 2011)

le but premier de time machine, c'est de le laisser tourner et sauvegarder qd il veut. il se debrouille tout seul très bien .
Maintenant, et surtout quand on est sur un ordi portable, et quand le DD n'est pas tout le temps branché, on peut lancer les sauvegardes manuellement.

Dans les deux cas, le principes de la sauvegarde est selon le mode " incrémentiel " : Time machine regarde les nouveaux fichiers depuis la derniere sauvegarde, ainsi que ceux qui sont modifié, et les Ajoute aux anciens. ce qui permet par exemple, de remonter, via l'interface prévue à cet effet, de time machine, de remonter dans le temps sur differentes version d'un fichier par exemple (d'ou l'interet de laisser tourner TM le plus souvent possible, pour avoir le moins de "faille temporelle" si je puis dire)


enfin, time machine, ajoutera les nouveaux fichier tant qu'il aura de la place sur le DD.si ton disque dur de sauvegarde arrive a saturation, Time machine fonctionnera toujours, mais eliminera, au fur et a mesure les fichiers les plus anciens.
donc dans ton exemple, si sur les 300 GO, 6 mois plus tard, tu as modifié l'equivalent de 5 Go, et ajouté 100 Go, time machine copiera, depuis la derniere sauvegarde, les 105 Go de difference avec l'ancienne sauvegarde

mais, en générale, on attend pas 6 mois pour sauvegarder ^^l'idéal, c'est tous les jours, au pire toutes les semaines... et la, adieux les tracas dues aux pertes de données etc...


----------



## latino973 (4 Janvier 2011)

Merci tombom j'ai tous compris maintenant 
Bravo pour votre réactivité


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Janvier 2011)

Une petite précision, pour que tu saches l'essentiel :

Time Machine est prévue pour sauvegarder chaque heure quand elle est activée en automatique,
et on ne doit pas dépasser le délai de dix jours d'activité du Mac avant de lancer une nouvelle sauvegarde

= si tu ne veux sauvegarder que tous les 1 à 6 mois, fais plutôt un clone avec CarbonCopyCloner ou SuperDuper!.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, pas certains d'être dans le bon post mais je vais tester quand même (et cela évitera d'en créer un nouveau) : je suis actuellement sous Mac OS 10.5.8 sûr mon IMac 24" 2.66 Ghz et j'aimerai acheter Mac OS 10.6 (pour ensuite faire la MaJ vers la 10.6.6). 

Est-ce possible d'acheter via le site d'apple la version 10.6 (la payer) puis la télécharger ? Ou obligatoirement devons-nous la recevoir via livraison ? 

Merci


----------



## hervas (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi un imac 24" qui était en 10.5 et je suis passé il y a quelques jours en 10.6 "snow léopard"...pour ce faire je suis passé sur le site de la fnac et me le suis fait expédier en colis normal (car il te propose trois mode d'envois,tous plus cher les uns que les autres)...tout ça pour dire que je l'ai reçus le lendemain dans ma boite aux lettres....de plus la livraison est gratuite....

En gros je te conseil d'avoir "snow léopard" tout à coté de toi, plutot que de le télécharger ce dont d'ailleurs je ne suis même pas sur que ça se fasse....

voili voilo.....si ça peut t'aider à te décider, j'en suis ravis ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------

j'oubliais...résultat des courses = 29euros TTC


----------



## tombom (7 Janvier 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Bonjour, pas certains d'être dans le bon post mais je vais tester quand même (et cela évitera d'en créer un nouveau) : je suis actuellement sous Mac OS 10.5.8 sûr mon IMac 24" 2.66 Ghz et j'aimerai acheter Mac OS 10.6 (pour ensuite faire la MaJ vers la 10.6.6).
> 
> Est-ce possible d'acheter via le site d'apple la version 10.6 (la payer) puis la télécharger ? Ou obligatoirement devons-nous la recevoir via livraison ?
> 
> Merci



Moi, sur le site apple, je ne vois pas de rubrique "telecharger"....
je ne vois que "acheter", et si je clique dessus on me dit que le delais d'*expedition* est de 24 h...
CQFD


----------



## Li@mst0rM (7 Janvier 2011)

Oki, merci de vos réponses. Je tiens quand même encore à préciser que "télécharger" ne voulait pas dire "pirater", j'ai bien insisté sur le fait de pouvoir "payer une version téléchargeable". C'était pour pouvoir profiter de la 10.6.6 dès ce soir  Tant pis, la commande est passé, un peu de patience


----------



## Simon26 (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

une simple question bête : J'ai mon MacBook qui est en 10.5, puis-je récupérer le cd d'installation de Snow Léopard d'un MBA pour l'installer sur le MB? Sachant que les deux machines sont sur la même adresse IP??

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Simon HAEN a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> une simple question bête : J'ai mon MacBook qui est en 10.5, puis-je récupérer le cd d'installation de Snow Léopard d'un MBA pour l'installer sur le MB? Sachant que les deux machines sont sur la même adresse IP??
> 
> Merci



http://forums.macg.co/7074062-post422.html


----------



## tombom (8 Janvier 2011)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Oki, merci de vos réponses. Je tiens quand même encore à préciser que "télécharger" ne voulait pas dire "pirater", j'ai bien insisté sur le fait de pouvoir "payer une version téléchargeable". C'était pour pouvoir profiter de la 10.6.6 dès ce soir  Tant pis, la commande est passé, un peu de patience



oui, j'avais compris. après relecture, je comprend que ma réponse etait ambigue.
je voila tout simplement dire qu'il n'y avait pas de bouton "telecharger" (legalement) mais seulement "acheter", ce qui incluait une "expedition physique d'une boite et DVD"


----------



## Simon26 (8 Janvier 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/7074062-post422.html




Ca a le mérite d'être clair


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2011)

Simon HAEN a dit:


> Ca a le mérite d'être clair


Ce n'est pas faute de l'avoir répété...


----------



## carl94 (9 Janvier 2011)

wild thing a dit:


> Bonjour, je confirme pour le changement de statut en FRA:



bonjour a tous ,et tres bonne annee,j'ais besoins d'aide ,voila on ma offert un mac book air c'est un superbe cadeau mais le souci c'est que je n'ai aucun repere avec mac sachant que j'etais toujours sur pc.exemple:je met ma musique sur ithunes et la le disque dur est plein,je n'arrive pas a ouvrir des pieces jointes de mes mail (petite case afficher en texte)on ma dit de telecharger open office ,c'est donc ce que j'ai fait, mais comment l'installer?enfin toute les bases de mac .je vois que j'ai un super produit dans les mains mais je ne sait pas m'en servir;je suis nouveau sur le forum  s'il vous plait aidez moi..........


----------



## schwebb (9 Janvier 2011)

carl94 a dit:


> bonjour a tous



Hello, bienvenue 



carl94 a dit:


> ithunes







carl94 a dit:


> et la le disque dur est plein,je n'arrive pas a ouvrir des pieces jointes de mes mail (petite case afficher en texte)on ma dit de telecharger open office ,c'est donc ce que j'ai fait, mais comment l'installer?enfin toute les bases de mac .je vois que j'ai un super produit dans les mains mais je ne sait pas m'en servir;je suis nouveau sur le forum  s'il vous plait aidez moi..........



Tiens, un peu de lecture, pour bien tout prendre à la base:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/
http://www.osxfacile.com/
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/

Et n'oublie pas de lire l'aide intégrée, qui est en général très bien faite.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Janvier 2011)

carl94 a dit:


> et la le disque dur est plein,
> je n'arrive pas a ouvrir des pieces jointes de mes mail (petite case afficher en texte)
> on ma dit de telecharger open office ,c'est donc ce que j'ai fait, mais comment l'installer?


Tu ne pourras ouvrir les pièces jointes et installer OOo que quand tu auras fait de la place dans ton Mac
= il te faut au moins 10% d'espace disponible pour te servir de ton Disque.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Si je puis me permettre, utilisez plutôt la RC8 de OpenOffice.org 3.3.0 avec 10.6. Certains ont connu des problèmes avec la version 3.2.1. malgré qu'elle soit dite "stable".

http://download.openoffice.org/


----------



## andree.taxis (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un mac Book et un Imac.
Au départ, ils avaient tous les deux le même OS (léopard)
Hier, le mac book m'a proposé la mise à jour vers snow léopard 10.6.
Sue le imac, en revanche, la mise à jour devient payante (il est plus vieux de 2 ans)
Puis je récupérerer sur le disque dur du macbook le téléchargement de la MAJ pour la passer sur le Imac?
Si quelqu'un connait la solution, je suis preneuse.
Merci,


----------



## boninmi (29 Janvier 2011)

andree.taxis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un mac Book et un Imac.
> Au départ, ils avaient tous les deux le même OS (léopard)
> Hier, le mac book m'a proposé la mise à jour vers snow léopard 10.6.
> ...


Non. Une machine = une licence.
Et machines différentes = systèmes différents.
La mise à jour est payante, mais le prix pour SL est modique.
Tu peux aussi attendre Lion, annoncé. Ce sera plus cher.


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Février 2011)

Y-a-t-il a ordre à respecter scrupuleusement pour effectuer une Clean Install ? Si oui, lequel ? Je parle bien sur de l'install de SL en elle-même, mais également de tout ce qui va après (mises à jour, installation des logiciels...).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Non, pas d'ordre particulier.

Vous effacez votre DD et vous lancez l'installation. Après, si vous êtes connectés à internet, le système va chercher automatiquement les mises à jour nécessaires.

Maintenant, je conseille de cocher QuickTime 7 afin d'obtenir la dernière version dès l'installation de la combo. Ça évite de courir après le dmg et de se gourer en prenant celui que QT pour 10.5.

De même, si vous voulez X11, autant l'installer d'entrée afin qu'il soit mis à jour. Sinon, il faut l'installer à partir du DVD et parfois télécharger et installer la combo pour le mettre à niveau.

Personnellement, en cas de réinstallation, je procède d'abord par le système que je mets à jour à la dernière version puis, dans un second temps, j'installe la suite iLife et iWork que je mets à jour via la mise à jour de logiciel. Une coquetterie, sans plus.


----------



## kassk8 (28 Février 2011)

Ben moi je ne comprenais pas pourquoi mon MBP15 était si lent. Lors de l'installation il y a 2 ans, j'ai fait une copie système depuis un autre ordi. Résultat, il avait aussi fait migrer les bugs, les bouchons, les noeuds ... 

J'ai tout réinstallé depuis et là !! Ben s'est la magie du 64bit. Mon curseur de souris va tellement vite que j'ai cassé un vase avec ...


----------



## o-sensei51 (28 Février 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Non, pas d'ordre particulier.
> 
> Vous effacez votre DD et vous lancez l'installation. Après, si vous êtes connectés à internet, le système va chercher automatiquement les mises à jour nécessaires.
> 
> ...


 

Bonjour

Par contre quel est l'interet de cocher QuickTime 7 ? Car c'est une vieille version de Quicktime, non ?

De même, pourquoi installer d'abord le système puis le mettre à jour, pour ensuite installer iLife et iWork, puis mettre à jour ceux-ci ?
Pourquoi ne pas installer le système, puis installer iLife et iWork, pour ensuite dans un second temps mettre tout à jour ?

Donc si je comprends bien, peu de gens s'embetent à mettre à jour leur SL avec les combos, mais passent directement par la mise à jour logiciel ?

Est-il conseillé de faire une réparation des permissions après chaque mise à jour ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

Parce que QuickTimeX ne gère pas les plug-ins.

L'architecture de QuickTime 7 est encore nécessaire, le lecteur moins, mais les couches basses oui.

Si vous avez une licence QuickTime 7 Pro, vous serez aussi heureux de la conserver.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3678?viewlocale=fr_FR

QuickTimeX n'est pas une version plus récentes de QuickTime, c'est une nouvelle architecture, totalement repensée et encore très jeune en fonctionnalités.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Février 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> si je comprends bien, peu de gens s'embetent à mettre à jour leur SL avec les combos, mais passent directement par la mise à jour logiciel ?
> 
> Est-il conseillé de faire une réparation des permissions après chaque mise à jour ?


Lors d'une installation à partir du DVD, Mise à jour de logiciels du menu &#63743; nous propose habituellement une Combo = pas besoin de la télécharger soi-même, elle arrive toute seule.
Après, il y a ceux qui ne jurent que par les Combo, et les autres : chacun son expérience

Oui, il est conseillé de faire une réparation des permissions après chaque mise à jour Apple (et toute installation/mise à jour par installeur .pkg, pour les applications tierces).
Certains la font aussi avant et après


----------



## Gwenangels (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai en ce moment un soucis avec mon macbook pro, je vous épargne les détails, je dois réinstaller Snow. Le problème c'est que je suis en ce moment en Australie et je n'ai donc pas mes CD gris à disposition. J'ai tenté avec ceux d'un iMac mais, of course ça ne marche pas. Si j'achète la version " mise à jour " de Snow, je pourrai effectuer une réinstallation ?

Merci !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2011)

Gwenangels a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai en ce moment un soucis avec mon macbook pro, je vous épargne les détails, *je dois* réinstaller Snow. Le problème c'est que je suis en ce moment en Australie et je n'ai donc pas mes CD gris à disposition. J'ai tenté avec ceux d'un iMac mais, of course ça ne marche pas. Si j'achète la version mise à jour de Snow, je pourrai effectuer une réinstallation ?
> 
> Merci !


Pourquoi "je dois" ???

Réappliquer la MAJ combo ne résoudrait pas tes problèmes


----------



## Gwenangels (5 Mai 2011)

Ah non, pourquoi ?

En fait j'ai au démarrage une espèce de barre de chargement, mais qui ne se remplie pas, puis ensuite j'ai la pomme avec le cadran qui tourne indéfiniment en dessous. J'ai tout essayé y compris pomme + S avec les fsck -fy etc et j'ai comme résultat que le disque ne peut être réparé. Ai-je une autre solution que réinstaller le système ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Mai 2011)

Gwenangels a dit:


> Ai-je une autre solution que réinstaller le système ?


DiskWarrior, en DVD.
Qui coûte une centaine de $ (= le prix d'un nouveau disque interne).
Si ton disque interne n'est pas matériellement mort.

Et, avant réinstaller, tu as intérêt à effacer (en effacement sécurisé 1 passe) le disque interne,
 avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD "mise à jour" 
(DVD à préférer dans sa version la plus récente possible = 10.6.3, pour qu'il ait une bonne chance de fonctionner sur ton Mac dont on ne connaît pas le millésime).


----------



## magicmimi (6 Mai 2011)

excuser moi mais je ne vois pas bien que vient faire ce topic dans "important" et dont le titre est : "installation Snow leopard: la procédure " alors qu'il démarre sur un topic  qui pose une question plutôt que d'expliquer la procédure exact.... 

jean-michel


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> je ne vois pas bien que vient faire ce topic dans "important" et dont le titre est : "installation Snow leopard: la procédure "


Je suppose que l'australien(ne) n'a pas trouvé la rubrique "vital" avec les sujets "réinstallation Snow leopard : les procédures" ou "HD subclaquant : réinstaller 10.6", 
et a plongé sur le premier topic qui en approche pour poser son problème.


----------



## Gwenangels (7 Mai 2011)

Heu voui... 

Enfin désolé et merci de la réponse, je rentre bientôt de toute façon je vais appeler apple depuis la France.

Merci !


----------



## Khromos (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, je suis un utilisateur Windows et je travaille dans le son et la 3D, je commence a en avoir raz le bol de Mon windows, qui plante, qui s'encrasse et qui malgré mes amis les antivirus, m'ouvre des fenêtre pop up etc...

Donc, j'aurais aimé passé sous un environnement Mac OS X v10.6

Faute de moyen, et ayant déjà investi dans une configuration PC relativement puissante, j'aurais aimé savoir si je pouvais installer Mac OS X sur mon PC, et si oui, comment m'y prendre !

Je m'y connait en environement windows  mais en mac... alors là, je suis paumé  D'où ma demande d'aide sur ce très serieux forum :love:

Donc pour récapituler, j'ai une carte mère Asrock x58 Deluxe, un processeur Intel i7 extreme 980x, 8 Go de DDR3 pc 16000 un un crossfire composé d'une paire de AMD Radeon HD 5870 et d'une 5850, j'ai actuellement installé Windows 7 Intégrale x64 sur un Raid 0

J'ai besoin d'aide concernant les drivers pour ma carte mère et autre composant, si je doit sauvegarder et démonter mon raid (Contrôleur Intel ICH10R), si je pourrais après brancher mes deux moniteurs et travailler dessus comme je le fais actuellement sous Windows, sous quel système de fichier sauvegarder pour pouvoir après accéder a mes documents sous Mac OS X et où acheter une licence et un DVD de Snow Leopard

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mai 2011)

Khromos a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis un utilisateur Windows et je travaille dans le son et la 3D, je commence a en avoir raz le bol de Mon windows, qui plante, qui s'encrasse et qui malgré mes amis les antivirus, m'ouvre des fenêtre pop up etc...
> 
> Donc, j'aurais aimé passé sous un environnement Mac OS X v10.6
> 
> ...


Tu devrais aller poser ta question dans ce forum ou l'on y cause entre autres des hackintoshs&#8230;

Sinon à ta place je revendrais la puissante configuration PC _qui plante, qui s'encrasse et qui malgré mes amis les antivirus, m'ouvre des fenêtre pop up etc..._ et j'investirais dans un vrai Mac&#8230;


----------



## TITIGRE (9 Mai 2011)

Celui qui te conseille de revendre tout ton matos Windows et de le remplacer par du Mac a raison. TITIGRE


----------



## bulette (18 Mai 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai un MB OS X 10.5.8, acheté il y a 2 ans. J'ai acheté le dvd d'installation de SL avant hier (donc en 10.6 si j'ai bien compris). 
- Puis-je l'installer sur mon MB sans risque? 
- Quelle est la procédure à suivre? 
- Je dois sauvegarder tout ce que j'ai dans le MB avant, mais est-ce que cette MAJ (si elle est possible) va m'effacer toutes mes données actuelles?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## bulette (18 Mai 2011)

up!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2011)

Tu fais une sauvegarde complète sur disque dur externe du contenu de ton Mac avec un clone et/ou une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Tu fais l'installation simple, par dessus l'existant (et dans ce cas rien est effacé) ou par clean install (ce qui suppose un formatage du disque dur et donc l'effacement de son contenu).

Si nécessaire (avec la clean install, ça l'est), avec l'assistant de migration de Mac OS X, tu récupères sur ta sauvegarde toutes tes données.

Perso, sur mon iMac qui a un peu plus de 5 ans, j'ai fait l'installation par clean install et à l'arrivée j'ai tout retrouvé à sa place.


----------



## Zebulon60 (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir cherché sur tous les forum.........
Je viens me glisser dans ces "post" sur Léopard car je souhaiterai avoir une explication au sujet de l'installation. Je suis Macuser depuis plus de 15 ans et n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi je ne peux pas booter sur le DVD Snow Léopard (DVD acheté chez ICLG 10.6.3) depuis mon MacBook Pro, alors que depuis mon iMac celà est possible.
Pour information: Macbook Pro en 10.6.7  et iMac en 10.5.8
Voilà, je ne sais pas si ces renseignements ont un lien avec le fait de ne pas pouvoir "booter".

Au départ je voulais installer Snow Léopard sur un disque dur externe. Chose faite, mais pas depuis mon Macbook Pro.

Merci   à celui qui pourra me donner une explication!
Bye Bye


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Le Macbook pro est peut être ultérieur à la sortie de Snow Leopard, dans ce cas il lui faut les pilotes spécifiques et le Snow Leopard qui a été livré avec.


----------



## velodog (21 Mai 2011)

et si on a paumé son CD d'installation ? je comprends mieux pourquoi je n'arrive pas à installer Leopard, car mon CD d'installation est sur snow-leopard...


----------



## Zebulon60 (22 Mai 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Le Macbook pro est peut être ultérieur à la sortie de Snow Leopard, dans ce cas il lui faut les pilotes spécifiques et le Snow Leopard qui a été livré avec.



Je cherche ...je cherche si il y a une solution...


----------



## Melophilo (22 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section, mais je me pose une question, vue que je compte m'acheter un Mbp (je débarque dans le monde Mac) avec la sortie d'ici peu de Os x Lion devrais-je payer l'OS ou j'aurai une remise ou quelque chose du genre ?


----------



## bulette (22 Mai 2011)

Merci pour la réponse.

Melophilo > normalement oui. Je crois que si tu achètes ton MBP juste avant la sortie de OS X Lion, tu auras le MAJ gratuite de ton Snow Leopard à Lion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Tu fais une sauvegarde complète sur disque dur externe du contenu de ton Mac avec un clone et/ou une sauvegarde Time Machine.
> 
> Tu fais l'installation simple, par dessus l'existant (et dans ce cas rien est effacé) ou par clean install (ce qui suppose un formatage du disque dur et donc l'effacement de son contenu).
> 
> ...



Bon, n'ayant jamais fait ça, ça me semble compliqué (genre assistant de migration : quezaco? C'est la sauvegarde Time machine?)mais faut juste que j'arrive à tout repérer et je tente ensuite.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Mai 2011)

Zebulon60 a dit:


> Je cherche ...je cherche si il y a une solution...


Il y a des MB Pro qui ont été livrés en 10.6.4 ou 10.6.6, et qui ne peuvent donc pas accepter un DVD en 10.6.3
= http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1159?viewlocale=fr_FR

Il leur faut leur DVD d'origine, et Apple peut t'en fournir un double (pas gracieusement, bien sûr).


----------



## wamwam (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un MacBook ALU version early 2009 et je tourne toujours sur Leopard 10.5.
J'aimerais passer a Snow Leopard, histoire d'aller de l'avant (et tant qu'à faire une réinstallation...)

mes questions sont les suivantes:

- a la sortie de Mac OS X Lion, pensez-vous que le prix d'achat de Snow Leopard baisse? que se passe-t-il à l'accoutumée dans ce cas de figure?

- ou sinon, a-t-on une idée de la compatibilité matérielle de Mac OS X Lion (sur mon MacBook alu par exemple?)

merci!


----------



## boninmi (31 Mai 2011)

wamwam a dit:


> j'ai un MacBook ALU version early 2009 et je tourne toujours sur Leopard 10.5.
> J'aimerais passer a Snow Leopard, histoire d'aller de l'avant (et tant qu'à faire une réinstallation...)
> 
> mes questions sont les suivantes:
> ...


Je crains que le prix de SL ne baisse pas, et que de plus, tu aies plus de mal à le trouver (pas évident, par exemple, qu'il reste sur l'Apple Store).
Pour la compatibilité, il me semble que ça devrait être OK pour cette machine récente. Tu devrais trouver sur le site d'Apple, ou ici: il n'y aurait pas déjà un sujet là dessus quelque part ?


----------



## tedgibs (21 Juin 2011)

salut a tous,

je suis sur imac depuis 2007 version 10.4.11, je suis donc sur tiger et je travail avec ilife 08 et i work 08.
voyant que lion arrive, je me suis dit qu'il était peut être temps de réagir et de passer a lion puisque mon processeur me le permet.

puisque il n'est pas possible de passer sur lion directement, j'ai penser prendre la mac box set pour basculé dans un premier temps vers SL , (la mac box set qui est livré avec ilife 11 et i work 11). 
 mais une chose me chiffonne, dans la présentation du pac mac box set sur apple store, on peut cliqué sur "identifié votre systeme d'exploitation" (pour s'assurer de la compatibilité). 
ils expliquent (en anglais) que le pac mac box set est conçu pour les utilisateur de tiger qui souhaite passer a SL.
Or, ils disent aussi que les utilisateurs de tiger doivent acheté le pac mac box set qui contient SL et i life 09 pour ce mettre a niveau.or leur pac contien i life 11

est ce que je peut l'acheter sans souci ou doit je faire autre chose avant?merci d'avance


----------



## todofirst (21 Juin 2011)

???
Moi j'ai une autre question :
N'est-il pas possible de prendre LION + iLife 11 sans passer passer par Snow ?
Le système d'exploitation est vendu seulement en mis à jour ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juin 2011)

todofirst a dit:


> ???
> Moi j'ai une autre question :
> *1 - *N'est-il pas possible de prendre LION + iLife 11 sans passer passer par Snow ?
> *2 - *Le système d'exploitation est vendu seulement en mis à jour ?


En fait c'est deux questions 

*1 - * Non !
*2 - * Ce n'est pas une MAJ c'est une évolution majeure du système qui deviendra 10.7

Rappel :

10.6 = Snow Leopard
10.5 = Leopard
10.4 = Tiger

En dessous j'ai oublié:rose:


----------



## todofirst (21 Juin 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En fait c'est deux questions
> 
> *1 - * Non !
> *2 - * Ce n'est pas une MAJ c'est une évolution majeure du système qui deviendra 10.7
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.
Mais quand on formate le disque dur, la nouvelle mouture reprend à zéro l'installation, sans passer par toutes les évolutions précédentes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------




todofirst a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Mais quand on formate le disque dur, la nouvelle mouture reprend à zéro l'installation, sans passer par toutes les évolutions précédentes.



Quand je vais installer LION et formater mon dique dur, il va falloir que j'installe tiger (le systeme d'origine), SL et ensuite LION ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

todofirst a dit:


> Quand je vais installer LION et formater mon dique dur, il va falloir que j'installe tiger (le systeme d'origine), SL et ensuite LION ??




Qui dit cela ? par contre il faudra graver un DVD avec Lion dessus.
Les différentes procédures, seront mises en ligne quand cet OS sera en vente


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Juin 2011)

tedgibs a dit:


> dans la présentation du pac mac box set sur apple store, on peut cliqué sur "identifié votre systeme d'exploitation" (pour s'assurer de la compatibilité).
> ils expliquent (en anglais) que le pac mac box set est conçu pour les utilisateur de tiger qui souhaite passer a SL.


C'est une page qui n'a pas été mise à jour (= elle n'a pas été traduite) par Apple

= si ton Mac supporte bien 10.6, il accueillera volontiers iLife '11.


----------



## appleetc (1 Juillet 2011)

bonjours je voudrais mettre mac osx sur mon pc qui est sur windows vista mais je ne sais pas comment faire pouvais vous maider merci


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2011)

appleetc a dit:


> bonjours je voudrais mettre mac osx sur mon pc qui est sur windows vista mais je ne sais pas comment faire pouvais vous maider merci


Oui bien sûr va faire un tour sur ce fil pour y poser ta question :mouais:


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour je viens avec mon lot d'ennui pour vous occuper !

J'ai Snow Leopard 10.6.3 en image disque.
quand je le lance j'ai la fenêtre du lancement de l'installation (voir image 1)
quand je clique dessus, il m'impose de redémarrer l'ordi pour débuter l'instal (voir image 2)
mais quand il redémarre, il ne se passe rien, je veux dire, c'est comme d'habitude, je reviens au bureau et aucune fenêtre ni programme d'installation ne se lance.
Si je relance, pareil.

Je me suis dit, il faut peut etre que le cd soit dans l'installation au moment du redémarrage.
Donc j'ai gravé l'image disque (6,7 Go approx !)   sur un double couche.

Je relance l'instal depuis le dvd gravé. Même chose (au moment du redémarrage il en profite même pour éjecter le disque). (avec un symbole interdit sur le fond blanc grisé).

Je retente donc en maintenant la touche C  au moment du redémarrage. Le redémarrage dure plus longtemps mais au final le dvd est quand même éjecté (avec un symbole interdit sur le fond blanc grisé). 


Comment puis-je faire pour forcer le programme d'installation  ?
Que me conseillez-vous ?  POurquoi j'ai ce problème ?

Merci du fond du coeur


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> .../...Comment puis-je faire pour forcer le programme d'installation  ?
> Que me conseillez-vous ?.../...



Moi, je conseillerais d'utiliser un DVD d'origine et pas une image disque.


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Juillet 2011)

Merci hippo sulfite pour cette réponse totalement inutile (ho allez le prend pas mal, tu te doutes bien que si j'avais encore le dvd original je l'aurais fait)


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Merci hippo sulfite pour cette réponse totalement inutile (ho allez le prend pas mal, tu te doutes bien que si j'avais encore le dvd original je l'aurais fait)


Hey Ducon tu permets que je t'appelle Ducon 

Ne le prends pas mal non plus 

Tu n'as qu'a t'en prendre qu'à toi même de ne plus avoir l'original :mouais:

Ton Snow en image disque n'est pas légal point barre !!!

Tu veux un SL légal tu l'achètes ou tu contactes Apple pour qu'il te le fournisse, moyennant pepettes, celui correspondant à ta machine

T'es à deux doigts de l'infraction au piratage


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Juillet 2011)

Dos Jones,t'as franchi la frontière entre l'humour et l'insulte, tu ne sais rien de moi alors me juge pas ! et je suis pas un pirate donc tg, je demande de l'aide à ceux qui veulent bien me tendre la main et m'apporter leur savoir, et rien d'autre, j'ai posé des questions assez précises (forcer la lecteure du dvd au dermarrage par exemple), j'ai pris du temps pour ecrire ce postje ne force personne à me répondre, pas meme les vieux cons.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Dos Jones,t'as franchi la frontière entre l'humour et l'insulte, tu ne sais rien de moi alors me juge pas ! et je suis pas un pirate donc tg, je demande de l'aide à ceux qui veulent bien me tendre la main et m'apporter leur savoir, et rien d'autre, j'ai posé des questions assez précises *(forcer la lecteure du dvd au dermarrage par exemple)*, j'ai pris du temps pour ecrire ce postje ne force personne à me répondre, pas meme les vieux cons.


@zéro_sur_20&#8230; 

Ma réponse était pourtant claire !!!

Tu ne pourras forcer la lecture d'un DVD au démarrage si ce n'est pas le bon !!!

Ce qui semble être le cas pour toi&#8230; :mouais:

Quand à être un vieux con je répondrais :

Vieux OK&#8230; mais on est toujours le con de quelqu'un&#8230; 

Sur ce je vais pas jouer longtemps avec toi, j'ai une réputation à tenir&#8230; 

Et comme ma couleur le stipule j'ai les boutons appropriés pour t'expédier dans des limbes dont tu ne ressortiras jamais&#8230;

Tu veux continuer à jouer ?


----------



## le20sur20 (4 Juillet 2011)

Quitte à me répéter je ne suis ici ni pour insulter ni pour me faire insulter, juste dial avec des personnes concernées ou qui veulent m'aider.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Quitte à me répéter je ne suis ici ni pour insulter ni pour me faire insulter, juste dial avec des personnes concernées ou qui veulent m'aider.


Ce que tu ne comprends pas c'est que tu n'auras pas ce genre d'aide ici car c'est contraire à la charte que tu as approuvé en t'inscrivant sur MacGé

Procures toi un SL générique ou celui correspondant exactement à ta machine et ton problème sera résolu

On en trouve sur eBay et même dans les petites annonces de MacGé

Bonne journée


----------



## saakhpets (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai prévu de commander un nouvel iMac à la sortie de Lion et de me séparer de mon ancien iMac (à revendre dans ma famille); possédant par ailleurs un MacBook Air je vais acquérir la licence Lion pour le mettre à jour.

Question : puis-je mettre à jour mon ancien iMac et le céder sous Lion ou pour des mises à jour futures faut-il laisser l'acquéreur prendre Lion sur son login personnel ?

Merci pour votre retour.

ps : merci de fournir juste une réponse sur l'aspect technique, je sais que 24 euros ce n'est pas une somme énorme !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

A mon avis, il vaut mieux le jour venu tout enlever à part SL, et les programmes de base livrés avec SL ou Léopard. Ensuite créer un nouveau compte administrateur du genre (admin > sans mot de passe ou avec mot de passe noté (retenu)) sortir de ta maison, passer à celle de l'autre compte (admin) et supprimer l'ancien compte.

De cette façon ton ancien iMac sera à jour si tu as fait toutes les mises à jour, surtout les combo.


----------



## o-sensei51 (11 Juillet 2011)

Bon le jour J approche pour Lion...

Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter... Mais entre une clean install ou Lion fait 4 gigas, alors que SL c'était 8 gigas (ou sont donc passé les 4 gigas entretemps...), et une mise à jour d'un SL propre, je ne sais pas réellement ce que je vais choisir...

Bref vous, vous feriez quoi dans mon cas ? Car je ne veux pas non plus avoir des fichiers inutiles sur ma partoche système, mais je veux que cela fonctionne du tonnerre !


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Juillet 2011)

Ici, c'est Snow Leopard et pas Lion, alors on attend que Lion soit officiellement sorti et on en reparlera, à ce moment, dans un fil qui lui sera dédié.


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Août 2011)

J'ai installé Snow Leopard (à partir d'un dvd original), et mon plaisir est un peu gâché par deux problèmes :

- régulièrement, le système d'exploitation plante, l'écran devient bleu uni, et me ramène quelques secondes plus tard au bureau avec tous les programmes fermés. C'est souvent quand je fais beaucoup travailler sa mémoire (par exemple en ouvrant beaucoup de vidéos quicktime en même temps, je me demande meme si ce n'est pas que quand  quicktime 10.0 est ouvert), mais je vais  quand meme pas limiter mes actions ou mes programmes ouverts, d'autant plus que sur Tiger, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé.

- Ca peut paraitre un détail mais pour moi qui suis un amoureux de la musique, je trouve horripilant que Itunes 10.3.1 fasse une pause d'une demi seconde (généralement apres une ou deux secondes du début de chanson, mais parfois un peu apres), à chaque fois.


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> J'ai installé Snow Leopard (à partir d'un dvd original), et mon plaisir est un peu gâché par deux problèmes :
> 
> - régulièrement, le système d'exploitation plante, l'écran devient bleu uni, et me ramène quelques secondes plus tard au bureau avec tous les programmes fermés. C'est souvent quand je fais beaucoup travailler sa mémoire (par exemple en ouvrant beaucoup de vidéos quicktime en même temps, je me demande meme si ce n'est pas que quand  quicktime 10.0 est ouvert), mais je vais  quand meme pas limiter mes actions ou mes programmes ouverts, d'autant plus que sur Tiger, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé.
> 
> - Ca peut paraitre un détail mais pour moi qui suis un amoureux de la musique, je trouve horripilant que Itunes 10.3.1 fasse une pause d'une demi seconde (généralement apres une ou deux secondes du début de chanson, mais parfois un peu apres), à chaque fois.



Jer pense que tu es un peu juste en mémoire avec 2 GO si tu ouvres beaucoup de vidéos et qu'en plus, tu as iTunes qui fonctionne en même temps.


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Août 2011)

Ormis moins faire plusieurs taches en même temps ou encore ajouter de la mémoire, que me conseillez-vous ?
SI j'utilisais les "spaces" est-ce que ça pourrait alléger  la mobilisation de mes 2 petits Go ?   Ou une autre solution ?


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Jer pense que tu es un peu juste en mémoire avec 2 GO si tu ouvres beaucoup de vidéos et qu'en plus, tu as iTunes qui fonctionne en même temps.



Le dernier macbook air tourne bien avec sur 2Go, et pas sur snow leopard, sur lion ! alors à moins que lion exploite moins de mémoire que snow leopard, ta théorie ne tient pas (d'autant plus que je rappelle que sous tiger jamais eu ce probleme).


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2011)

Edit : Erare humanum es j'ai confondu avec une autre intervention.


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Août 2011)

ah ok donc 2Go  c'est donc théoriquement suffisant pour faire tourner correctement Snow Léopard ?
Comment expliquer ce probleme, et le résoudre ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> ah ok donc 2Go  c'est donc théoriquement suffisant pour faire tourner correctement Snow Léopard ?
> Comment expliquer ce probleme, et le résoudre ?



Non, mon message précédent n'a pas de rapport avec le premier. Et je maintiens : 2 GO, c'est suffisant pour une utilisation basique, mais l'utilisation dont tu parles dans ton premier post est fortement consommatrice de mémoire et je pense que dans ce cas, ce n'est pas suffisant. D'ailleurs, cherche un peu sur le forum et trouveras pas mal de témoignages d'une nette amélioration des performances avec une augmentation de mémoire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------




le20sur20 a dit:


> Le dernier macbook air tourne bien avec sur 2Go, et pas sur snow leopard, sur lion ! alors à moins que lion exploite moins de mémoire que snow leopard, ta théorie ne tient pas (d'autant plus que je rappelle que sous tiger jamais eu ce probleme).



Lion est capable d'adresser plus de mémoire (heureusement) mais il en consomme beaucoup plus aussi pour lui même.


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Août 2011)

Ormis moins faire plusieurs taches en même temps ou encore ajouter de la mémoire, que me conseillez-vous ?
SI j'utilisais les "spaces" est-ce que ça pourrait alléger la mobilisation de mes 2 petits Go ? Ou une autre solution ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------

ça veut dire quoi adresser plus de mémoire ?
et s'il en consomme beaucoup plus que 2Go pour lui même, pourquoi diable avoir sorti un macbook air 2Go avec Lion ! (sachant qu'on ne peut pas ajouter de la mémoire sup  aux macbook air en plus!)


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2011)

le20sur20 a dit:


> ça veut dire quoi adresser plus de mémoire ?
> et s'il en consomme beaucoup plus que 2Go pour lui même, pourquoi diable avoir sorti un macbook air 2Go avec Lion ! (sachant qu'on ne peut pas ajouter de la mémoire sup  aux macbook air en plus!)


Ça veut dire qu'il est capable d'en utiliser beaucoup plus. Si tu donnes plus d'adresses à un facteur, il pourra (mais ne voudra pas forcément ) distribuer plus de courrier. Lion n'utilise pas nécessairement toute sa capacité d'adressage. Et cette capacité ne se limite pas à la mémoire vive (les 2 Go). Le système a aussi la possibilité de gérer de la mémoire située sur le disque (on dit qu'il "swappe"). C'est moins rapide que la mémoire vive, mais permet d'étendre la capacité de fonctionnement des logiciels.


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2011)

Adresser, cela signifie utiliser car pour utiliser de la mémoire, les programmes réservent des adresses en mémoire (comme pour les adresses postales, il faut, ensuite pouvoir retrouver les données qui ont été stockées).

le petit Mac book air peut supporter 4 GO de mémoire même si une des versions est vendue avec 2 ou 4 GO en option. Je suppose qu'il est possible de passer de 2 à 4 en SAV.

Je ne connais pas le fonctionnement de Space, mais je suppose qu'il va copier les données inutilisées sur le disque dur et ça ne risque pas d'améliorer la réactivité de la machine, bien au contraire.

PS : ce n'est pas pour lui qu'il a besoin de 2 GO de mémoire vive, mais, comme il est un peu plus puissant que l'OS précédent, il en prend un peu plus pour lui, laissant du coup mois d'espace pour les applications.
Ma conclusion est la suivante : tu as trois options 

1) tu supportes la dégradation des temps de réponse.
2) tu augmentes la mémoire.
3) tu tu restreints le nombre d'applications (de vidéos) mises en mémoire simultanément.

C'est au choix.


----------



## filalakena (9 Août 2011)

bonjour
mon problème est le suivant , je souhaite acheter un nouvel imac car le mien a peu de DD et coreduo simple, 17 ".
par contre je ne suis pas convaincu de garder lion qui ne me plait pas vraiment au  vu des commentaires.
puis-je si je le souhaite réinstaller par dessus avec mon DVD snowléopard que j'ai en version 5 postes. et ensuite récupérer par TARGET mes données de l'ancien imac 17 pouces?
ou faut-il passer par une sauvegarde externe ou autre?
merci car j'ai un gros doute.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

filalakena a dit:


> bonjour
> mon problème est le suivant , je souhaite acheter un nouvel imac car le mien a peu de DD et coreduo simple, 17 ".
> par contre je ne suis pas convaincu de garder lion qui ne me plait pas vraiment au  vu des commentaires.
> puis-je si je le souhaite réinstaller par dessus avec mon DVD snowléopard que j'ai en version 5 postes. et ensuite récupérer par TARGET mes données de l'ancien imac 17 pouces?
> ...



Si tu trouves un iMac avec Snow Leopard de pré-installé et un code pour télécharger Lion, tu n'auras pas de problème (c'est le cas de l'iMac que j'ai acheté à l'Apple Store il y a 2 semaines). Si Lionest préinstallé sur ton ordinateur, tu ne pourras pas revenir en arrière.


----------



## filalakena (9 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Si tu trouves un iMac avec Snow Leopard de pré-installé et un code pour télécharger Lion, tu n'auras pas de problème (c'est le cas de l'iMac que j'ai acheté à l'Apple Store il y a 2 semaines). Si Lionest préinstallé sur ton ordinateur, tu ne pourras pas revenir en arrière.



j'avais cru lire sur un post qu'il suffisait de faire une réinstallation via le DVD de snow léopard 
en quoi le fait qu'il y ai lion si on fait un formatage et réinstallation bloque?


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2011)

filalakena a dit:


> j'avais cru lire sur un post qu'il suffisait de faire une réinstallation via le DVD de snow léopard
> en quoi le fait qu'il y ai lion si on fait un formatage et réinstallation bloque?



Parce que les Macs son bloqués pour les système antérieurs à celui avec lequel ils ont été livrés. C'est pas une nouveauté. C'est comme ça depuis le début.


----------



## filalakena (9 Août 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Parce que les Macs son bloqués pour les système antérieurs à celui avec lequel ils ont été livrés. C'est pas une nouveauté. C'est comme ça depuis le début.



bon ça confirme mes craintes je laisse tomber l'AOC et je vais me rabattre sur un Imac avec SL
merci de ta réponse


----------

